# The History behind Normalizing Homosexuality...



## mal

*Homosexuality: The Mental Illness That Went Away*An alternative perspective on mental disorders | PHILIP HICKEY, PH.D.

_According to the American Psychiatric Association, until 1974 homosexuality was a mental illness.  Freud had alluded to homosexuality numerous times in his writings, and had concluded that paranoia and homosexuality were inseparable.  Other psychiatrists wrote copiously on the subject, and homosexuality was treated on a wide basis.  There was little or no suggestion within the psychiatric community that homosexuality might be conceptualized as anything other than a mental illness that needed to be treated.  And, of course, homosexuality was listed as a mental illness in DSM-II.

Then in 1970 gay activists protested against the APA convention in San Francisco.  These scenes were repeated in 1971, and as people came out of the closet and felt empowered politically and socially, the APA directorate became increasingly uncomfortable with their stance.  In 1973 the APAs nomenclature task force recommended that homosexuality be declared normal.  The trustees were not prepared to go that far, but they did vote to remove homosexuality from the list of mental illnesses by a vote of 13 to 0, with 2 abstentions.  This decision was confirmed by a vote of the APA membership, and homosexuality was no longer listed in the seventh edition of DSM-II, which was issued in 1974.

Whats noteworthy about this is that the removal of homosexuality from the list of mental illnesses was not triggered by some scientific breakthrough.  There was no new fact or set of facts that stimulated this major change.  Rather, it was the simple reality that gay people started to kick up a fuss.  They gained a voice and began to make themselves heard.  And the APA reacted with truly astonishing speed.  And with good reason.  They realized intuitively that a protracted battle would have drawn increasing attention to the spurious nature of their entire taxonomy.  So they quickly cut loose the gay community and forestalled any radical scrutiny of the DSM system generally.

Also noteworthy is the fact that the vote of the membership was by no means unanimous.  Only about 55% of the members who voted favored the change.

Of course, the APA put the best spin they could on these events.  The fact is that they altered their taxonomy because of intense pressure from the gay community, but they claimed that the change was prompted by research findings.

So all the people who had this terrible illness were cured overnight  by a vote! _
Read MOAR!:

Mental Health Diagnoses Decided by Vote, Not Discovery

And if you don't Believe this Doctor's Claims about the Protests, would you Believe Gays themselves?...

_"The May 1971 Scene:  A Bad Time for a Conference in Washington DC 
The American Psychiatric Association (APA) held its annual convention in Washington DC during the first week of May 1971, amidst the turmoil and congestion of the MayDay antiwar demonstrations and at a time when the Gay MayDay contingent in those demonstrations had drawn large numbers of gay men and lesbians to the city.  The convention was held at the Shoreham Hotel which backed up on Rock Creek Park.  The scene in the city was chaotic: protestors, estimated at more than 10,000, (the remnants of an initial contingent of nearly 50,000) had spent the mornings of Monday May 3rd and Tuesday May 4th disrupting traffic, blocking roads and bridges, and trying to bring the normal business of government to a halt in protest against the Vietnam War.  An even larger federal force, some 13,000, of soldiers (Marines and US Army), National Guardsmen, and police fought off the protestors.  More than 10,000 were arrested.  Tear gas and smoke were in the air in downtown Washington DC. The streets around the APA convention were patrolled 

Following disruption by gay activists at the 1970 convention in San Francisco, the APA offered a conference panel discussion to be organized by Dr. Kameny, who invited Barbara Gittings, Jack Baker and others to participate in a discussion entitled "Lifestyles of Nonpatient Homosexuals", which ensured the panelists admittance to all of the convention's activities including the annual Convocation of Fellows."_

1971: Zapping the APA Convention


The best part about this History is that at this time Gay Organizations were Directly in Line with and Marching with NAMBLA... Fact not Fiction.

It wasn't until 1994 that the Gay Community was finally "outed" regarding their Ties to NAMBLA when the ILGA was removed from the World Conference on Population and Disease for it.

Since that year, they have been Smart enough to Avoid their old Friends...

But not always:

_*University of Minnesota Press book challenges anxiety about pedophilia *

Mark O'Keefe Newhouse News Service
Published Mar 26, 2002 

Source: StarTribune.com: News, weather, sports from Minneapolis, St. Paul and Minnesota (Link has since been Purged by the Star... Of course... But I have the entire thing here)

Sex between adults and children has been a societal taboo so strong that it's considered one of our few unquestioned moral principles. But arguments have emerged in academic journals, books and online that at least some such sex should be acceptable, especially when children consent to it...

With more research, some scholars say, it may be only a matter of time before modern society accepts adult-child sex, just as it has learned to accept premarital sex and homosexual sex.

"Children are the last bastion of the old sexual morality," wrote one of the trailblazers for this view, Harris Mirkin, an associate professor of political science at the University of Missouri-Kansas City...

Mirkin, whose academic specialty is the politics of sex, wrote in a 1999 article *published in The Journal of Homosexuality* that society perceives youths as seduced, abused victims and not "partners or initiators or willing participants" in sex with adults, "even if they are hustlers." 

In an interview, Mirkin said the outrage surrounding the Roman Catholic Church's pedophilia scandal illustrates how the public views acts of intergenerational contact as "one big blur" of child abuse when it's likely "very, very mild stuff."

"We say if someone touches or molests or diddles or whatever a kid it will ruin the rest of their life. I don't believe it. I think kids are more likely to laugh at it more than anything else -- unless the whole culture says this is the most horrible thing that can happen to you."

Mirkin is not alone in questioning whether children are harmed by sexual contact with adults. The March 2002 American Psychologist devotes its entire issue to the ongoing fallout of a journal article that did just that. 

The piece, in the July 1998 issue of Psychological Bulletin, was written by Bruce Rind, then an assistant professor of psychology at Temple University; Robert Bauserman, a lecturer then with the department of psychology at the University of Michigan; and Philip Tromovitch, then pursuing a doctorate at the University of Pennsylvania. 

The trio reviewed 59 studies of college students who, as children, had sexual interaction with significantly older people or were coerced into sexual activity with someone of their own age. They concluded that negative effects "were neither pervasive nor typically intense, and that men reacted much less negatively than women." It recommended that a child's "willing encounter with positive reactions" be called "adult-child sex" instead of "abuse." 

A soon-to-be-released book, "Harmful to Minors: The Perils of Protecting Children From Sex," is being advertised by its publisher, University of Minnesota Press, as challenging widespread anxieties about pedophilia. 

In an interview, the book's author, journalist Judith Levine, praised the Rind study as evidence that "doesn't line up with the ideology that it's always harmful for kids to have sexual relationships with adults." 

She said the pedophilia among Roman Catholic priests is complicated to analyze, because it's almost always secret, considered forbidden and involves an authority figure. 

She added, however, that, "yes, conceivably, absolutely" a boy's sexual experience with a priest could be positive."..._

You can read MOAR at the link under the headline. 

Of course I will be Attacked for Observing what is... But what I have Posted is 100% True.

And if you Doubt for a Minute that the Pedo's are the Gays of the 50's and 60's right now to the Gay Community, then you are kidding yourselves.

The ONLY Reason most of them Distances themselves from NAMBLA and the others is because they got Caught and it Harmed their own Agenda.

History is what it is... If you want to be Angry about History then so be it.

I'm just an Observer. 



peace...


----------



## Seawytch

Mal, Mal, Mal...do you realize you're just helping gay marriage along? Rational people look at you and say "he's coo coo for coco puffs". Thank you.


----------



## deltex1

That's too much to read before breakfast.  To me homosexuality is not a mental disease...just a genetic disposition to be sexually attracted to the same sex.  It should br recognized for what it is...and not elevated to an institution upon which to build a society.


----------



## Truthmatters

its like blonde hair or brown hair.

its a a slice of human kind is all.

the only reason it ever became though of as bad was when societies needed as many births as possible to be succesful so it was demonized.


why cant people move out of the past and understand it?


----------



## mal

Seawytch said:


> Mal, Mal, Mal...do you realize you're just helping gay marriage along? Rational people look at you and say "he's coo coo for coco puffs". Thank you.



^Thinks I give a shit... 

And make note... Seawytch can't take issue with one thing I Posted... Because none of it's Untrue.

ALL of it happened and it's good to Know the History regardless of whether or not Sea and her Contemporaries want the Public to Remain Ignorant and in line with their Agenda.

Gay Marriage the end of it?... Not by a long shot. 

Teaching Homosexuality in Grade School is already happening and it will only expand as time goes on.

When I Predicted this 15 and 20 years ago the Seawytch's of the World said  I was using Scare Tactics and that their Agenda had not place in Elementary Education...

Sorry... I was Right.

And I will continue to be.

Mainstream Liberal Professors and Doctors have been Pushing towards Children now out in the open for over a Decade.

Writing in Gay Publications about it... As I have Illustrated.

I don't Expect the Activists here to be Honest about it.

They are very Close to a Hugh Victory in their ongoing Cause.

They Know better than to be Honest right now.



peace...


----------



## Intense

*Moved To Health and Lifestyle.*


----------



## mal

Truthmatters said:


> its like blonde hair or brown hair.
> 
> its a a slice of human kind is all.
> 
> the only reason it ever became though of as bad was when societies needed as many births as possible to be succesful so it was demonized.
> 
> 
> why cant people move out of the past and understand it?



Adult Child Sex?...

_"Children are the last bastion of the old sexual morality," wrote one of the trailblazers for this view, Harris Mirkin, an associate professor of political science at the University of Missouri-Kansas City..."_

Did you even bother Reading what I... Forget it... I just Realized it's TdM.



peace...


----------



## mal

Intense said:


> *Moved To Health and Lifestyle.*



D'oh!... 



peace...


----------



## editec

Determining what is mentally ill has ALWAYS had something to do with the moral values of the culture.

There was a time, not so long ago, for example, when unmitigated GREED was considered a mental illness.

Today, the greedy are lauded as job creators (by some of us) even if they never ever create even one job.


----------



## 007

deltex1 said:


> That's too much to read before breakfast.  To me homosexuality is not a mental disease...just a genetic disposition to be sexually attracted to the opposite sex.  It should br recognized for what it is...and not elevated to an institution upon which to build a society.



Please show proof it's genetic. Oooohh that's right, there is no genetic proof. So you're just basing your belief on nothing then... OK... got it.

Now on the other hand, yes, being confused about what sex you are and being sexually attracted to the same sex is abnormal, and further acting on that impulse is perverted, that definitely is a mental illness.

But... people like you don't care. Apathy is wonderful. No homo is sticking his meat up your ass so who cares... right? Well, same thing is coming for kids. The peds will use the same highly successful game plan the homos did and begin demonizing anyone that says they're mentally ill. You'll be a PEDOPHOBE, MEAN SPIRITED and a BIGOT, and you should SHUT THE FUCK UP. It's coming... bank on it... you think men shoving their meat up each others ass is OK, well, it's no worse than a 50 year old wanting to have sex with a 12 year old. You allowed one to be tolerated, now get ready to allow the other.


----------



## 007

editec said:


> Determining what is mentally ill has ALWAYS had something to do with the moral values of the culture.
> 
> There was a time, not so long ago, for example, when unmitigated GREED was considered a mental illness.
> 
> Today, the greedy are lauded as job creators (by some of us) even if they never ever create even one job.



I think you're confused... today the lazy bastards that want everything handed to them for free by those who work for it are the GREEDY ones... you know... LIBERALS/PROGRESSIVES/DEMOCRATS.


----------



## Seawytch

Scientific Racism

New bigots, meet bigots of old


----------



## 007

007 said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's too much to read before breakfast.  To me homosexuality is not a mental disease...just a genetic disposition to be sexually attracted to the opposite sex.  It should br recognized for what it is...and not elevated to an institution upon which to build a society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please show proof it's genetic. Oooohh that's right, there is no genetic proof. So you're just basing your belief on nothing then... OK... got it.
> 
> Now on the other hand, yes, being confused about what sex you are and being sexually attracted to the same sex is abnormal, and further acting on that impulse is perverted, that definitely is a mental illness.
> 
> But... people like you don't care. Apathy is wonderful. No homo is sticking his meat up your ass so who cares... right? Well, same thing is coming for kids. The peds will use the same highly successful game plan the homos did and begin demonizing anyone that says they're mentally ill. You'll be a PEDOPHOBE, MEAN SPIRITED and a *BIGOT*, and you should SHUT THE FUCK UP. It's coming... bank on it... you think men shoving their meat up each others ass is OK, well, it's no worse than a 50 year old wanting to have sex with a 12 year old. You allowed one to be tolerated, now get ready to allow the other.
Click to expand...




Seawytch said:


> Scientific Racism
> 
> New bigots, meet bigots of old


Told you BIGOT was coming... and it sure didn't take long.


----------



## Seawytch

Intense said:


> *Moved To Health and Lifestyle.*



Should have been the Ancient History or Conspiracy Theory forum.


----------



## Seawytch

007 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's too much to read before breakfast.  To me homosexuality is not a mental disease...just a genetic disposition to be sexually attracted to the opposite sex.  It should br recognized for what it is...and not elevated to an institution upon which to build a society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please show proof it's genetic. Oooohh that's right, there is no genetic proof. So you're just basing your belief on nothing then... OK... got it.
> 
> Now on the other hand, yes, being confused about what sex you are and being sexually attracted to the same sex is abnormal, and further acting on that impulse is perverted, that definitely is a mental illness.
> 
> But... people like you don't care. Apathy is wonderful. No homo is sticking his meat up your ass so who cares... right? Well, same thing is coming for kids. The peds will use the same highly successful game plan the homos did and begin demonizing anyone that says they're mentally ill. You'll be a PEDOPHOBE, MEAN SPIRITED and a *BIGOT*, and you should SHUT THE FUCK UP. It's coming... bank on it... you think men shoving their meat up each others ass is OK, well, it's no worse than a 50 year old wanting to have sex with a 12 year old. You allowed one to be tolerated, now get ready to allow the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scientific Racism
> 
> New bigots, meet bigots of old
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Told you BIGOT was coming... and it sure didn't take long.
Click to expand...


When the bigot shoe fits...


----------



## Truthmatters

mal said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mal, Mal, Mal...do you realize you're just helping gay marriage along? Rational people look at you and say "he's coo coo for coco puffs". Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Thinks I give a shit...
> 
> And make note... Seawytch can't take issue with one thing I Posted... Because none of it's Untrue.
> 
> ALL of it happened and it's good to Know the History regardless of whether or not Sea and her Contemporaries want the Public to Remain Ignorant and in line with their Agenda.
> 
> Gay Marriage the end of it?... Not by a long shot.
> 
> Teaching Homosexuality in Grade School is already happening and it will only expand as time goes on.
> 
> When I Predicted this 15 and 20 years ago the Seawytch's of the World said  I was using Scare Tactics and that their Agenda had not place in Elementary Education...
> 
> Sorry... I was Right.
> 
> And I will continue to be.
> 
> Mainstream Liberal Professors and Doctors have been Pushing towards Children now out in the open for over a Decade.
> 
> Writing in Gay Publications about it... As I have Illustrated.
> 
> I don't Expect the Activists here to be Honest about it.
> 
> They are very Close to a Hugh Victory in their ongoing Cause.
> 
> They Know better than to be Honest right now.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


homosexuality was never an illness mal.

I didnt read your "quiet room" scratching and I was responding to the people who on this thread think it is.


anyone who equates homosexuality with child abuse is a fucking lying asshole BTW


----------



## deltex1

007 said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's too much to read before breakfast.  To me homosexuality is not a mental disease...just a genetic disposition to be sexually attracted to the opposite sex.  It should br recognized for what it is...and not elevated to an institution upon which to build a society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please show proof it's genetic. Oooohh that's right, there is no genetic proof. So you're just basing your belief on nothing then... OK... got it.
> 
> Now on the other hand, yes, being confused about what sex you are and being sexually attracted to the same sex is abnormal, and further acting on that impulse is perverted, that definitely is a mental illness.
> 
> But... people like you don't care. Apathy is wonderful. No homo is sticking his meat up your ass so who cares... right? Well, same thing is coming for kids. The peds will use the same highly successful game plan the homos did and begin demonizing anyone that says they're mentally ill. You'll be a PEDOPHOBE, MEAN SPIRITED and a BIGOT, and you should SHUT THE FUCK UP. It's coming... bank on it... you think men shoving their meat up each others ass is OK, well, it's no worse than a 50 year old wanting to have sex with a 12 year old. You allowed one to be tolerated, now get ready to allow the other.
Click to expand...


Sounds like you got outed at Nellis?


----------



## mal

Seawytch said:


> Scientific Racism
> 
> New bigots, meet bigots of old



^Can't Counter a thing in the OP...

They HATE it when their Recent History is Exposed...

And where they intend to go. 



peace...


----------



## mal

Truthmatters said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mal, Mal, Mal...do you realize you're just helping gay marriage along? Rational people look at you and say "he's coo coo for coco puffs". Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Thinks I give a shit...
> 
> And make note... Seawytch can't take issue with one thing I Posted... Because none of it's Untrue.
> 
> ALL of it happened and it's good to Know the History regardless of whether or not Sea and her Contemporaries want the Public to Remain Ignorant and in line with their Agenda.
> 
> Gay Marriage the end of it?... Not by a long shot.
> 
> Teaching Homosexuality in Grade School is already happening and it will only expand as time goes on.
> 
> When I Predicted this 15 and 20 years ago the Seawytch's of the World said  I was using Scare Tactics and that their Agenda had not place in Elementary Education...
> 
> Sorry... I was Right.
> 
> And I will continue to be.
> 
> Mainstream Liberal Professors and Doctors have been Pushing towards Children now out in the open for over a Decade.
> 
> Writing in Gay Publications about it... As I have Illustrated.
> 
> I don't Expect the Activists here to be Honest about it.
> 
> They are very Close to a Hugh Victory in their ongoing Cause.
> 
> They Know better than to be Honest right now.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> homosexuality was never an illness mal.
> 
> I didnt read your "quiet room" scratching and I was responding to the people who on this thread think it is.
> 
> 
> anyone who equates homosexuality with child abuse is a fucking lying asshole BTW
Click to expand...


^TdM: A Load that should have been Swallowed. 



peace...


----------



## 007

Seawytch said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please show proof it's genetic. Oooohh that's right, there is no genetic proof. So you're just basing your belief on nothing then... OK... got it.
> 
> Now on the other hand, yes, being confused about what sex you are and being sexually attracted to the same sex is abnormal, and further acting on that impulse is perverted, that definitely is a mental illness.
> 
> But... people like you don't care. Apathy is wonderful. No homo is sticking his meat up your ass so who cares... right? Well, same thing is coming for kids. The peds will use the same highly successful game plan the homos did and begin demonizing anyone that says they're mentally ill. You'll be a PEDOPHOBE, MEAN SPIRITED and a *BIGOT*, and you should SHUT THE FUCK UP. It's coming... bank on it... you think men shoving their meat up each others ass is OK, well, it's no worse than a 50 year old wanting to have sex with a 12 year old. You allowed one to be tolerated, now get ready to allow the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scientific Racism
> 
> New bigots, meet bigots of old
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Told you BIGOT was coming... and it sure didn't take long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the bigot shoe fits...
Click to expand...


... but in this case, when you think it works to further your sick fucking agenda.

Just WAAAAAAY to easy to expose simple minded bubble heads like yourself... you help.


----------



## poet

mal said:


> *Homosexuality: The Mental Illness That Went Away*An alternative perspective on mental disorders | PHILIP HICKEY, PH.D.
> 
> _According to the American Psychiatric Association, until 1974 homosexuality was a mental illness.  Freud had alluded to homosexuality numerous times in his writings, and had concluded that paranoia and homosexuality were inseparable.  Other psychiatrists wrote copiously on the subject, and homosexuality was treated on a wide basis.  There was little or no suggestion within the psychiatric community that homosexuality might be conceptualized as anything other than a mental illness that needed to be treated.  And, of course, homosexuality was listed as a mental illness in DSM-II.
> 
> Then in 1970 gay activists protested against the APA convention in San Francisco.  These scenes were repeated in 1971, and as people came out of the closet and felt empowered politically and socially, the APA directorate became increasingly uncomfortable with their stance.  In 1973 the APAs nomenclature task force recommended that homosexuality be declared normal.  The trustees were not prepared to go that far, but they did vote to remove homosexuality from the list of mental illnesses by a vote of 13 to 0, with 2 abstentions.  This decision was confirmed by a vote of the APA membership, and homosexuality was no longer listed in the seventh edition of DSM-II, which was issued in 1974.
> 
> Whats noteworthy about this is that the removal of homosexuality from the list of mental illnesses was not triggered by some scientific breakthrough.  There was no new fact or set of facts that stimulated this major change.  Rather, it was the simple reality that gay people started to kick up a fuss.  They gained a voice and began to make themselves heard.  And the APA reacted with truly astonishing speed.  And with good reason.  They realized intuitively that a protracted battle would have drawn increasing attention to the spurious nature of their entire taxonomy.  So they quickly cut loose the gay community and forestalled any radical scrutiny of the DSM system generally.
> 
> Also noteworthy is the fact that the vote of the membership was by no means unanimous.  Only about 55% of the members who voted favored the change.
> 
> Of course, the APA put the best spin they could on these events.  The fact is that they altered their taxonomy because of intense pressure from the gay community, but they claimed that the change was prompted by research findings.
> 
> So all the people who had this terrible illness were cured overnight  by a vote! _
> Read MOAR!:
> 
> Mental Health Diagnoses Decided by Vote, Not Discovery
> 
> And if you don't Believe this Doctor's Claims about the Protests, would you Believe Gays themselves?...
> 
> _"The May 1971 Scene:  A Bad Time for a Conference in Washington DC
> The American Psychiatric Association (APA) held its annual convention in Washington DC during the first week of May 1971, amidst the turmoil and congestion of the MayDay antiwar demonstrations and at a time when the Gay MayDay contingent in those demonstrations had drawn large numbers of gay men and lesbians to the city.  The convention was held at the Shoreham Hotel which backed up on Rock Creek Park.  The scene in the city was chaotic: protestors, estimated at more than 10,000, (the remnants of an initial contingent of nearly 50,000) had spent the mornings of Monday May 3rd and Tuesday May 4th disrupting traffic, blocking roads and bridges, and trying to bring the normal business of government to a halt in protest against the Vietnam War.  An even larger federal force, some 13,000, of soldiers (Marines and US Army), National Guardsmen, and police fought off the protestors.  More than 10,000 were arrested.  Tear gas and smoke were in the air in downtown Washington DC. The streets around the APA convention were patrolled
> 
> Following disruption by gay activists at the 1970 convention in San Francisco, the APA offered a conference panel discussion to be organized by Dr. Kameny, who invited Barbara Gittings, Jack Baker and others to participate in a discussion entitled "Lifestyles of Nonpatient Homosexuals", which ensured the panelists admittance to all of the convention's activities including the annual Convocation of Fellows."_
> 
> 1971: Zapping the APA Convention
> 
> 
> The best part about this History is that at this time Gay Organizations were Directly in Line with and Marching with NAMBLA... Fact not Fiction.
> 
> It wasn't until 1994 that the Gay Community was finally "outed" regarding their Ties to NAMBLA when the ILGA was removed from the World Conference on Population and Disease for it.
> 
> Since that year, they have been Smart enough to Avoid their old Friends...
> 
> But not always:
> 
> _*University of Minnesota Press book challenges anxiety about pedophilia *
> 
> Mark O'Keefe Newhouse News Service
> Published Mar 26, 2002
> 
> Source: StarTribune.com: News, weather, sports from Minneapolis, St. Paul and Minnesota (Link has since been Purged by the Star... Of course... But I have the entire thing here)
> 
> Sex between adults and children has been a societal taboo so strong that it's considered one of our few unquestioned moral principles. But arguments have emerged in academic journals, books and online that at least some such sex should be acceptable, especially when children consent to it...
> 
> With more research, some scholars say, it may be only a matter of time before modern society accepts adult-child sex, just as it has learned to accept premarital sex and homosexual sex.
> 
> "Children are the last bastion of the old sexual morality," wrote one of the trailblazers for this view, Harris Mirkin, an associate professor of political science at the University of Missouri-Kansas City...
> 
> Mirkin, whose academic specialty is the politics of sex, wrote in a 1999 article *published in The Journal of Homosexuality* that society perceives youths as seduced, abused victims and not "partners or initiators or willing participants" in sex with adults, "even if they are hustlers."
> 
> In an interview, Mirkin said the outrage surrounding the Roman Catholic Church's pedophilia scandal illustrates how the public views acts of intergenerational contact as "one big blur" of child abuse when it's likely "very, very mild stuff."
> 
> "We say if someone touches or molests or diddles or whatever a kid it will ruin the rest of their life. I don't believe it. I think kids are more likely to laugh at it more than anything else -- unless the whole culture says this is the most horrible thing that can happen to you."
> 
> Mirkin is not alone in questioning whether children are harmed by sexual contact with adults. The March 2002 American Psychologist devotes its entire issue to the ongoing fallout of a journal article that did just that.
> 
> The piece, in the July 1998 issue of Psychological Bulletin, was written by Bruce Rind, then an assistant professor of psychology at Temple University; Robert Bauserman, a lecturer then with the department of psychology at the University of Michigan; and Philip Tromovitch, then pursuing a doctorate at the University of Pennsylvania.
> 
> The trio reviewed 59 studies of college students who, as children, had sexual interaction with significantly older people or were coerced into sexual activity with someone of their own age. They concluded that negative effects "were neither pervasive nor typically intense, and that men reacted much less negatively than women." It recommended that a child's "willing encounter with positive reactions" be called "adult-child sex" instead of "abuse."
> 
> A soon-to-be-released book, "Harmful to Minors: The Perils of Protecting Children From Sex," is being advertised by its publisher, University of Minnesota Press, as challenging widespread anxieties about pedophilia.
> 
> In an interview, the book's author, journalist Judith Levine, praised the Rind study as evidence that "doesn't line up with the ideology that it's always harmful for kids to have sexual relationships with adults."
> 
> She said the pedophilia among Roman Catholic priests is complicated to analyze, because it's almost always secret, considered forbidden and involves an authority figure.
> 
> She added, however, that, "yes, conceivably, absolutely" a boy's sexual experience with a priest could be positive."..._
> 
> You can read MOAR at the link under the headline.
> 
> Of course I will be Attacked for Observing what is... But what I have Posted is 100% True.
> 
> And if you Doubt for a Minute that the Pedo's are the Gays of the 50's and 60's right now to the Gay Community, then you are kidding yourselves.
> 
> The ONLY Reason most of them Distances themselves from NAMBLA and the others is because they got Caught and it Harmed their own Agenda.
> 
> History is what it is... If you want to be Angry about History then so be it.
> 
> I'm just an Observer.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



Total Lies and Bullshit told from a bigoted and homophobic stance.


----------



## poet

Seawytch said:


> Mal, Mal, Mal...do you realize you're just helping gay marriage along? Rational people look at you and say "he's coo coo for coco puffs". Thank you.



LOL. No you didn't .  LOL


----------



## poet

Truthmatters said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mal, Mal, Mal...do you realize you're just helping gay marriage along? Rational people look at you and say "he's coo coo for coco puffs". Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Thinks I give a shit...
> 
> And make note... Seawytch can't take issue with one thing I Posted... Because none of it's Untrue.
> 
> ALL of it happened and it's good to Know the History regardless of whether or not Sea and her Contemporaries want the Public to Remain Ignorant and in line with their Agenda.
> 
> Gay Marriage the end of it?... Not by a long shot.
> 
> Teaching Homosexuality in Grade School is already happening and it will only expand as time goes on.
> 
> When I Predicted this 15 and 20 years ago the Seawytch's of the World said  I was using Scare Tactics and that their Agenda had not place in Elementary Education...
> 
> Sorry... I was Right.
> 
> And I will continue to be.
> 
> Mainstream Liberal Professors and Doctors have been Pushing towards Children now out in the open for over a Decade.
> 
> Writing in Gay Publications about it... As I have Illustrated.
> 
> I don't Expect the Activists here to be Honest about it.
> 
> They are very Close to a Hugh Victory in their ongoing Cause.
> 
> They Know better than to be Honest right now.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> homosexuality was never an illness mal.
> 
> I didnt read your "quiet room" scratching and I was responding to the people who on this thread think it is.
> 
> 
> anyone who equates homosexuality with child abuse is a fucking lying asshole BTW
Click to expand...


Absolutely. It was designated a mental illness by men who cheated on and beat their wives, and rapists, who wanted to have the "heat" taken off them. Everyone becomes the epitome of morality when they see someone doing something they don't like. There are a fucking huge number of "ill" heteros out there...make no mistake....but you don't see "gays" claiming the moral "high ground", as we, generally, "mind our own business", which largely consists of keeping bigots, like Mal, out of it.


----------



## poet

mal said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^Thinks I give a shit...
> 
> And make note... Seawytch can't take issue with one thing I Posted... Because none of it's Untrue.
> 
> ALL of it happened and it's good to Know the History regardless of whether or not Sea and her Contemporaries want the Public to Remain Ignorant and in line with their Agenda.
> 
> Gay Marriage the end of it?... Not by a long shot.
> 
> Teaching Homosexuality in Grade School is already happening and it will only expand as time goes on.
> 
> When I Predicted this 15 and 20 years ago the Seawytch's of the World said  I was using Scare Tactics and that their Agenda had not place in Elementary Education...
> 
> Sorry... I was Right.
> 
> And I will continue to be.
> 
> Mainstream Liberal Professors and Doctors have been Pushing towards Children now out in the open for over a Decade.
> 
> Writing in Gay Publications about it... As I have Illustrated.
> 
> I don't Expect the Activists here to be Honest about it.
> 
> They are very Close to a Hugh Victory in their ongoing Cause.
> 
> They Know better than to be Honest right now.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> homosexuality was never an illness mal.
> 
> I didnt read your "quiet room" scratching and I was responding to the people who on this thread think it is.
> 
> 
> anyone who equates homosexuality with child abuse is a fucking lying asshole BTW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^TdM: A Load that should have been Swallowed.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


You would know more about "swallowing", than her, I would imagine. "Load" is a "gay" idiom.  Ooops. LOL


----------



## Truthmatters

they take old worn out propaganda from thousands of years ago and make it thier beliefs.



Its dumb as hell.

THE ONLY REASON Homosexuality became taboo was an attempt to get more population.

Do we need more population?

did it even work in the first place?


stop embracing the idiot ideas of the past that failed dipshits


----------



## Truthmatters

mal said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^Thinks I give a shit...
> 
> And make note... Seawytch can't take issue with one thing I Posted... Because none of it's Untrue.
> 
> ALL of it happened and it's good to Know the History regardless of whether or not Sea and her Contemporaries want the Public to Remain Ignorant and in line with their Agenda.
> 
> Gay Marriage the end of it?... Not by a long shot.
> 
> Teaching Homosexuality in Grade School is already happening and it will only expand as time goes on.
> 
> When I Predicted this 15 and 20 years ago the Seawytch's of the World said  I was using Scare Tactics and that their Agenda had not place in Elementary Education...
> 
> Sorry... I was Right.
> 
> And I will continue to be.
> 
> Mainstream Liberal Professors and Doctors have been Pushing towards Children now out in the open for over a Decade.
> 
> Writing in Gay Publications about it... As I have Illustrated.
> 
> I don't Expect the Activists here to be Honest about it.
> 
> They are very Close to a Hugh Victory in their ongoing Cause.
> 
> They Know better than to be Honest right now.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> homosexuality was never an illness mal.
> 
> I didnt read your "quiet room" scratching and I was responding to the people who on this thread think it is.
> 
> 
> anyone who equates homosexuality with child abuse is a fucking lying asshole BTW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^TdM: A Load that should have been Swallowed.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


I dont care about your sexual fantasys dude.


if you dream of swallowing every load that ever was "unloaded" then that is your perogative but it has nothing to do with this discussion


----------



## poet

007 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Told you BIGOT was coming... and it sure didn't take long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the bigot shoe fits...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... but in this case, when you think it works to further your sick fucking agenda.
> 
> Just WAAAAAAY to easy to expose simple minded bubble heads like yourself... you help.
Click to expand...


What fucking agenda? Turning straights into gays???????? You either are or you aren't.....there is no "turning". Sexual orientation is predetermined from birth, and aided or hindered by nature and nurture, moron. And the most rabid homophobes usually wind up revealing themselves as "closet cases". Self haters.


----------



## editec

So let me get this clear...

Wanting to have sex with a member of the same gender is CRAZY.

But believing in invisible spirits who control the universe is NOT crazy?

So noted.


----------



## Truthmatters

they are the only ones who think you can change.

I am a hetro female and always have been.

i know right down in the depths of my being that nothing anyone could do to me would make me want pussy.


Those that think gays can be "fixed" think they can change their sexuality.

gee I wonder how they know this?


----------



## Truthmatters

closeted homosexuals are very confused people


----------



## mal

Truthmatters said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> homosexuality was never an illness mal.
> 
> I didnt read your "quiet room" scratching and I was responding to the people who on this thread think it is.
> 
> 
> anyone who equates homosexuality with child abuse is a fucking lying asshole BTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^TdM: A Load that should have been Swallowed.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont care about your sexual fantasys dude.
> 
> 
> if you dream of swallowing every load that ever was "unloaded" then that is your perogative but it has nothing to do with this discussion
Click to expand...


^Doesn't get it... As if that Suprises anyone... 



peace...


----------



## mal

Truthmatters said:


> closeted homosexuals are very confused people



^There it is... And it didn't even take an hour. 



peace...


----------



## mal

Closeted Pedos are very Confused People I hear also...

They get all Angry and Cranky and Whiny when Challenged. 



peace...


----------



## High_Gravity

Truthmatters said:


> its like blonde hair or brown hair.
> 
> its a a slice of human kind is all.
> 
> the only reason it ever became though of as bad was when societies needed as many births as possible to be succesful so it was demonized.
> 
> 
> why cant people move out of the past and understand it?



You are seriously trying to compare a sexual orientation to a hair color?


----------



## Zoom-boing

> They realized intuitively that a protracted battle would have drawn increasing attention to the* spurious nature of their entire taxonomy*. So they quickly cut loose the gay community and *forestalled any radical scrutiny of the DSM system generally*.



Playing devil's advocate ... 

Spurious nature of their entire taxonomy ... sounds to me like they weren't convinced of their findings to begin with so they bagged the whole gay thing to avoid any scrutiny which might prove their theory wrong.


----------



## bodecea

mal said:


> Closeted Pedos are very Confused People I hear also...
> 
> They get all Angry and Cranky and Whiny when Challenged.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



Oh?


----------



## Truthmatters

High_Gravity said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> its like blonde hair or brown hair.
> 
> its a a slice of human kind is all.
> 
> the only reason it ever became though of as bad was when societies needed as many births as possible to be succesful so it was demonized.
> 
> 
> why cant people move out of the past and understand it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are seriously trying to compare a sexual orientation to a hair color?
Click to expand...


do you understand the human genetic science?


----------



## poet

Truthmatters said:


> closeted homosexuals are very confused people



there are a whole bunch in here


----------



## poet

High_Gravity said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> its like blonde hair or brown hair.
> 
> its a a slice of human kind is all.
> 
> the only reason it ever became though of as bad was when societies needed as many births as possible to be succesful so it was demonized.
> 
> 
> why cant people move out of the past and understand it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are seriously trying to compare a sexual orientation to a hair color?
Click to expand...


Why not? Folks are born with a certain hair color....they are also born with a certain sexual orientation. The difference is that you can change the color of your hair with chemicals.


----------



## mal

bodecea said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Closeted Pedos are very Confused People I hear also...
> 
> They get all Angry and Cranky and Whiny when Challenged.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?
Click to expand...




Holy Fucking Christ on a Cracker...

Look what the cat dragged in...



peace...


----------



## mal

Unfortunate Entrance of the Year Award goes to...



peace...


----------



## poet

mal said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Closeted Pedos are very Confused People I hear also...
> 
> They get all Angry and Cranky and Whiny when Challenged.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Fucking Christ on a Cracker...
> 
> Look what the cat dragged in...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


"Whitespeak"aside.....Girl, go sit down somewhere, and watch your little gay porn.


----------



## mal

High_Gravity said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> its like blonde hair or brown hair.
> 
> its a a slice of human kind is all.
> 
> the only reason it ever became though of as bad was when societies needed as many births as possible to be succesful so it was demonized.
> 
> 
> why cant people move out of the past and understand it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are seriously trying to compare a sexual orientation to a hair color?
Click to expand...


And Skin Color... Because they are so analagous... 



peace...


----------



## mal

poet said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Fucking Christ on a Cracker...
> 
> Look what the cat dragged in...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Whitespeak"aside.....Girl, go sit down somewhere, and watch your little gay porn.
Click to expand...


How did you know Bodecea watched Gay Porn?... 



peace...


----------



## High_Gravity

poet said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> its like blonde hair or brown hair.
> 
> its a a slice of human kind is all.
> 
> the only reason it ever became though of as bad was when societies needed as many births as possible to be succesful so it was demonized.
> 
> 
> why cant people move out of the past and understand it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are seriously trying to compare a sexual orientation to a hair color?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not? Folks are born with a certain hair color....they are also born with a certain sexual orientation. The difference is that you can change the color of your hair with chemicals.
Click to expand...


I understand that but to compare sexuality to hair though? I could go bad in my 30s and lose all my hair, I won't lose my sexuality.


----------



## mal

So... What attracted you to this Thread?... 



peace...


----------



## bodecea

mal said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Closeted Pedos are very Confused People I hear also...
> 
> They get all Angry and Cranky and Whiny when Challenged.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Fucking Christ on a Cracker...
> 
> Look what the cat dragged in...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Tell us more about this "closeted pedo" theory of yours.


----------



## PJC

mal said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mal, Mal, Mal...do you realize you're just helping gay marriage along? Rational people look at you and say "he's coo coo for coco puffs". Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Thinks I give a shit...
> 
> And make note... Seawytch can't take issue with one thing I Posted... Because none of it's Untrue.
> 
> ALL of it happened and it's good to Know the History regardless of whether or not Sea and her Contemporaries want the Public to Remain Ignorant and in line with their Agenda.
> 
> Gay Marriage the end of it?... Not by a long shot.
> 
> Teaching Homosexuality in Grade School is already happening and it will only expand as time goes on.
> 
> When I Predicted this 15 and 20 years ago the Seawytch's of the World said  I was using Scare Tactics and that their Agenda had not place in Elementary Education...
> 
> Sorry... I was Right.
> 
> And I will continue to be.
> 
> Mainstream Liberal Professors and Doctors have been Pushing towards Children now out in the open for over a Decade.
> 
> Writing in Gay Publications about it... As I have Illustrated.
> 
> I don't Expect the Activists here to be Honest about it.
> 
> They are very Close to a Hugh Victory in their ongoing Cause.
> 
> They Know better than to be Honest right now.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...



"When I Predicted this 15 and 20 years ago ..."

Whoa!  You've been obsessing on gays for 15-20 years???!!!???

Geez, i take back what i said about you; you're not a nutball......you're a frigging freak!

What is it about you and your creepy obsession on gays?

is there something you wanna tell us, my brother?

Maybe you need to talk with someone about this seriously unhealthy compulsion of yours, eh?


----------



## bodecea

mal said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Fucking Christ on a Cracker...
> 
> Look what the cat dragged in...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Whitespeak"aside.....Girl, go sit down somewhere, and watch your little gay porn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did you know Bodecea watched Gay Porn?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...

Don't watch porn of any kind.....but maybe you can share your knowledge in that regard too.


----------



## mal

bodecea said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Whitespeak"aside.....Girl, go sit down somewhere, and watch your little gay porn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you know Bodecea watched Gay Porn?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't watch porn of any kind.....but maybe you can share your knowledge in that regard too.
Click to expand...


I can't remember now... What was it that Specifically Attracted you to this Thread?... 



peace...


----------



## mal

bodecea said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Fucking Christ on a Cracker...
> 
> Look what the cat dragged in...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell us more about this "closeted pedo" theory of yours.
Click to expand...


Oh yeah... That was what it was... 



peace...


----------



## poet

mal said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Fucking Christ on a Cracker...
> 
> Look what the cat dragged in...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Whitespeak"aside.....Girl, go sit down somewhere, and watch your little gay porn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did you know Bodecea watched Gay Porn?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Can't you read? I was talking to you.


----------



## Dot Com

mal, mal, mal  I Know why you started this thread. Pretty clever..... NOT!!!


----------



## poet

High_Gravity said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are seriously trying to compare a sexual orientation to a hair color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not? Folks are born with a certain hair color....they are also born with a certain sexual orientation. The difference is that you can change the color of your hair with chemicals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand that but to compare sexuality to hair though? I could go bad in my 30s and lose all my hair, I won't lose my sexuality.
Click to expand...


Your hair color, like sexuality is determined by genetics My point was hair color can be altered....sexuality, not so much.


----------



## bodecea

mal said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did you know Bodecea watched Gay Porn?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't watch porn of any kind.....but maybe you can share your knowledge in that regard too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't remember now... What was it that Specifically Attracted you to this Thread?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Um, let's see.   It might be because I'm gay?   And is that the reason you started it?


----------



## mal

Dot Com said:


> mal, mal, mal  I Know why you started this thread. Pretty clever..... NOT!!!



^^^






Go Suck off a Chainsaw you Two-Faced Twat. 



peace...


----------



## Ravi

PJC said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mal, Mal, Mal...do you realize you're just helping gay marriage along? Rational people look at you and say "he's coo coo for coco puffs". Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Thinks I give a shit...
> 
> And make note... Seawytch can't take issue with one thing I Posted... Because none of it's Untrue.
> 
> ALL of it happened and it's good to Know the History regardless of whether or not Sea and her Contemporaries want the Public to Remain Ignorant and in line with their Agenda.
> 
> Gay Marriage the end of it?... Not by a long shot.
> 
> Teaching Homosexuality in Grade School is already happening and it will only expand as time goes on.
> 
> When I Predicted this 15 and 20 years ago the Seawytch's of the World said  I was using Scare Tactics and that their Agenda had not place in Elementary Education...
> 
> Sorry... I was Right.
> 
> And I will continue to be.
> 
> Mainstream Liberal Professors and Doctors have been Pushing towards Children now out in the open for over a Decade.
> 
> Writing in Gay Publications about it... As I have Illustrated.
> 
> I don't Expect the Activists here to be Honest about it.
> 
> They are very Close to a Hugh Victory in their ongoing Cause.
> 
> They Know better than to be Honest right now.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "When I Predicted this 15 and 20 years ago ..."
> 
> Whoa!  You've been obsessing on gays for 15-20 years???!!!???
> 
> Geez, i take back what i said about you; you're not a nutball......you're a frigging freak!
> 
> What is it about you and your creepy obsession on gays?
> 
> is there something you wanna tell us, my brother?
> 
> Maybe you need to talk with someone about this seriously unhealthy compulsion of yours, eh?
Click to expand...

It isn't just gays he obsesses about. Reread his OP.


----------



## mal

bodecea said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Closeted Pedos are very Confused People I hear also...
> 
> They get all Angry and Cranky and Whiny when Challenged.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?
Click to expand...


^^^^Oh yeah... There's what first attracted her to this Thread...

Curious... 



peace...


----------



## Dot Com

mal said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> mal, mal, mal  I Know why you started this thread. Pretty clever..... NOT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go Suck off a Chainsaw you Two-Faced Twat.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


  I thought our posses had a truce?


----------



## Michelle420

mal said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mal, Mal, Mal...do you realize you're just helping gay marriage along? Rational people look at you and say "he's coo coo for coco puffs". Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Thinks I give a shit...
> 
> And make note... Seawytch can't take issue with one thing I Posted... Because none of it's Untrue.
> 
> ALL of it happened and it's good to Know the History regardless of whether or not Sea and her Contemporaries want the Public to Remain Ignorant and in line with their Agenda.
> 
> Gay Marriage the end of it?... Not by a long shot.
> 
> Teaching Homosexuality in Grade School is already happening and it will only expand as time goes on.
> 
> When I Predicted this 15 and 20 years ago the Seawytch's of the World said  I was using Scare Tactics and that their Agenda had not place in Elementary Education...
> 
> Sorry... I was Right.
> 
> And I will continue to be.
> 
> Mainstream Liberal Professors and Doctors have been Pushing towards Children now out in the open for over a Decade.
> 
> Writing in Gay Publications about it... As I have Illustrated.
> 
> I don't Expect the Activists here to be Honest about it.
> 
> They are very Close to a Hugh Victory in their ongoing Cause.
> 
> They Know better than to be Honest right now.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...




> The proper diagnosis and treatment of mental health issues was not as forthcoming. Believe it or not, female hysteria was once a common medical diagnosis for women, especially during the Victorian era. Women suffering from this hysteria exhibited a wide array of symptoms including faintness, nervousness, insomnia, fluid retention, heaviness in abdomen, muscle spasm, shortness of breath, irritability, loss of appetite for food or sex, and "a tendency to cause trouble. Since ancient times, women considered to be suffering from this mental illness would sometimes undergo "pelvic massage"  manual stimulation of the genitals by the doctor until the patient experienced "hysterical paroxysm. Soon after the discovery of electricity, massage devices were invented, which shorted treatment from hours to minutes. In 1873, the first electromechanical vibrator was used at an asylum in France for the treatment of hysteria. The treatment quickly spread to the U.S. in the 1880s, as depicted recently in Sarah Ruhls In the Next Room or the vibrator play. Luckily, female hysteria is no longer recognized by modern medical authorities as a real mental health disorder.



PCS Blog - The Changing Technology of Mental Health: From Vibrators to Electroshock to Prozac - Portland Center Stage

Mental Health changes it's belief about mental health all the time.

Freud thought everything boiled down to incest, in the Victorian age treating  female women meant they needed a vibrator 

Later shock treatment became the rage to cure depression, then it became taboo and now it is making a comeback.

The mental health argument doesn't really work since the analysts cant agree. 

However, saying humans are indoctrinated by school, by hollywood etc etc can be argued both ways. There are many more instances where heterosexual behavior is suggested.


----------



## bodecea

mal said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Fucking Christ on a Cracker...
> 
> Look what the cat dragged in...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us more about this "closeted pedo" theory of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah... That was what it was...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Asking again....tell us about this "closeted pedo" theory of yours.   After all, no one but little ole' you brought up "closeted pedos".


----------



## bodecea

Dot Com said:


> mal, mal, mal  I Know why you started this thread. Pretty clever..... NOT!!!



Of course.   We all know why.   But, it is amusing to watch El Magnifico hoisted on his own petard.

Edited to point out that to say "hoisted on his own petard" is not a threat.


----------



## bodecea

poet said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not? Folks are born with a certain hair color....they are also born with a certain sexual orientation. The difference is that you can change the color of your hair with chemicals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that but to compare sexuality to hair though? I could go bad in my 30s and lose all my hair, I won't lose my sexuality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your hair color, like sexuality is determined by genetics My point was hair color can be altered....sexuality, not so much.
Click to expand...


Well, to be perfectly accurate, one cannot change their hair color.  They can mask it.  They can cover it.  They can hide it behind a facade....but it is what it is.


----------



## bodecea

mal said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> mal, mal, mal  I Know why you started this thread. Pretty clever..... NOT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go Suck off a Chainsaw you Two-Faced Twat.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Using a slang term for a strictly female body part as a pejorative, eh?


----------



## mal

Dot Com said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> mal, mal, mal  I Know why you started this thread. Pretty clever..... NOT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go Suck off a Chainsaw you Two-Faced Twat.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought our posses had a truce?
Click to expand...


Then Shut your Cockhole. 



peace...


----------



## mal

bodecea said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> mal, mal, mal  I Know why you started this thread. Pretty clever..... NOT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go Suck off a Chainsaw you Two-Faced Twat.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using a slang term for a strictly female body part as a pejorative, eh?
Click to expand...


I said Cockhole in my second post...

YOUR first post in this Thread is Interesting though... 

Insightful as to what Attacts you I guess?... 



peace...


----------



## bodecea

mal said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Closeted Pedos are very Confused People I hear also...
> 
> They get all Angry and Cranky and Whiny when Challenged.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^Oh yeah... There's what first attracted her to this Thread...
> 
> Curious...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...

Fascinating.  That was in the title?   How would I know that you wanted to switch the topic to something you seem to have some knowledge about when the topic is about homosexuality....that this "closeted pedo" topic you switch to?   Hmmmm?

Curious, indeed.   Who brings "closeted pedos" to the thread?


----------



## mal

bodecea said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that but to compare sexuality to hair though? I could go bad in my 30s and lose all my hair, I won't lose my sexuality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your hair color, like sexuality is determined by genetics My point was hair color can be altered....sexuality, not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, to be perfectly accurate, one cannot change their hair color.  They can mask it.  They can cover it.  They can hide it behind a facade....but it is what it is.
Click to expand...


Are all Men or Women who engage in Same Sex Relations in Prison Gay?...



peace...


----------



## mal

bodecea said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^Oh yeah... There's what first attracted her to this Thread...
> 
> Curious...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascinating.  That was in the title?   How would I know that you wanted to switch the topic to something you seem to have some knowledge about when the topic is about homosexuality....that this "closeted pedo" topic you switch to?   Hmmmm?
> 
> Curious, indeed.   Who brings "closeted pedos" to the thread?
Click to expand...


^What the mention of Closeted Pedos does... 

You read my OP... TONS of information and Links...

You Chose the Closeted Pedo post to make your Entry.

Noted. 



peace...


----------



## bodecea

mal said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go Suck off a Chainsaw you Two-Faced Twat.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using a slang term for a strictly female body part as a pejorative, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said Cockhole in my second post...
> 
> YOUR first post in this Thread is Interesting though...
> 
> Insightful as to what Attacts you I guess?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


So...we are BACK to a topic in your comfort zone again?


----------



## bodecea

mal said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^Oh yeah... There's what first attracted her to this Thread...
> 
> Curious...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> Fascinating.  That was in the title?   How would I know that you wanted to switch the topic to something you seem to have some knowledge about when the topic is about homosexuality....that this "closeted pedo" topic you switch to?   Hmmmm?
> 
> Curious, indeed.   Who brings "closeted pedos" to the thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^What the mention of Closeted Pedos does...
> 
> You read my OP... TONS of information and Links...
> 
> You Chose the Closeted Pedo post to make your Entry.
> 
> Noted.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...



So...what are you saying here?   That I object to you bringing a topic on homosexuals to the off-topic of "closeted pedos" and your self-avowed knowledge of how they behave?

Noted indeed who expressed knowledge, out of the blue, on how "closeted pedos" behave.


----------



## mal

Holy Shit the Dumptruck is Agitated... 

Interesting... 



peace..


----------



## bodecea

mal said:


> Holy Shit the Dumptruck is Agitate...
> 
> Interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> peace..



Oh?


----------



## mal

You see... Aside from the Obvious Infatuation that drove her OP in this Thread, what she is also Attempting to Distract from is the OP... If she comes in here and makes this about her and I and her 10-year Obsession then she can keep people from ALL of the information in the OP that she and hers can NOT Refute.



peace...


----------



## mal

mal said:


> *Homosexuality: The Mental Illness That Went Away*An alternative perspective on mental disorders | PHILIP HICKEY, PH.D.
> 
> _According to the American Psychiatric Association, until 1974 homosexuality was a mental illness.  Freud had alluded to homosexuality numerous times in his writings, and had concluded that paranoia and homosexuality were inseparable.  Other psychiatrists wrote copiously on the subject, and homosexuality was treated on a wide basis.  There was little or no suggestion within the psychiatric community that homosexuality might be conceptualized as anything other than a mental illness that needed to be treated.  And, of course, homosexuality was listed as a mental illness in DSM-II.
> 
> Then in 1970 gay activists protested against the APA convention in San Francisco.  These scenes were repeated in 1971, and as people came out of the closet and felt empowered politically and socially, the APA directorate became increasingly uncomfortable with their stance.  In 1973 the APAs nomenclature task force recommended that homosexuality be declared normal.  The trustees were not prepared to go that far, but they did vote to remove homosexuality from the list of mental illnesses by a vote of 13 to 0, with 2 abstentions.  This decision was confirmed by a vote of the APA membership, and homosexuality was no longer listed in the seventh edition of DSM-II, which was issued in 1974.
> 
> Whats noteworthy about this is that the removal of homosexuality from the list of mental illnesses was not triggered by some scientific breakthrough.  There was no new fact or set of facts that stimulated this major change.  Rather, it was the simple reality that gay people started to kick up a fuss.  They gained a voice and began to make themselves heard.  And the APA reacted with truly astonishing speed.  And with good reason.  They realized intuitively that a protracted battle would have drawn increasing attention to the spurious nature of their entire taxonomy.  So they quickly cut loose the gay community and forestalled any radical scrutiny of the DSM system generally.
> 
> Also noteworthy is the fact that the vote of the membership was by no means unanimous.  Only about 55% of the members who voted favored the change.
> 
> Of course, the APA put the best spin they could on these events.  The fact is that they altered their taxonomy because of intense pressure from the gay community, but they claimed that the change was prompted by research findings.
> 
> So all the people who had this terrible illness were cured overnight  by a vote! _
> Read MOAR!:
> 
> Mental Health Diagnoses Decided by Vote, Not Discovery
> 
> And if you don't Believe this Doctor's Claims about the Protests, would you Believe Gays themselves?...
> 
> _"The May 1971 Scene:  A Bad Time for a Conference in Washington DC
> The American Psychiatric Association (APA) held its annual convention in Washington DC during the first week of May 1971, amidst the turmoil and congestion of the MayDay antiwar demonstrations and at a time when the Gay MayDay contingent in those demonstrations had drawn large numbers of gay men and lesbians to the city.  The convention was held at the Shoreham Hotel which backed up on Rock Creek Park.  The scene in the city was chaotic: protestors, estimated at more than 10,000, (the remnants of an initial contingent of nearly 50,000) had spent the mornings of Monday May 3rd and Tuesday May 4th disrupting traffic, blocking roads and bridges, and trying to bring the normal business of government to a halt in protest against the Vietnam War.  An even larger federal force, some 13,000, of soldiers (Marines and US Army), National Guardsmen, and police fought off the protestors.  More than 10,000 were arrested.  Tear gas and smoke were in the air in downtown Washington DC. The streets around the APA convention were patrolled
> 
> Following disruption by gay activists at the 1970 convention in San Francisco, the APA offered a conference panel discussion to be organized by Dr. Kameny, who invited Barbara Gittings, Jack Baker and others to participate in a discussion entitled "Lifestyles of Nonpatient Homosexuals", which ensured the panelists admittance to all of the convention's activities including the annual Convocation of Fellows."_
> 
> 1971: Zapping the APA Convention
> 
> 
> The best part about this History is that at this time Gay Organizations were Directly in Line with and Marching with NAMBLA... Fact not Fiction.
> 
> It wasn't until 1994 that the Gay Community was finally "outed" regarding their Ties to NAMBLA when the ILGA was removed from the World Conference on Population and Disease for it.
> 
> Since that year, they have been Smart enough to Avoid their old Friends...
> 
> But not always:
> 
> _*University of Minnesota Press book challenges anxiety about pedophilia *
> 
> Mark O'Keefe Newhouse News Service
> Published Mar 26, 2002
> 
> Source: StarTribune.com: News, weather, sports from Minneapolis, St. Paul and Minnesota (Link has since been Purged by the Star... Of course... But I have the entire thing here)
> 
> Sex between adults and children has been a societal taboo so strong that it's considered one of our few unquestioned moral principles. But arguments have emerged in academic journals, books and online that at least some such sex should be acceptable, especially when children consent to it...
> 
> With more research, some scholars say, it may be only a matter of time before modern society accepts adult-child sex, just as it has learned to accept premarital sex and homosexual sex.
> 
> "Children are the last bastion of the old sexual morality," wrote one of the trailblazers for this view, Harris Mirkin, an associate professor of political science at the University of Missouri-Kansas City...
> 
> Mirkin, whose academic specialty is the politics of sex, wrote in a 1999 article *published in The Journal of Homosexuality* that society perceives youths as seduced, abused victims and not "partners or initiators or willing participants" in sex with adults, "even if they are hustlers."
> 
> In an interview, Mirkin said the outrage surrounding the Roman Catholic Church's pedophilia scandal illustrates how the public views acts of intergenerational contact as "one big blur" of child abuse when it's likely "very, very mild stuff."
> 
> "We say if someone touches or molests or diddles or whatever a kid it will ruin the rest of their life. I don't believe it. I think kids are more likely to laugh at it more than anything else -- unless the whole culture says this is the most horrible thing that can happen to you."
> 
> Mirkin is not alone in questioning whether children are harmed by sexual contact with adults. The March 2002 American Psychologist devotes its entire issue to the ongoing fallout of a journal article that did just that.
> 
> The piece, in the July 1998 issue of Psychological Bulletin, was written by Bruce Rind, then an assistant professor of psychology at Temple University; Robert Bauserman, a lecturer then with the department of psychology at the University of Michigan; and Philip Tromovitch, then pursuing a doctorate at the University of Pennsylvania.
> 
> The trio reviewed 59 studies of college students who, as children, had sexual interaction with significantly older people or were coerced into sexual activity with someone of their own age. They concluded that negative effects "were neither pervasive nor typically intense, and that men reacted much less negatively than women." It recommended that a child's "willing encounter with positive reactions" be called "adult-child sex" instead of "abuse."
> 
> A soon-to-be-released book, "Harmful to Minors: The Perils of Protecting Children From Sex," is being advertised by its publisher, University of Minnesota Press, as challenging widespread anxieties about pedophilia.
> 
> In an interview, the book's author, journalist Judith Levine, praised the Rind study as evidence that "doesn't line up with the ideology that it's always harmful for kids to have sexual relationships with adults."
> 
> She said the pedophilia among Roman Catholic priests is complicated to analyze, because it's almost always secret, considered forbidden and involves an authority figure.
> 
> She added, however, that, "yes, conceivably, absolutely" a boy's sexual experience with a priest could be positive."..._
> 
> You can read MOAR at the link under the headline.
> 
> Of course I will be Attacked for Observing what is... But what I have Posted is 100% True.
> 
> And if you Doubt for a Minute that the Pedo's are the Gays of the 50's and 60's right now to the Gay Community, then you are kidding yourselves.
> 
> The ONLY Reason most of them Distances themselves from NAMBLA and the others is because they got Caught and it Harmed their own Agenda.
> 
> History is what it is... If you want to be Angry about History then so be it.
> 
> I'm just an Observer.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



^Knows exactly what this means and doesn't want people letting other people know about what the Agenda is really all about. 



peace...


----------



## mal

bodecea said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Fucking Christ on a Cracker...
> 
> Look what the cat dragged in...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell us more about this "closeted pedo" theory of yours.
Click to expand...


Curious Creep is Curiously EXTRA Creepy today...



peace...


----------



## mal

And of course the one who Claims to not follow me around even though this is Board #4 is once again on one of my Threads...

Schocker.

Can't quit me can ya Dumptruck. 



peace...


----------



## Dot Com

bodecea said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Using a slang term for a strictly female body part as a pejorative, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said Cockhole in my second post...
> 
> YOUR first post in this Thread is Interesting though...
> 
> Insightful as to what Attacts you I guess?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...we are BACK to a topic in your comfort zone again?
Click to expand...


----------



## Dot Com

you get any of that legal  weed  yet mal?


----------



## mal

Dot Com said:


> you get any of that legal  weed  yet mal?



Not at all... That shit ain't right.  The stuff they got now is nothing like it was back in the day.

It's almost like Acid.

Or I'm getting old.



peace...


----------



## mal

Who Posted? 
Total Posts: 80 
User Name Posts 
mal  28 
*bodecea  12 *
poet  10 
Truthmatters  7 
Seawytch  4 

Already in 2nd place on my Thread... Again.

Poor, poor, Obsessive Dumptruck.

Should I be Concerned about you?... 



peace...


----------



## Dot Com

mal said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> you get any of that legal  weed  yet mal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all... That shit ain't right.  The stuff they got now is nothing like it was back in the day.
> 
> It's almost like Acid.
> 
> Or I'm getting old.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


I heard that too. Kids today are more concerned about potency than the ritual it would seem.


----------



## NLT

mal said:


> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 80
> User Name Posts
> mal  28
> *bodecea  12 *
> poet  10
> Truthmatters  7
> Seawytch  4
> 
> Already in 2nd place on my Thread... Again.
> 
> Poor, poor, Obsessive Dumptruck.
> 
> Should I be Concerned about you?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



*bodecea  12 *

Allways looking for Mal


----------



## Dot Com

mal said:


> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 80
> User Name Posts
> mal  28
> *bodecea  12 *
> poet  10
> Truthmatters  7
> Seawytch  4
> 
> Already in 2nd place on my Thread... Again.
> 
> Poor, poor, Obsessive Dumptruck.
> 
> Should I be Concerned about you?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



looks like you made another Progressive friend as well,  poet


----------



## mal

NLT said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 80
> User Name Posts
> mal  28
> *bodecea  12 *
> poet  10
> Truthmatters  7
> Seawytch  4
> 
> Already in 2nd place on my Thread... Again.
> 
> Poor, poor, Obsessive Dumptruck.
> 
> Should I be Concerned about you?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *bodecea  12 *
> 
> Allways looking for Mal
Click to expand...


Anyone who Denies that Fact at this point is simply Raviring... 



peace...


----------



## mal

Dot Com said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 80
> User Name Posts
> mal  28
> *bodecea  12 *
> poet  10
> Truthmatters  7
> Seawytch  4
> 
> Already in 2nd place on my Thread... Again.
> 
> Poor, poor, Obsessive Dumptruck.
> 
> Should I be Concerned about you?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like you made another Progressive friend as well,  poet
Click to expand...


Don't forget bout PeeJayCee... Probably the same Troll. 



peace...


----------



## mal

bodecea said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Using a slang term for a strictly female body part as a pejorative, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said Cockhole in my second post...
> 
> YOUR first post in this Thread is Interesting though...
> 
> Insightful as to what Attacts you I guess?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...we are BACK to a topic in your comfort zone again?
Click to expand...


For Dishonest Liberals and Insecure Libertarians... A Place to call others "Fag". 

^I bet you're on that Thread... And I didn't look... It's from 4 years ago.

Now I'll go look.



peace...


----------



## Dot Com

negged!!!


----------



## mal

PuckeredPete said:


> I win another $2 on that one GeauxtoHell...



^Holy Shit... Bodecea's Original Account... Talking to another Hannityite just like she does now...

Fucking AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWESOME... 



peace...


----------



## bodecea

mal said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Fucking Christ on a Cracker...
> 
> Look what the cat dragged in...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us more about this "closeted pedo" theory of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Curious Creep is Curiously EXTRA Creepy today...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


I AM noticing that having brought the topic up, you seem to be avoiding it.   Sure makes one wonder why......


----------



## bodecea

mal said:


> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 80
> User Name Posts
> mal  28
> *bodecea  12 *
> poet  10
> Truthmatters  7
> Seawytch  4
> 
> Already in 2nd place on my Thread... Again.
> 
> Poor, poor, Obsessive Dumptruck.
> 
> Should I be Concerned about you?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



You WILL have to let us know when I reach that 100 post about YOU YOU YOU mark in this thread, as you have claimed.


----------



## bodecea

mal said:


> You see... Aside from the *Obvious Infatuation* that drove her OP in this Thread, what she is also Attempting to Distract from is the OP... If she comes in here and makes this about her and I and her 10-year Obsession then she can keep people from ALL of the information in the OP that she and hers can NOT Refute.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



I believe we know what the "obvious infatuation" in this thread is.....you told us in your OP and post #33...didn't you?


----------



## Dot Com

why's mal being such a cock sleeve today


----------



## mal

bodecea said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see... Aside from the *Obvious Infatuation* that drove her OP in this Thread, what she is also Attempting to Distract from is the OP... If she comes in here and makes this about her and I and her 10-year Obsession then she can keep people from ALL of the information in the OP that she and hers can NOT Refute.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe we know what the "obvious infatuation" in this thread is.....you told us in your OP and post #33...didn't you?
Click to expand...


Creepy...

It's still here.



peace...


----------



## mal

bodecea said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 80
> User Name Posts
> mal  28
> *bodecea  12 *
> poet  10
> Truthmatters  7
> Seawytch  4
> 
> Already in 2nd place on my Thread... Again.
> 
> Poor, poor, Obsessive Dumptruck.
> 
> Should I be Concerned about you?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You WILL have to let us know when I reach that 100 post about YOU YOU YOU mark in this thread, as you have claimed.
Click to expand...


My Dedication to A15 Thread:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/288823-taking-the-internets-too-seriously.html

Who Posted? 
Total Posts: 710 
User Name Posts 
mal  237 
G.T.  100 
*bodecea  99 *
Ravi  73 
Article 15  49 
Synthaholic  35 
Amelia  26 
NLT  24 
Dot Com  22 
Yurt  20 
IlarMeilyr  6 
koshergrl  5 
earlycuyler  4 
Toro  3 
Plasmaball  2 
Ringel05  1 
L.K.Eder  1 
thomasrivera  1 
Ernie S.  1 
LoudMcCloud  1 


Are you going to claim that 99 isn't 100 as you Defense?... 



peace...


----------



## bodecea

mal said:


> PuckeredPete said:
> 
> 
> 
> I win another $2 on that one GeauxtoHell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Holy Shit... Bodecea's Original Account... Talking to another Hannityite just like she does now...
> 
> Fucking AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWESOME...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


I like how Amelia admitted that "it was Mal's idea".


----------



## mal

Good Lord... You are a Misserably Dishonest Twat... 



peace...


----------



## bodecea

mal said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see... Aside from the *Obvious Infatuation* that drove her OP in this Thread, what she is also Attempting to Distract from is the OP... If she comes in here and makes this about her and I and her 10-year Obsession then she can keep people from ALL of the information in the OP that she and hers can NOT Refute.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe we know what the "obvious infatuation" in this thread is.....you told us in your OP and post #33...didn't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Creepy...
> 
> It's still here.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


So....what about your post #33.   Where did you gain your knowledge?


----------



## mal

bodecea said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe we know what the "obvious infatuation" in this thread is.....you told us in your OP and post #33...didn't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creepy...
> 
> It's still here.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So....what about your post #33.   Where did you gain your knowledge?
Click to expand...


Observing Bull Dykes going back to about... 2004?... Online of course. 

What drew you to that post first again?... 

Don't bother Answering that... It's Obvious... And has been since back in the day.

You really can't help yourself, can you?... 



peace...


----------



## mal

mal said:


> *Homosexuality: The Mental Illness That Went Away*An alternative perspective on mental disorders | PHILIP HICKEY, PH.D.
> 
> _According to the American Psychiatric Association, until 1974 homosexuality was a mental illness.  Freud had alluded to homosexuality numerous times in his writings, and had concluded that paranoia and homosexuality were inseparable.  Other psychiatrists wrote copiously on the subject, and homosexuality was treated on a wide basis.  There was little or no suggestion within the psychiatric community that homosexuality might be conceptualized as anything other than a mental illness that needed to be treated.  And, of course, homosexuality was listed as a mental illness in DSM-II.
> 
> Then in 1970 gay activists protested against the APA convention in San Francisco.  These scenes were repeated in 1971, and as people came out of the closet and felt empowered politically and socially, the APA directorate became increasingly uncomfortable with their stance.  In 1973 the APAs nomenclature task force recommended that homosexuality be declared normal.  The trustees were not prepared to go that far, but they did vote to remove homosexuality from the list of mental illnesses by a vote of 13 to 0, with 2 abstentions.  This decision was confirmed by a vote of the APA membership, and homosexuality was no longer listed in the seventh edition of DSM-II, which was issued in 1974.
> 
> Whats noteworthy about this is that the removal of homosexuality from the list of mental illnesses was not triggered by some scientific breakthrough.  There was no new fact or set of facts that stimulated this major change.  Rather, it was the simple reality that gay people started to kick up a fuss.  They gained a voice and began to make themselves heard.  And the APA reacted with truly astonishing speed.  And with good reason.  They realized intuitively that a protracted battle would have drawn increasing attention to the spurious nature of their entire taxonomy.  So they quickly cut loose the gay community and forestalled any radical scrutiny of the DSM system generally.
> 
> Also noteworthy is the fact that the vote of the membership was by no means unanimous.  Only about 55% of the members who voted favored the change.
> 
> Of course, the APA put the best spin they could on these events.  The fact is that they altered their taxonomy because of intense pressure from the gay community, but they claimed that the change was prompted by research findings.
> 
> So all the people who had this terrible illness were cured overnight  by a vote! _
> Read MOAR!:
> 
> Mental Health Diagnoses Decided by Vote, Not Discovery
> 
> And if you don't Believe this Doctor's Claims about the Protests, would you Believe Gays themselves?...
> 
> _"The May 1971 Scene:  A Bad Time for a Conference in Washington DC
> The American Psychiatric Association (APA) held its annual convention in Washington DC during the first week of May 1971, amidst the turmoil and congestion of the MayDay antiwar demonstrations and at a time when the Gay MayDay contingent in those demonstrations had drawn large numbers of gay men and lesbians to the city.  The convention was held at the Shoreham Hotel which backed up on Rock Creek Park.  The scene in the city was chaotic: protestors, estimated at more than 10,000, (the remnants of an initial contingent of nearly 50,000) had spent the mornings of Monday May 3rd and Tuesday May 4th disrupting traffic, blocking roads and bridges, and trying to bring the normal business of government to a halt in protest against the Vietnam War.  An even larger federal force, some 13,000, of soldiers (Marines and US Army), National Guardsmen, and police fought off the protestors.  More than 10,000 were arrested.  Tear gas and smoke were in the air in downtown Washington DC. The streets around the APA convention were patrolled
> 
> Following disruption by gay activists at the 1970 convention in San Francisco, the APA offered a conference panel discussion to be organized by Dr. Kameny, who invited Barbara Gittings, Jack Baker and others to participate in a discussion entitled "Lifestyles of Nonpatient Homosexuals", which ensured the panelists admittance to all of the convention's activities including the annual Convocation of Fellows."_
> 
> 1971: Zapping the APA Convention
> 
> 
> The best part about this History is that at this time Gay Organizations were Directly in Line with and Marching with NAMBLA... Fact not Fiction.
> 
> It wasn't until 1994 that the Gay Community was finally "outed" regarding their Ties to NAMBLA when the ILGA was removed from the World Conference on Population and Disease for it.
> 
> Since that year, they have been Smart enough to Avoid their old Friends...
> 
> But not always:
> 
> _*University of Minnesota Press book challenges anxiety about pedophilia *
> 
> Mark O'Keefe Newhouse News Service
> Published Mar 26, 2002
> 
> Source: StarTribune.com: News, weather, sports from Minneapolis, St. Paul and Minnesota (Link has since been Purged by the Star... Of course... But I have the entire thing here)
> 
> Sex between adults and children has been a societal taboo so strong that it's considered one of our few unquestioned moral principles. But arguments have emerged in academic journals, books and online that at least some such sex should be acceptable, especially when children consent to it...
> 
> With more research, some scholars say, it may be only a matter of time before modern society accepts adult-child sex, just as it has learned to accept premarital sex and homosexual sex.
> 
> "Children are the last bastion of the old sexual morality," wrote one of the trailblazers for this view, Harris Mirkin, an associate professor of political science at the University of Missouri-Kansas City...
> 
> Mirkin, whose academic specialty is the politics of sex, wrote in a 1999 article *published in The Journal of Homosexuality* that society perceives youths as seduced, abused victims and not "partners or initiators or willing participants" in sex with adults, "even if they are hustlers."
> 
> In an interview, Mirkin said the outrage surrounding the Roman Catholic Church's pedophilia scandal illustrates how the public views acts of intergenerational contact as "one big blur" of child abuse when it's likely "very, very mild stuff."
> 
> "We say if someone touches or molests or diddles or whatever a kid it will ruin the rest of their life. I don't believe it. I think kids are more likely to laugh at it more than anything else -- unless the whole culture says this is the most horrible thing that can happen to you."
> 
> Mirkin is not alone in questioning whether children are harmed by sexual contact with adults. The March 2002 American Psychologist devotes its entire issue to the ongoing fallout of a journal article that did just that.
> 
> The piece, in the July 1998 issue of Psychological Bulletin, was written by Bruce Rind, then an assistant professor of psychology at Temple University; Robert Bauserman, a lecturer then with the department of psychology at the University of Michigan; and Philip Tromovitch, then pursuing a doctorate at the University of Pennsylvania.
> 
> The trio reviewed 59 studies of college students who, as children, had sexual interaction with significantly older people or were coerced into sexual activity with someone of their own age. They concluded that negative effects "were neither pervasive nor typically intense, and that men reacted much less negatively than women." It recommended that a child's "willing encounter with positive reactions" be called "adult-child sex" instead of "abuse."
> 
> A soon-to-be-released book, "Harmful to Minors: The Perils of Protecting Children From Sex," is being advertised by its publisher, University of Minnesota Press, as challenging widespread anxieties about pedophilia.
> 
> In an interview, the book's author, journalist Judith Levine, praised the Rind study as evidence that "doesn't line up with the ideology that it's always harmful for kids to have sexual relationships with adults."
> 
> She said the pedophilia among Roman Catholic priests is complicated to analyze, because it's almost always secret, considered forbidden and involves an authority figure.
> 
> She added, however, that, "yes, conceivably, absolutely" a boy's sexual experience with a priest could be positive."..._
> 
> You can read MOAR at the link under the headline.
> 
> Of course I will be Attacked for Observing what is... But what I have Posted is 100% True.
> 
> And if you Doubt for a Minute that the Pedo's are the Gays of the 50's and 60's right now to the Gay Community, then you are kidding yourselves.
> 
> The ONLY Reason most of them Distances themselves from NAMBLA and the others is because they got Caught and it Harmed their own Agenda.
> 
> History is what it is... If you want to be Angry about History then so be it.
> 
> I'm just an Observer.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



When you are done with your Uncontrollable Urges there Bodecea, could you address the OP and stop Distracting from it with your Personal Bullshit?... 

Thanks! 



peace...


----------



## bodecea

mal said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 80
> User Name Posts
> mal  28
> *bodecea  12 *
> poet  10
> Truthmatters  7
> Seawytch  4
> 
> Already in 2nd place on my Thread... Again.
> 
> Poor, poor, Obsessive Dumptruck.
> 
> Should I be Concerned about you?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You WILL have to let us know when I reach that 100 post about YOU YOU YOU mark in this thread, as you have claimed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My Dedication to A15 Thread:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/288823-taking-the-internets-too-seriously.html
> 
> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 710
> User Name Posts
> mal  237
> G.T.  100
> *bodecea  99 *
> Ravi  73
> Article 15  49
> Synthaholic  35
> Amelia  26
> NLT  24
> Dot Com  22
> Yurt  20
> IlarMeilyr  6
> koshergrl  5
> earlycuyler  4
> Toro  3
> Plasmaball  2
> Ringel05  1
> L.K.Eder  1
> thomasrivera  1
> Ernie S.  1
> LoudMcCloud  1
> 
> 
> Are you going to claim that 99 isn't 100 as you Defense?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...



All 100 (99) are about YOU, as you claim?

Edited to add:   

If one posts in an El Magnifico thread....it's about HIM.  
If one posts in a thread that El Magnifico posted in, it's about HIM.
If one doesn't post in a thread that El Magnifico has posted in, one has avoided it because of HIM.   
If one posts on the same day as El Magnifico, it's about HIM.   
If one is a member of a message board that El Magnifico is a member of, one joined because of HIM.   
If one is NOT a member of a message board that El Magnifico is a member of, one is avoiding it because of HIM.  

These are the Truths in El Magnifico-land.


----------



## mal

bodecea said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You WILL have to let us know when I reach that 100 post about YOU YOU YOU mark in this thread, as you have claimed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Dedication to A15 Thread:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/288823-taking-the-internets-too-seriously.html
> 
> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 710
> User Name Posts
> mal  237
> G.T.  100
> *bodecea  99 *
> Ravi  73
> Article 15  49
> Synthaholic  35
> Amelia  26
> NLT  24
> Dot Com  22
> Yurt  20
> IlarMeilyr  6
> koshergrl  5
> earlycuyler  4
> Toro  3
> Plasmaball  2
> Ringel05  1
> L.K.Eder  1
> thomasrivera  1
> Ernie S.  1
> LoudMcCloud  1
> 
> 
> Are you going to claim that 99 isn't 100 as you Defense?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All 100 (99) are about YOU, as you claim?
Click to expand...




Poor, Poor, Pitiful Bodecea...

You got any Weekend Trips that include Obsessing on me like you did last weekend in Vegas?... 



peace...


----------



## NLT

Make a "leave the board bet" with her mal. If she posts in any of your threads or responds to any of your posts for one month then she has to leave USMB for a Month. If you post in any of her Threads (which wont happen because bodey does not start threads) or respond to any of her posts, you have to leave for a month. Bet you a beer she wont go for it.


----------



## Ravi

mal would die without bodey. good thing this thread is in health and lifestyle because it certainly says a lot about both mal's health and his lifestyle.


----------



## NLT

Ravi said:


> mal would die without bodey. good thing this thread is in health and lifestyle because it certainly says a lot about both mal's health and his lifestyle.



Bodey would die without Mal


----------



## bodecea

NLT said:


> Make a "leave the board bet" with her mal. If she posts in any of your threads or responds to any of your posts for one month then she has to leave USMB for a Month. If you post in any of her Threads (which wont happen because bodey does not start threads) or respond to any of her posts, you have to leave for a month. Bet you a beer she wont go for it.



I think it's an excellent idea.   But will El Magnifico be able to restrain himself?   

El Magnifico is jonesing pretty bad today, reviving gay discussion threads all over the place.   He may not want to take this bet on.  

Edited to wonder why El Magnifico isn't all over this.......


----------



## Ravi

notice NLT left him an out: he'd be free to keep bumping old threads that highlight his obsession.


----------



## bodecea

Ravi said:


> notice NLT left him an out: he'd be free to keep bumping old threads that highlight his obsession.



It's what good bootlickers do.

I'm gonna start a thread setting up parameters....in Flame Zone


----------



## mal

Ravi said:


> notice NLT left him an out: he'd be free to keep bumping old threads that highlight his obsession.



^Working with Bodecea... Oh how the Mighty have Fallen... 



peace...


----------



## mal

Bodecea Lost our Last bet... Why should I make another with her?... She's not even Honest enough to Admit that she Lost.



peace...


----------



## mal

And IF there is another bet... My "Jeff" and "tha" are getting removed from her Details and of course "El Magnifico" in her Sigline...

Because she posts about me EVERY time she posts with that Sigline that keeps track of whatever she's Obsessed about me over.



peace...


----------



## mal

bodecea said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make a "leave the board bet" with her mal. If she posts in any of your threads or responds to any of your posts for one month then she has to leave USMB for a Month. If you post in any of her Threads (which wont happen because bodey does not start threads) or respond to any of her posts, you have to leave for a month. Bet you a beer she wont go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's an excellent idea.   But will El Magnifico be able to restrain himself?
> 
> El Magnifico is jonesing pretty bad today, reviving gay discussion threads all over the place.   He may not want to take this bet on.
> 
> Edited to wonder why El Magnifico isn't all over this.......
Click to expand...


The last time I posted in one of your Threads was in December of last year you Miserable Twat... 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/6491206-post167.html

You've posted Dozens of times in mine today alone...

What a Fucking Boob you are. 



peace...


----------



## Ravi

mal said:


> Bodecea Lost our Last bet... Why should I make another with her?... She's not even Honest enough to Admit that she Lost.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



^ Did I ever call that.



Ravi said:


> mal would die without bodey. good thing this thread is in health and lifestyle because it certainly says a lot about both mal's health and his lifestyle.


----------



## mal

Ravi said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bodecea Lost our Last bet... Why should I make another with her?... She's not even Honest enough to Admit that she Lost.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Did I ever call that.
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> mal would die without bodey. good thing this thread is in health and lifestyle because it certainly says a lot about both mal's health and his lifestyle.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


It was moved to this Forum you Ignorant Tool. 

You called what's Obvious... She's not Honest.

I'll make the bet with her if she Concedes she was PuckeredPete...

Clearly.

She already Lost a Bet and wouldn't Concede... This isn't up for Debate.

She Concedes Clearly that she was PuckeredPete here and I will Accept a bet.

I am not going to be told what the Terms of the Bet are either. 

We will agree to Terms.

But first she Concedes that she was PuckeredPete once and for all.



peace...


----------



## Ravi

^wah! wah! wah!


----------



## mal

Ravi said:


> ^wah! wah! wah!



I'm not making a Bet with a Welcher and a Documented Liar...

There was a Time when you were Honest enough to Acknowledge that Bodecea was Clearly PuckeredPete first.

But not now... You are Pathetic Shell of a once Shitty Troll.

The only Person on this Forum that Denies that she was Obviously PuckeredPete is Bodecea.

She Concedes that and I'll Discuss Terms of a Bet with her.



peace...


----------



## Toro

mal said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> its like blonde hair or brown hair.
> 
> its a a slice of human kind is all.
> 
> the only reason it ever became though of as bad was when societies needed as many births as possible to be succesful so it was demonized.
> 
> 
> why cant people move out of the past and understand it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are seriously trying to compare a sexual orientation to a hair color?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Skin Color... Because they are so analagous...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Since gay marriage is a "choice," no doubt you've "chosen" to have gay sex, right?


----------



## mal

Toro said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are seriously trying to compare a sexual orientation to a hair color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Skin Color... Because they are so analagous...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since gay marriage is a "choice," no doubt you've "chosen" to have gay sex, right?
Click to expand...


Gay Marriage is Clearly a Choice... Marriage in General is a Choice.

I asked a Question earlier that Bodecea wouldn't dare Entertain that Deals with that Old Tired Tactic you just Employed.

Are all of the People in Prison who are Engaged in Same Sex Relations Homosexual?...



peace...


----------



## poet

mal said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> mal, mal, mal  I Know why you started this thread. Pretty clever..... NOT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go Suck off a Chainsaw you Two-Faced Twat.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Isn't that interesting?  None of the hypocritical righties attacked you for your misogynistic comment, but they routinely attack me for mine. Double standard, much?


----------



## poet

mal said:


> You see... Aside from the Obvious Infatuation that drove her OP in this Thread, what she is also Attempting to Distract from is the OP... If she comes in here and makes this about her and I and her 10-year Obsession then she can keep people from ALL of the information in the OP that she and hers can NOT Refute.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



The OP is BS. Plain and simple. I already refuted it. No need to do it twice.


----------



## bodecea

mal said:


> Bodecea Lost our Last bet... Why should I make another with her?... She's not even Honest enough to Admit that she Lost.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...


Nope....you lost...when you bumped your "Nohe" thread.  You think the mods and others don't know?


----------



## Amelia

bodecea said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bodecea Lost our Last bet... Why should I make another with her?... She's not even Honest enough to Admit that she Lost.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope....you lost...when you bumped your "Nohe" thread.  You think the mods and others don't know?
Click to expand...



You lost when you had Mal in your sig for the duration of the bet.  That put you mentioning Mal in every post.


----------



## mal

bodecea said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bodecea Lost our Last bet... Why should I make another with her?... She's not even Honest enough to Admit that she Lost.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope....you lost...when you bumped your "Nohe" thread.  You think the mods and others don't know?
Click to expand...


The Mods know I dry humped a Latina?... 



peace...


----------



## Dot Com

Poor, poor Amelia


----------



## mal

Oh fuck off TWOT!



peace...


----------



## PJC

mal said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 80
> User Name Posts
> mal  28
> *bodecea  12 *
> poet  10
> Truthmatters  7
> Seawytch  4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already in 2nd place on my Thread... Again.
> 
> 
> 
> And youre in first place (for being the most obsessively creepy)..Again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor, poor, Obsessive Dumptruck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And wretchedly pathetic MicroMal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I be Concerned about you?...   peace
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We should be concerned about you; youre probably one of them there fellas who sits at his computer in his week-old piss and shit stained boxers, big ass flabby belly hanging out.sweating and pounding impotently away at his keyboard to release some of the bitter hatred thats been welling up inside of him from all those years of neglect and rejection from others.
> 
> Yuk yuk yuk .just kiddin bruh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like you made another Progressive friend as well,  poet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and yet one moreyoooouuuurrrrs truly.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget bout PeeJayCee... Probably the same Troll.    peace
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heeeeey, Micro-Penis-Mal.  how ya doing, buddy?
> 
> You invoke my name, and I'll appear
> 
> juuuust for you (well.....some of the time   ).
> 
> After reading this thread of yours, it's rather obvious the one whos obsessing about all this stuff (gays, pedophilia, and other posters) is you and you alone my immorally decrepit lil twerp buddy.
> 
> 28 posts???  More than *twice* as much as the next poster?
> 
> Golly!
> 
> What lured Bodecea to read the thread is logically the title itself.  That is unless youre claiming that Bodecea is psychic?
> 
> You aint all that much on common sense there, are you, Micro-Mal?
> 
> And to bluntly put it out there on the table for all to see (seeyuns how everyones been hinting around it), you seem to be skirting daaaangerously close to violating the TOS by accusing someone of pedophilia.  And yet you whined and sobbed like a little girl when someone dared even use the milkman joke on you.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> More evidence which shows you like to dish it out, but you clearly cant take it.  It also plainly shows youre just a spineless, gutless wannabe-bully.
> 
> But hey
> 
> .No offense or nuthin bruh.
> 
> Oh yeah, your main topic on this thread was slapped down and thrashed already.   Seeyuns how you cant rebut the thrashing, now you revert to your usual 8 year old schoolboy tactics.  Ingenious, I tell ya.  (chuckle ho ho)
> 
> Care to actually get back to the topic??  Or ya continue to do your standard pusillanimous evade, deflect, and avoid routine?
> 
> Just wonderin'.
> 
> Peace, Love, Happiness, and Harmony to ya, my brother.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## PJC

mal said:


> Oh fuck off TWOT!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



Aww, ain't that cute?  MicroMal's getting mad and gonna throw a hissy fit.

don't take much to piss off dimwitted scabs like you, does it, buddy?


----------



## mal

peáce...


----------



## mal

mal said:


> *Homosexuality: The Mental Illness That Went Away*An alternative perspective on mental disorders | PHILIP HICKEY, PH.D.
> 
> _According to the American Psychiatric Association, until 1974 homosexuality was a mental illness.  Freud had alluded to homosexuality numerous times in his writings, and had concluded that paranoia and homosexuality were inseparable.  Other psychiatrists wrote copiously on the subject, and homosexuality was treated on a wide basis.  There was little or no suggestion within the psychiatric community that homosexuality might be conceptualized as anything other than a mental illness that needed to be treated.  And, of course, homosexuality was listed as a mental illness in DSM-II.
> 
> Then in 1970 gay activists protested against the APA convention in San Francisco.  These scenes were repeated in 1971, and as people came out of the closet and felt empowered politically and socially, the APA directorate became increasingly uncomfortable with their stance.  In 1973 the APAs nomenclature task force recommended that homosexuality be declared normal.  The trustees were not prepared to go that far, but they did vote to remove homosexuality from the list of mental illnesses by a vote of 13 to 0, with 2 abstentions.  This decision was confirmed by a vote of the APA membership, and homosexuality was no longer listed in the seventh edition of DSM-II, which was issued in 1974.
> 
> Whats noteworthy about this is that the removal of homosexuality from the list of mental illnesses was not triggered by some scientific breakthrough.  There was no new fact or set of facts that stimulated this major change.  Rather, it was the simple reality that gay people started to kick up a fuss.  They gained a voice and began to make themselves heard.  And the APA reacted with truly astonishing speed.  And with good reason.  They realized intuitively that a protracted battle would have drawn increasing attention to the spurious nature of their entire taxonomy.  So they quickly cut loose the gay community and forestalled any radical scrutiny of the DSM system generally.
> 
> Also noteworthy is the fact that the vote of the membership was by no means unanimous.  Only about 55% of the members who voted favored the change.
> 
> Of course, the APA put the best spin they could on these events.  The fact is that they altered their taxonomy because of intense pressure from the gay community, but they claimed that the change was prompted by research findings.
> 
> So all the people who had this terrible illness were cured overnight  by a vote! _
> Read MOAR!:
> 
> Mental Health Diagnoses Decided by Vote, Not Discovery
> 
> And if you don't Believe this Doctor's Claims about the Protests, would you Believe Gays themselves?...
> 
> _"The May 1971 Scene:  A Bad Time for a Conference in Washington DC
> The American Psychiatric Association (APA) held its annual convention in Washington DC during the first week of May 1971, amidst the turmoil and congestion of the MayDay antiwar demonstrations and at a time when the Gay MayDay contingent in those demonstrations had drawn large numbers of gay men and lesbians to the city.  The convention was held at the Shoreham Hotel which backed up on Rock Creek Park.  The scene in the city was chaotic: protestors, estimated at more than 10,000, (the remnants of an initial contingent of nearly 50,000) had spent the mornings of Monday May 3rd and Tuesday May 4th disrupting traffic, blocking roads and bridges, and trying to bring the normal business of government to a halt in protest against the Vietnam War.  An even larger federal force, some 13,000, of soldiers (Marines and US Army), National Guardsmen, and police fought off the protestors.  More than 10,000 were arrested.  Tear gas and smoke were in the air in downtown Washington DC. The streets around the APA convention were patrolled
> 
> Following disruption by gay activists at the 1970 convention in San Francisco, the APA offered a conference panel discussion to be organized by Dr. Kameny, who invited Barbara Gittings, Jack Baker and others to participate in a discussion entitled "Lifestyles of Nonpatient Homosexuals", which ensured the panelists admittance to all of the convention's activities including the annual Convocation of Fellows."_
> 
> 1971: Zapping the APA Convention
> 
> 
> The best part about this History is that at this time Gay Organizations were Directly in Line with and Marching with NAMBLA... Fact not Fiction.
> 
> It wasn't until 1994 that the Gay Community was finally "outed" regarding their Ties to NAMBLA when the ILGA was removed from the World Conference on Population and Disease for it.
> 
> Since that year, they have been Smart enough to Avoid their old Friends...
> 
> But not always:
> 
> _*University of Minnesota Press book challenges anxiety about pedophilia *
> 
> Mark O'Keefe Newhouse News Service
> Published Mar 26, 2002
> 
> Source: StarTribune.com: News, weather, sports from Minneapolis, St. Paul and Minnesota (Link has since been Purged by the Star... Of course... But I have the entire thing here)
> 
> Sex between adults and children has been a societal taboo so strong that it's considered one of our few unquestioned moral principles. But arguments have emerged in academic journals, books and online that at least some such sex should be acceptable, especially when children consent to it...
> 
> With more research, some scholars say, it may be only a matter of time before modern society accepts adult-child sex, just as it has learned to accept premarital sex and homosexual sex.
> 
> "Children are the last bastion of the old sexual morality," wrote one of the trailblazers for this view, Harris Mirkin, an associate professor of political science at the University of Missouri-Kansas City...
> 
> Mirkin, whose academic specialty is the politics of sex, wrote in a 1999 article *published in The Journal of Homosexuality* that society perceives youths as seduced, abused victims and not "partners or initiators or willing participants" in sex with adults, "even if they are hustlers."
> 
> In an interview, Mirkin said the outrage surrounding the Roman Catholic Church's pedophilia scandal illustrates how the public views acts of intergenerational contact as "one big blur" of child abuse when it's likely "very, very mild stuff."
> 
> "We say if someone touches or molests or diddles or whatever a kid it will ruin the rest of their life. I don't believe it. I think kids are more likely to laugh at it more than anything else -- unless the whole culture says this is the most horrible thing that can happen to you."
> 
> Mirkin is not alone in questioning whether children are harmed by sexual contact with adults. The March 2002 American Psychologist devotes its entire issue to the ongoing fallout of a journal article that did just that.
> 
> The piece, in the July 1998 issue of Psychological Bulletin, was written by Bruce Rind, then an assistant professor of psychology at Temple University; Robert Bauserman, a lecturer then with the department of psychology at the University of Michigan; and Philip Tromovitch, then pursuing a doctorate at the University of Pennsylvania.
> 
> The trio reviewed 59 studies of college students who, as children, had sexual interaction with significantly older people or were coerced into sexual activity with someone of their own age. They concluded that negative effects "were neither pervasive nor typically intense, and that men reacted much less negatively than women." It recommended that a child's "willing encounter with positive reactions" be called "adult-child sex" instead of "abuse."
> 
> A soon-to-be-released book, "Harmful to Minors: The Perils of Protecting Children From Sex," is being advertised by its publisher, University of Minnesota Press, as challenging widespread anxieties about pedophilia.
> 
> In an interview, the book's author, journalist Judith Levine, praised the Rind study as evidence that "doesn't line up with the ideology that it's always harmful for kids to have sexual relationships with adults."
> 
> She said the pedophilia among Roman Catholic priests is complicated to analyze, because it's almost always secret, considered forbidden and involves an authority figure.
> 
> She added, however, that, "yes, conceivably, absolutely" a boy's sexual experience with a priest could be positive."..._
> 
> You can read MOAR at the link under the headline.
> 
> Of course I will be Attacked for Observing what is... But what I have Posted is 100% True.
> 
> And if you Doubt for a Minute that the Pedo's are the Gays of the 50's and 60's right now to the Gay Community, then you are kidding yourselves.
> 
> The ONLY Reason most of them Distances themselves from NAMBLA and the others is because they got Caught and it Harmed their own Agenda.
> 
> History is what it is... If you want to be Angry about History then so be it.
> 
> I'm just an Observer.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...





peace...


----------



## PJC

mal said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> peace...*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Boringly half-witted Argument by Repetition/Argument ad nauseum
> 
> This is where, even though an argument has been shot down in flames oft times in the past, if the poster (that would be our slow-brained pal MicroMal) says something often enough, some people will hopefully begin to believe it.  doesn't take much intelligence to copy and paste one's same argument over and over again.
> 
> Reminds me of a little kid who, while playing cowboys and indians or cops and robbers, keeps getting shot but always says:
> 
> "missed me, missed me............you haven't shot me yet,  you still haven't shot me yet.... i was wearing my invisible bullet proof veeest!.....ninny ninny boo boo...you missed meeee...."
> 
> micromal, you're mentally like ....8 years old, aincha?
> 
> *
Click to expand...


----------



## PJC

mal said:


> peáce...




See what happens when you throw yer lil tantrums, micromal; you end up losin' yer head.

yuk yuk yuk


----------



## Ravi

PJC said:


> And youre in first place (for being the most obsessively creepy)..Again.
> 
> 
> And wretchedly pathetic MicroMal
> 
> 
> We should be concerned about you; youre probably one of them there fellas who sits at his computer in his week-old piss and shit stained boxers, big ass flabby belly hanging out.sweating and pounding impotently away at his keyboard to release some of the bitter hatred thats been welling up inside of him from all those years of neglect and rejection from others.
> 
> Yuk yuk yuk .just kiddin bruh.
> 
> 
> and yet one moreyoooouuuurrrrs truly.
> 
> 
> Heeeeey, Micro-Penis-Mal.  how ya doing, buddy?
> 
> You invoke my name, and I'll appear
> 
> juuuust for you (well.....some of the time   ).
> 
> After reading this thread of yours, it's rather obvious the one whos obsessing about all this stuff (gays, pedophilia, and other posters) is you and you alone my immorally decrepit lil twerp buddy.
> 
> 28 posts???  More than *twice* as much as the next poster?
> 
> Golly!
> 
> What lured Bodecea to read the thread is logically the title itself.  That is unless youre claiming that Bodecea is psychic?
> 
> You aint all that much on common sense there, are you, Micro-Mal?
> 
> And to bluntly put it out there on the table for all to see (seeyuns how everyones been hinting around it), you seem to be skirting daaaangerously close to violating the TOS by accusing someone of pedophilia.  And yet you whined and sobbed like a little girl when someone dared even use the milkman joke on you.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> More evidence which shows you like to dish it out, but you clearly cant take it.  It also plainly shows youre just a spineless, gutless wannabe-bully.
> 
> But hey
> 
> .No offense or nuthin bruh.
> 
> Oh yeah, your main topic on this thread was slapped down and thrashed already.   Seeyuns how you cant rebut the thrashing, now you revert to your usual 8 year old schoolboy tactics.  Ingenious, I tell ya.  (chuckle ho ho)
> 
> Care to actually get back to the topic??  Or ya continue to do your standard pusillanimous evade, deflect, and avoid routine?
> 
> Just wonderin'.
> 
> Peace, Love, Happiness, and Harmony to ya, my brother.



Spot on. Did he really freak over a milkman joke?


----------



## gallantwarrior

007 said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Determining what is mentally ill has ALWAYS had something to do with the moral values of the culture.
> 
> There was a time, not so long ago, for example, when unmitigated GREED was considered a mental illness.
> 
> Today, the greedy are lauded as job creators (by some of us) even if they never ever create even one job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're confused... today the lazy bastards that want everything handed to them for free by those who work for it are the GREEDY ones... you know... LIBERALS/PROGRESSIVES/DEMOCRATS.
Click to expand...


Whoo, boy...ain't that the truth'


----------



## PJC

Ravi said:


> PJC said:
> 
> 
> 
> And youre in first place (for being the most obsessively creepy)..Again.
> 
> 
> And wretchedly pathetic MicroMal
> 
> 
> We should be concerned about you; youre probably one of them there fellas who sits at his computer in his week-old piss and shit stained boxers, big ass flabby belly hanging out.sweating and pounding impotently away at his keyboard to release some of the bitter hatred thats been welling up inside of him from all those years of neglect and rejection from others.
> 
> Yuk yuk yuk .just kiddin bruh.
> 
> 
> and yet one moreyoooouuuurrrrs truly.
> 
> 
> Heeeeey, Micro-Penis-Mal.  how ya doing, buddy?
> 
> You invoke my name, and I'll appear
> 
> juuuust for you (well.....some of the time   ).
> 
> After reading this thread of yours, it's rather obvious the one whos obsessing about all this stuff (gays, pedophilia, and other posters) is you and you alone my immorally decrepit lil twerp buddy.
> 
> 28 posts???  More than *twice* as much as the next poster?
> 
> Golly!
> 
> What lured Bodecea to read the thread is logically the title itself.  That is unless youre claiming that Bodecea is psychic?
> 
> You aint all that much on common sense there, are you, Micro-Mal?
> 
> And to bluntly put it out there on the table for all to see (seeyuns how everyones been hinting around it), you seem to be skirting daaaangerously close to violating the TOS by accusing someone of pedophilia.  And yet you whined and sobbed like a little girl when someone dared even use the milkman joke on you.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> More evidence which shows you like to dish it out, but you clearly cant take it.  It also plainly shows youre just a spineless, gutless wannabe-bully.
> 
> But hey
> 
> .No offense or nuthin bruh.
> 
> Oh yeah, your main topic on this thread was slapped down and thrashed already.   Seeyuns how you cant rebut the thrashing, now you revert to your usual 8 year old schoolboy tactics.  Ingenious, I tell ya.  (chuckle ho ho)
> 
> Care to actually get back to the topic??  Or ya continue to do your standard pusillanimous evade, deflect, and avoid routine?
> 
> Just wonderin'.
> 
> Peace, Love, Happiness, and Harmony to ya, my brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spot on. Did he really freak over a milkman joke?
Click to expand...



Big time.  He sniveled and sniffled like a beeyatch, deceitfully portraying it as somehow an "attack on his family".  What a wuss.

I've heard that joke hundreds upon hundreds of times throughout 21 years in the military; not once did i ever hear anyone cry that it was an attack on their family....ever.

Deceitful micromal's a whinin' lil weasel.


----------



## PJC

gallantwarrior said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Determining what is mentally ill has ALWAYS had something to do with the moral values of the culture.
> 
> There was a time, not so long ago, for example, when unmitigated GREED was considered a mental illness.
> 
> Today, the greedy are lauded as job creators (by some of us) even if they never ever create even one job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're confused... today the lazy bastards that want everything handed to them for free by those who work for it are the GREEDY ones... you know... LIBERALS/PROGRESSIVES/DEMOCRATS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoo, boy...ain't that the truth'
Click to expand...


No, it's not actually, glad you asked.
i'm a liberal/progressive/democrat and i've worked since i was 12 years old.  I've never been on welfare, never on unemployment, never accepted a handout, did 21 years in the military, have a very high paying job right now. I've worked for everything i have. i 'm not lazy, and i'm not greedy.

Thus i'm one of many who're living proof that your assertion is false.

Furthermore, there seems to be an awful lot of republicans/conservative in the south; and yet in the south, there is a whole heckuva lot of handouts going on down there.  Welfare, food stamps, unemployment, 

Quiiiiiite a lot of that goin' on down south.  hmmm, curious, no?

Seems the ones who're confused are ya'll two.


----------



## bodecea

Amelia said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bodecea Lost our Last bet... Why should I make another with her?... She's not even Honest enough to Admit that she Lost.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope....you lost...when you bumped your "Nohe" thread.  You think the mods and others don't know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You lost when you had Mal in your sig for the duration of the bet.  That put you mentioning Mal in every post.
Click to expand...


El Magnifico was on my sig for a long time (December)   I did not add his name during the bet.   You know that.   But I guess you are trying to take over the Bootlicker job ....or no....wait.  El Magnifico has two boots.   There's room for one more.   That's it.


----------



## bodecea

mal said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bodecea Lost our Last bet... Why should I make another with her?... She's not even Honest enough to Admit that she Lost.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope....you lost...when you bumped your "Nohe" thread.  You think the mods and others don't know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Mods know I dry humped a Latina?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


And more.


----------



## bodecea

PJC said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PJC said:
> 
> 
> 
> And youre in first place (for being the most obsessively creepy)..Again.
> 
> 
> And wretchedly pathetic MicroMal
> 
> 
> We should be concerned about you; youre probably one of them there fellas who sits at his computer in his week-old piss and shit stained boxers, big ass flabby belly hanging out.sweating and pounding impotently away at his keyboard to release some of the bitter hatred thats been welling up inside of him from all those years of neglect and rejection from others.
> 
> Yuk yuk yuk .just kiddin bruh.
> 
> 
> and yet one moreyoooouuuurrrrs truly.
> 
> 
> Heeeeey, Micro-Penis-Mal.  how ya doing, buddy?
> 
> You invoke my name, and I'll appear
> 
> juuuust for you (well.....some of the time   ).
> 
> After reading this thread of yours, it's rather obvious the one whos obsessing about all this stuff (gays, pedophilia, and other posters) is you and you alone my immorally decrepit lil twerp buddy.
> 
> 28 posts???  More than *twice* as much as the next poster?
> 
> Golly!
> 
> What lured Bodecea to read the thread is logically the title itself.  That is unless youre claiming that Bodecea is psychic?
> 
> You aint all that much on common sense there, are you, Micro-Mal?
> 
> And to bluntly put it out there on the table for all to see (seeyuns how everyones been hinting around it), you seem to be skirting daaaangerously close to violating the TOS by accusing someone of pedophilia.  And yet you whined and sobbed like a little girl when someone dared even use the milkman joke on you.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> More evidence which shows you like to dish it out, but you clearly cant take it.  It also plainly shows youre just a spineless, gutless wannabe-bully.
> 
> But hey
> 
> .No offense or nuthin bruh.
> 
> Oh yeah, your main topic on this thread was slapped down and thrashed already.   Seeyuns how you cant rebut the thrashing, now you revert to your usual 8 year old schoolboy tactics.  Ingenious, I tell ya.  (chuckle ho ho)
> 
> Care to actually get back to the topic??  Or ya continue to do your standard pusillanimous evade, deflect, and avoid routine?
> 
> Just wonderin'.
> 
> Peace, Love, Happiness, and Harmony to ya, my brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spot on. Did he really freak over a milkman joke?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Big time.  He sniveled and sniffled like a beeyatch, deceitfully portraying it as somehow an "attack on his family".  What a wuss.
> 
> I've heard that joke hundreds upon hundreds of times *throughout 21 years in the military;* not once did i ever hear anyone cry that it was an attack on their family....ever.
> 
> Deceitful micromal's a whinin' lil weasel.
Click to expand...



Well, you wouldn't have run into El Magnifico in the military....so that may be reason why.


----------



## Amelia

bodecea said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope....you lost...when you bumped your "Nohe" thread.  You think the mods and others don't know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lost when you had Mal in your sig for the duration of the bet.  That put you mentioning Mal in every post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> El Magnifico was on my sig for a long time (December)   I did not add his name during the bet.   You know that.   But I guess you are trying to take over the Bootlicker job ....or no....wait.  El Magnifico has two boots.   There's room for one more.   That's it.
Click to expand...



Perhaps your weasely excuse might be relevant if you had not updated that sig during your bet.  

You are easily among the top ten most dishonest people I've ever encountered.  I would have a hard time deciding whether you were number 1, 2 or 3.  You can take heart that there might be one or two more dishonest people than you roaming the earth.  Maybe.

And I sure do hope Mal doesn't take that bet because you showed in this thread that I'm likely to be your fallback to troll if you can't troll him or NLT anymore.  

Slither back under your rock.


----------



## mal

bodecea said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bodecea Lost our Last bet... Why should I make another with her?... She's not even Honest enough to Admit that she Lost.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope....you lost...when you bumped your "Nohe" thread.  You think the mods and others don't know?
Click to expand...




Nohe La Dueña is STOOPID Hot...

^That Thread?... 

You might be the Dumbest Motherfucker on the Internets... 



peace...


----------



## mal

Amelia said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lost when you had Mal in your sig for the duration of the bet.  That put you mentioning Mal in every post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El Magnifico was on my sig for a long time (December)   I did not add his name during the bet.   You know that.   But I guess you are trying to take over the Bootlicker job ....or no....wait.  El Magnifico has two boots.   There's room for one more.   That's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps your weasely excuse might be relevant if you had not updated that sig during your bet.
> 
> You are easily among the top ten most dishonest people I've ever encountered.  I would have a hard time deciding whether you were number 1, 2 or 3.  You can take heart that there might be one or two more dishonest people than you roaming the earth.  Maybe.
> 
> And I sure do hope Mal doesn't take that bet because you showed in this thread that I'm likely to be your fallback to troll if you can't troll him or NLT anymore.
> 
> Slither back under your rock.
Click to expand...


She Lost that Bet... She's PuckeredPete, and she's so Dishonest she has to create a bet out of thin air that is NOTHING like the Challenge NLT Suggested and then stand by her Idiotically Dishonest Claim that it is.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/7156570-post10.html

I am just Shocked that Ravir has hitched her wagon to that Dumptruck.



peace...


----------



## mal

bodecea said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope....you lost...when you bumped your "Nohe" thread.  You think the mods and others don't know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mods know I dry humped a Latina?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And more.
Click to expand...


Good Lord you are Stupid... 



peace...


----------



## Amelia

mal said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> El Magnifico was on my sig for a long time (December)   I did not add his name during the bet.   You know that.   But I guess you are trying to take over the Bootlicker job ....or no....wait.  El Magnifico has two boots.   There's room for one more.   That's it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps your weasely excuse might be relevant if you had not updated that sig during your bet.
> 
> You are easily among the top ten most dishonest people I've ever encountered.  I would have a hard time deciding whether you were number 1, 2 or 3.  You can take heart that there might be one or two more dishonest people than you roaming the earth.  Maybe.
> 
> And I sure do hope Mal doesn't take that bet because you showed in this thread that I'm likely to be your fallback to troll if you can't troll him or NLT anymore.
> 
> Slither back under your rock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She Lost that Bet... She's PuckeredPete, and she's so Dishonest she has to create a bet out of thin air that is NOTHING like the Challenge NLT Suggested and then stand by her Idiotically Dishonest Claim that it is.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/7156570-post10.html
> 
> I am just Shocked that Ravir has hitched her wagon to that Dumptruck.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...



You must bug Ravi really badly for her to throw her lot in with Pete.


----------



## mal

Amelia said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps your weasely excuse might be relevant if you had not updated that sig during your bet.
> 
> You are easily among the top ten most dishonest people I've ever encountered.  I would have a hard time deciding whether you were number 1, 2 or 3.  You can take heart that there might be one or two more dishonest people than you roaming the earth.  Maybe.
> 
> And I sure do hope Mal doesn't take that bet because you showed in this thread that I'm likely to be your fallback to troll if you can't troll him or NLT anymore.
> 
> Slither back under your rock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She Lost that Bet... She's PuckeredPete, and she's so Dishonest she has to create a bet out of thin air that is NOTHING like the Challenge NLT Suggested and then stand by her Idiotically Dishonest Claim that it is.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/7156570-post10.html
> 
> I am just Shocked that Ravir has hitched her wagon to that Dumptruck.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You must bug Ravi really badly for her to throw her lot in with Pete.
Click to expand...


Ravir Hates me because her Posse's gone... She and that Pack of Fags tried their Damndest to run me out of her for 2 solid years...

One by one... They all fell off... Gunny... Dis... CW... EZ... del... even Cali... That one never made any sense... And of course now she's lost A15...

Now she's basically here by herself.

Poor thing. 



peace...


----------



## mal

mal said:


> *Homosexuality: The Mental Illness That Went Away*An alternative perspective on mental disorders | PHILIP HICKEY, PH.D.
> 
> _According to the American Psychiatric Association, until 1974 homosexuality was a mental illness.  Freud had alluded to homosexuality numerous times in his writings, and had concluded that paranoia and homosexuality were inseparable.  Other psychiatrists wrote copiously on the subject, and homosexuality was treated on a wide basis.  There was little or no suggestion within the psychiatric community that homosexuality might be conceptualized as anything other than a mental illness that needed to be treated.  And, of course, homosexuality was listed as a mental illness in DSM-II.
> 
> Then in 1970 gay activists protested against the APA convention in San Francisco.  These scenes were repeated in 1971, and as people came out of the closet and felt empowered politically and socially, the APA directorate became increasingly uncomfortable with their stance.  In 1973 the APAs nomenclature task force recommended that homosexuality be declared normal.  The trustees were not prepared to go that far, but they did vote to remove homosexuality from the list of mental illnesses by a vote of 13 to 0, with 2 abstentions.  This decision was confirmed by a vote of the APA membership, and homosexuality was no longer listed in the seventh edition of DSM-II, which was issued in 1974.
> 
> Whats noteworthy about this is that the removal of homosexuality from the list of mental illnesses was not triggered by some scientific breakthrough.  There was no new fact or set of facts that stimulated this major change.  Rather, it was the simple reality that gay people started to kick up a fuss.  They gained a voice and began to make themselves heard.  And the APA reacted with truly astonishing speed.  And with good reason.  They realized intuitively that a protracted battle would have drawn increasing attention to the spurious nature of their entire taxonomy.  So they quickly cut loose the gay community and forestalled any radical scrutiny of the DSM system generally.
> 
> Also noteworthy is the fact that the vote of the membership was by no means unanimous.  Only about 55% of the members who voted favored the change.
> 
> Of course, the APA put the best spin they could on these events.  The fact is that they altered their taxonomy because of intense pressure from the gay community, but they claimed that the change was prompted by research findings.
> 
> So all the people who had this terrible illness were cured overnight  by a vote! _
> Read MOAR!:
> 
> Mental Health Diagnoses Decided by Vote, Not Discovery
> 
> And if you don't Believe this Doctor's Claims about the Protests, would you Believe Gays themselves?...
> 
> _"The May 1971 Scene:  A Bad Time for a Conference in Washington DC
> The American Psychiatric Association (APA) held its annual convention in Washington DC during the first week of May 1971, amidst the turmoil and congestion of the MayDay antiwar demonstrations and at a time when the Gay MayDay contingent in those demonstrations had drawn large numbers of gay men and lesbians to the city.  The convention was held at the Shoreham Hotel which backed up on Rock Creek Park.  The scene in the city was chaotic: protestors, estimated at more than 10,000, (the remnants of an initial contingent of nearly 50,000) had spent the mornings of Monday May 3rd and Tuesday May 4th disrupting traffic, blocking roads and bridges, and trying to bring the normal business of government to a halt in protest against the Vietnam War.  An even larger federal force, some 13,000, of soldiers (Marines and US Army), National Guardsmen, and police fought off the protestors.  More than 10,000 were arrested.  Tear gas and smoke were in the air in downtown Washington DC. The streets around the APA convention were patrolled
> 
> Following disruption by gay activists at the 1970 convention in San Francisco, the APA offered a conference panel discussion to be organized by Dr. Kameny, who invited Barbara Gittings, Jack Baker and others to participate in a discussion entitled "Lifestyles of Nonpatient Homosexuals", which ensured the panelists admittance to all of the convention's activities including the annual Convocation of Fellows."_
> 
> 1971: Zapping the APA Convention
> 
> 
> The best part about this History is that at this time Gay Organizations were Directly in Line with and Marching with NAMBLA... Fact not Fiction.
> 
> It wasn't until 1994 that the Gay Community was finally "outed" regarding their Ties to NAMBLA when the ILGA was removed from the World Conference on Population and Disease for it.
> 
> Since that year, they have been Smart enough to Avoid their old Friends...
> 
> But not always:
> 
> _*University of Minnesota Press book challenges anxiety about pedophilia *
> 
> Mark O'Keefe Newhouse News Service
> Published Mar 26, 2002
> 
> Source: StarTribune.com: News, weather, sports from Minneapolis, St. Paul and Minnesota (Link has since been Purged by the Star... Of course... But I have the entire thing here)
> 
> Sex between adults and children has been a societal taboo so strong that it's considered one of our few unquestioned moral principles. But arguments have emerged in academic journals, books and online that at least some such sex should be acceptable, especially when children consent to it...
> 
> With more research, some scholars say, it may be only a matter of time before modern society accepts adult-child sex, just as it has learned to accept premarital sex and homosexual sex.
> 
> "Children are the last bastion of the old sexual morality," wrote one of the trailblazers for this view, Harris Mirkin, an associate professor of political science at the University of Missouri-Kansas City...
> 
> Mirkin, whose academic specialty is the politics of sex, wrote in a 1999 article *published in The Journal of Homosexuality* that society perceives youths as seduced, abused victims and not "partners or initiators or willing participants" in sex with adults, "even if they are hustlers."
> 
> In an interview, Mirkin said the outrage surrounding the Roman Catholic Church's pedophilia scandal illustrates how the public views acts of intergenerational contact as "one big blur" of child abuse when it's likely "very, very mild stuff."
> 
> "We say if someone touches or molests or diddles or whatever a kid it will ruin the rest of their life. I don't believe it. I think kids are more likely to laugh at it more than anything else -- unless the whole culture says this is the most horrible thing that can happen to you."
> 
> Mirkin is not alone in questioning whether children are harmed by sexual contact with adults. The March 2002 American Psychologist devotes its entire issue to the ongoing fallout of a journal article that did just that.
> 
> The piece, in the July 1998 issue of Psychological Bulletin, was written by Bruce Rind, then an assistant professor of psychology at Temple University; Robert Bauserman, a lecturer then with the department of psychology at the University of Michigan; and Philip Tromovitch, then pursuing a doctorate at the University of Pennsylvania.
> 
> The trio reviewed 59 studies of college students who, as children, had sexual interaction with significantly older people or were coerced into sexual activity with someone of their own age. They concluded that negative effects "were neither pervasive nor typically intense, and that men reacted much less negatively than women." It recommended that a child's "willing encounter with positive reactions" be called "adult-child sex" instead of "abuse."
> 
> A soon-to-be-released book, "Harmful to Minors: The Perils of Protecting Children From Sex," is being advertised by its publisher, University of Minnesota Press, as challenging widespread anxieties about pedophilia.
> 
> In an interview, the book's author, journalist Judith Levine, praised the Rind study as evidence that "doesn't line up with the ideology that it's always harmful for kids to have sexual relationships with adults."
> 
> She said the pedophilia among Roman Catholic priests is complicated to analyze, because it's almost always secret, considered forbidden and involves an authority figure.
> 
> She added, however, that, "yes, conceivably, absolutely" a boy's sexual experience with a priest could be positive."..._
> 
> You can read MOAR at the link under the headline.
> 
> Of course I will be Attacked for Observing what is... But what I have Posted is 100% True.
> 
> And if you Doubt for a Minute that the Pedo's are the Gays of the 50's and 60's right now to the Gay Community, then you are kidding yourselves.
> 
> The ONLY Reason most of them Distances themselves from NAMBLA and the others is because they got Caught and it Harmed their own Agenda.
> 
> History is what it is... If you want to be Angry about History then so be it.
> 
> I'm just an Observer.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



^That right there... Truth.

And not one of these Deviant Trolls has Countered one single thing that's in it.



peace...


----------



## Ravi

mal said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> She Lost that Bet... She's PuckeredPete, and she's so Dishonest she has to create a bet out of thin air that is NOTHING like the Challenge NLT Suggested and then stand by her Idiotically Dishonest Claim that it is.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/7156570-post10.html
> 
> I am just Shocked that Ravir has hitched her wagon to that Dumptruck.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must bug Ravi really badly for her to throw her lot in with Pete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ravir Hates me because her Posse's gone... She and that Pack of Fags tried their Damndest to run me out of her for 2 solid years...
> 
> One by one... They all fell off... Gunny... Dis... CW... EZ... del... even Cali... That one never made any sense... And of course now she's lost A15...
> 
> Now she's basically here by herself.
> 
> Poor thing.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...

 I think you're a POS and I would have happily paid for Art's ticket to visit you.


----------



## Shogun

mal said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> She Lost that Bet... She's PuckeredPete, and she's so Dishonest she has to create a bet out of thin air that is NOTHING like the Challenge NLT Suggested and then stand by her Idiotically Dishonest Claim that it is.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/7156570-post10.html
> 
> I am just Shocked that Ravir has hitched her wagon to that Dumptruck.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must bug Ravi really badly for her to throw her lot in with Pete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ravir Hates me because her Posse's gone... She and that Pack of Fags tried their Damndest to run me out of her for 2 solid years...
> 
> One by one... They all fell off... Gunny... Dis... CW... EZ... del... even Cali... That one never made any sense... And of course now she's lost A15...
> 
> Now she's basically here by herself.
> 
> Poor thing.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...



Was it you or Liability that was ready to walk out the door right after the last election?


----------



## bodecea

mal said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Mods know I dry humped a Latina?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good Lord you are Stupid...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Nope...and the mods know exactly what that thread is about.   Maybe they are waiting to see just how stupidly far you'd go with it.   I guessing you'll go too far soon.......


----------



## bodecea

mal said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> She Lost that Bet... She's PuckeredPete, and she's so Dishonest she has to create a bet out of thin air that is NOTHING like the Challenge NLT Suggested and then stand by her Idiotically Dishonest Claim that it is.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/7156570-post10.html
> 
> I am just Shocked that Ravir has hitched her wagon to that Dumptruck.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must bug Ravi really badly for her to throw her lot in with Pete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ravir Hates me because her Posse's gone... She and that Pack of Fags tried their Damndest to run me out of her for 2 solid years...
> 
> One by one... They all fell off... Gunny... Dis... CW... EZ... del... even Cali... That one never made any sense... And of course now she's lost A15...
> 
> Now she's basically here by herself.
> 
> Poor thing.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


This is one of the Biggest cases of Projection I've ever seen....ever.


----------



## PJC

bodecea said:


> PJC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spot on. Did he really freak over a milkman joke?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big time.  He sniveled and sniffled like a beeyatch, deceitfully portraying it as somehow an "attack on his family".  What a wuss.
> 
> I've heard that joke hundreds upon hundreds of times *throughout 21 years in the military;* not once did i ever hear anyone cry that it was an attack on their family....ever.
> 
> Deceitful micromal's a whinin' lil weasel.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you wouldn't have run into El Magnifico in the military....so that may be reason why.
Click to expand...


Yep, that explains a lot actually.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> The History behind Normalizing Homosexuality...



Thats going to be a short lesson, as homosexuality has always been normal. 

That persons of ignorance and hate perceived homosexuality as abnormal is irrelevant.


----------



## Amelia

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The History behind Normalizing Homosexuality...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats going to be a short lesson, as homosexuality has always been normal.
> 
> That persons of ignorance and hate perceived homosexuality as abnormal is irrelevant.
Click to expand...




It has not always been normal.

It is a standard deviation.


----------



## HUGGY

mal said:


> *Homosexuality: The Mental Illness That Went Away*An alternative perspective on mental disorders | PHILIP HICKEY, PH.D.
> 
> _According to the American Psychiatric Association, until 1974 homosexuality was a mental illness.  Freud had alluded to homosexuality numerous times in his writings, and had concluded that paranoia and homosexuality were inseparable.  Other psychiatrists wrote copiously on the subject, and homosexuality was &#8220;treated&#8221; on a wide basis.  There was little or no suggestion within the psychiatric community that homosexuality might be conceptualized as anything other than a mental illness that needed to be treated.  And, of course, homosexuality was listed as a mental illness in DSM-II.
> 
> Then in 1970 gay activists protested against the APA convention in San Francisco.  These scenes were repeated in 1971, and as people came out of the &#8220;closet&#8221; and felt empowered politically and socially, the APA directorate became increasingly uncomfortable with their stance.  In 1973 the APA&#8217;s nomenclature task force recommended that homosexuality be declared normal.  The trustees were not prepared to go that far, but they did vote to remove homosexuality from the list of mental illnesses by a vote of 13 to 0, with 2 abstentions.  This decision was confirmed by a vote of the APA membership, and homosexuality was no longer listed in the seventh edition of DSM-II, which was issued in 1974.
> 
> What&#8217;s noteworthy about this is that the removal of homosexuality from the list of mental illnesses was not triggered by some scientific breakthrough.  There was no new fact or set of facts that stimulated this major change.  Rather, it was the simple reality that gay people started to kick up a fuss.  They gained a voice and began to make themselves heard.  And the APA reacted with truly astonishing speed.  And with good reason.  They realized intuitively that a protracted battle would have drawn increasing attention to the spurious nature of their entire taxonomy.  So they quickly &#8220;cut loose&#8221; the gay community and forestalled any radical scrutiny of the DSM system generally.
> 
> Also noteworthy is the fact that the vote of the membership was by no means unanimous.  Only about 55% of the members who voted favored the change.
> 
> Of course, the APA put the best spin they could on these events.  The fact is that they altered their taxonomy because of intense pressure from the gay community, but they claimed that the change was prompted by research findings.
> 
> So all the people who had this terrible &#8220;illness&#8221; were &#8220;cured&#8221; overnight &#8211; by a vote! _
> Read MOAR!:
> 
> Mental Health Diagnoses Decided by Vote, Not Discovery
> 
> And if you don't Believe this Doctor's Claims about the Protests, would you Believe Gays themselves?...
> 
> _"The May 1971 Scene:  A Bad Time for a Conference in Washington DC
> The American Psychiatric Association (APA) held its annual convention in Washington DC during the first week of May 1971, amidst the turmoil and congestion of the MayDay antiwar demonstrations and at a time when the Gay MayDay contingent in those demonstrations had drawn large numbers of gay men and lesbians to the city.  The convention was held at the Shoreham Hotel which backed up on Rock Creek Park.  The scene in the city was chaotic: protestors, estimated at more than 10,000, (the remnants of an initial contingent of nearly 50,000) had spent the mornings of Monday May 3rd and Tuesday May 4th disrupting traffic, blocking roads and bridges, and trying to bring the normal business of government to a halt in protest against the Vietnam War.  An even larger federal force, some 13,000, of soldiers (Marines and US Army), National Guardsmen, and police fought off the protestors.  More than 10,000 were arrested.  Tear gas and smoke were in the air in downtown Washington DC. The streets around the APA convention were patrolled
> 
> Following disruption by gay activists at the 1970 convention in San Francisco, the APA offered a conference panel discussion to be organized by Dr. Kameny, who invited Barbara Gittings, Jack Baker and others to participate in a discussion entitled "Lifestyles of Nonpatient Homosexuals", which ensured the panelists admittance to all of the convention's activities including the annual Convocation of Fellows."_
> 
> 1971: Zapping the APA Convention
> 
> 
> The best part about this History is that at this time Gay Organizations were Directly in Line with and Marching with NAMBLA... Fact not Fiction.
> 
> It wasn't until 1994 that the Gay Community was finally "outed" regarding their Ties to NAMBLA when the ILGA was removed from the World Conference on Population and Disease for it.
> 
> Since that year, they have been Smart enough to Avoid their old Friends...
> 
> But not always:
> 
> _*University of Minnesota Press book challenges anxiety about pedophilia *
> 
> Mark O'Keefe Newhouse News Service
> Published Mar 26, 2002
> 
> Source: StarTribune.com: News, weather, sports from Minneapolis, St. Paul and Minnesota (Link has since been Purged by the Star... Of course... But I have the entire thing here)
> 
> Sex between adults and children has been a societal taboo so strong that it's considered one of our few unquestioned moral principles. But arguments have emerged in academic journals, books and online that at least some such sex should be acceptable, especially when children consent to it...
> 
> With more research, some scholars say, it may be only a matter of time before modern society accepts adult-child sex, just as it has learned to accept premarital sex and homosexual sex.
> 
> "Children are the last bastion of the old sexual morality," wrote one of the trailblazers for this view, Harris Mirkin, an associate professor of political science at the University of Missouri-Kansas City...
> 
> Mirkin, whose academic specialty is the politics of sex, wrote in a 1999 article *published in The Journal of Homosexuality* that society perceives youths as seduced, abused victims and not "partners or initiators or willing participants" in sex with adults, "even if they are hustlers."
> 
> In an interview, Mirkin said the outrage surrounding the Roman Catholic Church's pedophilia scandal illustrates how the public views acts of intergenerational contact as "one big blur" of child abuse when it's likely "very, very mild stuff."
> 
> "We say if someone touches or molests or diddles or whatever a kid it will ruin the rest of their life. I don't believe it. I think kids are more likely to laugh at it more than anything else -- unless the whole culture says this is the most horrible thing that can happen to you."
> 
> Mirkin is not alone in questioning whether children are harmed by sexual contact with adults. The March 2002 American Psychologist devotes its entire issue to the ongoing fallout of a journal article that did just that.
> 
> The piece, in the July 1998 issue of Psychological Bulletin, was written by Bruce Rind, then an assistant professor of psychology at Temple University; Robert Bauserman, a lecturer then with the department of psychology at the University of Michigan; and Philip Tromovitch, then pursuing a doctorate at the University of Pennsylvania.
> 
> The trio reviewed 59 studies of college students who, as children, had sexual interaction with significantly older people or were coerced into sexual activity with someone of their own age. They concluded that negative effects "were neither pervasive nor typically intense, and that men reacted much less negatively than women." It recommended that a child's "willing encounter with positive reactions" be called "adult-child sex" instead of "abuse."
> 
> A soon-to-be-released book, "Harmful to Minors: The Perils of Protecting Children From Sex," is being advertised by its publisher, University of Minnesota Press, as challenging widespread anxieties about pedophilia.
> 
> In an interview, the book's author, journalist Judith Levine, praised the Rind study as evidence that "doesn't line up with the ideology that it's always harmful for kids to have sexual relationships with adults."
> 
> She said the pedophilia among Roman Catholic priests is complicated to analyze, because it's almost always secret, considered forbidden and involves an authority figure.
> 
> She added, however, that, "yes, conceivably, absolutely" a boy's sexual experience with a priest could be positive."..._
> 
> You can read MOAR at the link under the headline.
> 
> Of course I will be Attacked for Observing what is... But what I have Posted is 100% True.
> 
> And if you Doubt for a Minute that the Pedo's are the Gays of the 50's and 60's right now to the Gay Community, then you are kidding yourselves.
> 
> The ONLY Reason most of them Distances themselves from NAMBLA and the others is because they got Caught and it Harmed their own Agenda.
> 
> History is what it is... If you want to be Angry about History then so be it.
> 
> I'm just an Observer.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



There is a book called "*The Journal of Homosexuality*"

That's pretty weird. 

Are all the words in it red?

Hey ol Mal-content.. Maybe it's non of my bidness but you seem to obssess a scoch much on the homos.  Doth you protest too much?  I mean isn't it enough that you just choose not to be queer?

Or are you?


----------



## mal

HUGGY said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Homosexuality: The Mental Illness That Went Away*An alternative perspective on mental disorders | PHILIP HICKEY, PH.D.
> 
> _According to the American Psychiatric Association, until 1974 homosexuality was a mental illness.  Freud had alluded to homosexuality numerous times in his writings, and had concluded that paranoia and homosexuality were inseparable.  Other psychiatrists wrote copiously on the subject, and homosexuality was treated on a wide basis.  There was little or no suggestion within the psychiatric community that homosexuality might be conceptualized as anything other than a mental illness that needed to be treated.  And, of course, homosexuality was listed as a mental illness in DSM-II.
> 
> Then in 1970 gay activists protested against the APA convention in San Francisco.  These scenes were repeated in 1971, and as people came out of the closet and felt empowered politically and socially, the APA directorate became increasingly uncomfortable with their stance.  In 1973 the APAs nomenclature task force recommended that homosexuality be declared normal.  The trustees were not prepared to go that far, but they did vote to remove homosexuality from the list of mental illnesses by a vote of 13 to 0, with 2 abstentions.  This decision was confirmed by a vote of the APA membership, and homosexuality was no longer listed in the seventh edition of DSM-II, which was issued in 1974.
> 
> Whats noteworthy about this is that the removal of homosexuality from the list of mental illnesses was not triggered by some scientific breakthrough.  There was no new fact or set of facts that stimulated this major change.  Rather, it was the simple reality that gay people started to kick up a fuss.  They gained a voice and began to make themselves heard.  And the APA reacted with truly astonishing speed.  And with good reason.  They realized intuitively that a protracted battle would have drawn increasing attention to the spurious nature of their entire taxonomy.  So they quickly cut loose the gay community and forestalled any radical scrutiny of the DSM system generally.
> 
> Also noteworthy is the fact that the vote of the membership was by no means unanimous.  Only about 55% of the members who voted favored the change.
> 
> Of course, the APA put the best spin they could on these events.  The fact is that they altered their taxonomy because of intense pressure from the gay community, but they claimed that the change was prompted by research findings.
> 
> So all the people who had this terrible illness were cured overnight  by a vote! _
> Read MOAR!:
> 
> Mental Health Diagnoses Decided by Vote, Not Discovery
> 
> And if you don't Believe this Doctor's Claims about the Protests, would you Believe Gays themselves?...
> 
> _"The May 1971 Scene:  A Bad Time for a Conference in Washington DC
> The American Psychiatric Association (APA) held its annual convention in Washington DC during the first week of May 1971, amidst the turmoil and congestion of the MayDay antiwar demonstrations and at a time when the Gay MayDay contingent in those demonstrations had drawn large numbers of gay men and lesbians to the city.  The convention was held at the Shoreham Hotel which backed up on Rock Creek Park.  The scene in the city was chaotic: protestors, estimated at more than 10,000, (the remnants of an initial contingent of nearly 50,000) had spent the mornings of Monday May 3rd and Tuesday May 4th disrupting traffic, blocking roads and bridges, and trying to bring the normal business of government to a halt in protest against the Vietnam War.  An even larger federal force, some 13,000, of soldiers (Marines and US Army), National Guardsmen, and police fought off the protestors.  More than 10,000 were arrested.  Tear gas and smoke were in the air in downtown Washington DC. The streets around the APA convention were patrolled
> 
> Following disruption by gay activists at the 1970 convention in San Francisco, the APA offered a conference panel discussion to be organized by Dr. Kameny, who invited Barbara Gittings, Jack Baker and others to participate in a discussion entitled "Lifestyles of Nonpatient Homosexuals", which ensured the panelists admittance to all of the convention's activities including the annual Convocation of Fellows."_
> 
> 1971: Zapping the APA Convention
> 
> 
> The best part about this History is that at this time Gay Organizations were Directly in Line with and Marching with NAMBLA... Fact not Fiction.
> 
> It wasn't until 1994 that the Gay Community was finally "outed" regarding their Ties to NAMBLA when the ILGA was removed from the World Conference on Population and Disease for it.
> 
> Since that year, they have been Smart enough to Avoid their old Friends...
> 
> But not always:
> 
> _*University of Minnesota Press book challenges anxiety about pedophilia *
> 
> Mark O'Keefe Newhouse News Service
> Published Mar 26, 2002
> 
> Source: StarTribune.com: News, weather, sports from Minneapolis, St. Paul and Minnesota (Link has since been Purged by the Star... Of course... But I have the entire thing here)
> 
> Sex between adults and children has been a societal taboo so strong that it's considered one of our few unquestioned moral principles. But arguments have emerged in academic journals, books and online that at least some such sex should be acceptable, especially when children consent to it...
> 
> With more research, some scholars say, it may be only a matter of time before modern society accepts adult-child sex, just as it has learned to accept premarital sex and homosexual sex.
> 
> "Children are the last bastion of the old sexual morality," wrote one of the trailblazers for this view, Harris Mirkin, an associate professor of political science at the University of Missouri-Kansas City...
> 
> Mirkin, whose academic specialty is the politics of sex, wrote in a 1999 article *published in The Journal of Homosexuality* that society perceives youths as seduced, abused victims and not "partners or initiators or willing participants" in sex with adults, "even if they are hustlers."
> 
> In an interview, Mirkin said the outrage surrounding the Roman Catholic Church's pedophilia scandal illustrates how the public views acts of intergenerational contact as "one big blur" of child abuse when it's likely "very, very mild stuff."
> 
> "We say if someone touches or molests or diddles or whatever a kid it will ruin the rest of their life. I don't believe it. I think kids are more likely to laugh at it more than anything else -- unless the whole culture says this is the most horrible thing that can happen to you."
> 
> Mirkin is not alone in questioning whether children are harmed by sexual contact with adults. The March 2002 American Psychologist devotes its entire issue to the ongoing fallout of a journal article that did just that.
> 
> The piece, in the July 1998 issue of Psychological Bulletin, was written by Bruce Rind, then an assistant professor of psychology at Temple University; Robert Bauserman, a lecturer then with the department of psychology at the University of Michigan; and Philip Tromovitch, then pursuing a doctorate at the University of Pennsylvania.
> 
> The trio reviewed 59 studies of college students who, as children, had sexual interaction with significantly older people or were coerced into sexual activity with someone of their own age. They concluded that negative effects "were neither pervasive nor typically intense, and that men reacted much less negatively than women." It recommended that a child's "willing encounter with positive reactions" be called "adult-child sex" instead of "abuse."
> 
> A soon-to-be-released book, "Harmful to Minors: The Perils of Protecting Children From Sex," is being advertised by its publisher, University of Minnesota Press, as challenging widespread anxieties about pedophilia.
> 
> In an interview, the book's author, journalist Judith Levine, praised the Rind study as evidence that "doesn't line up with the ideology that it's always harmful for kids to have sexual relationships with adults."
> 
> She said the pedophilia among Roman Catholic priests is complicated to analyze, because it's almost always secret, considered forbidden and involves an authority figure.
> 
> She added, however, that, "yes, conceivably, absolutely" a boy's sexual experience with a priest could be positive."..._
> 
> You can read MOAR at the link under the headline.
> 
> Of course I will be Attacked for Observing what is... But what I have Posted is 100% True.
> 
> And if you Doubt for a Minute that the Pedo's are the Gays of the 50's and 60's right now to the Gay Community, then you are kidding yourselves.
> 
> The ONLY Reason most of them Distances themselves from NAMBLA and the others is because they got Caught and it Harmed their own Agenda.
> 
> History is what it is... If you want to be Angry about History then so be it.
> 
> I'm just an Observer.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a book called "*The Journal of Homosexuality*"
> 
> That's pretty weird.
> 
> Are all the words in it red?
> 
> Hey ol Mal-content.. Maybe it's non of my bidness but you seem to obssess a scoch much on the homos.  Doth you protest too much?  I mean isn't it enough that you just choose not to be queer?
> 
> Or are you?
Click to expand...


FUCK YOU HUGGY!... 

How ya been you old Queen?...



peace...


----------



## Dot Com

ROFL negged & un-friended


----------



## HUGGY

mal said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Homosexuality: The Mental Illness That Went Away*An alternative perspective on mental disorders | PHILIP HICKEY, PH.D.
> 
> _According to the American Psychiatric Association, until 1974 homosexuality was a mental illness.  Freud had alluded to homosexuality numerous times in his writings, and had concluded that paranoia and homosexuality were inseparable.  Other psychiatrists wrote copiously on the subject, and homosexuality was treated on a wide basis.  There was little or no suggestion within the psychiatric community that homosexuality might be conceptualized as anything other than a mental illness that needed to be treated.  And, of course, homosexuality was listed as a mental illness in DSM-II.
> 
> Then in 1970 gay activists protested against the APA convention in San Francisco.  These scenes were repeated in 1971, and as people came out of the closet and felt empowered politically and socially, the APA directorate became increasingly uncomfortable with their stance.  In 1973 the APAs nomenclature task force recommended that homosexuality be declared normal.  The trustees were not prepared to go that far, but they did vote to remove homosexuality from the list of mental illnesses by a vote of 13 to 0, with 2 abstentions.  This decision was confirmed by a vote of the APA membership, and homosexuality was no longer listed in the seventh edition of DSM-II, which was issued in 1974.
> 
> Whats noteworthy about this is that the removal of homosexuality from the list of mental illnesses was not triggered by some scientific breakthrough.  There was no new fact or set of facts that stimulated this major change.  Rather, it was the simple reality that gay people started to kick up a fuss.  They gained a voice and began to make themselves heard.  And the APA reacted with truly astonishing speed.  And with good reason.  They realized intuitively that a protracted battle would have drawn increasing attention to the spurious nature of their entire taxonomy.  So they quickly cut loose the gay community and forestalled any radical scrutiny of the DSM system generally.
> 
> Also noteworthy is the fact that the vote of the membership was by no means unanimous.  Only about 55% of the members who voted favored the change.
> 
> Of course, the APA put the best spin they could on these events.  The fact is that they altered their taxonomy because of intense pressure from the gay community, but they claimed that the change was prompted by research findings.
> 
> So all the people who had this terrible illness were cured overnight  by a vote! _
> Read MOAR!:
> 
> Mental Health Diagnoses Decided by Vote, Not Discovery
> 
> And if you don't Believe this Doctor's Claims about the Protests, would you Believe Gays themselves?...
> 
> _"The May 1971 Scene:  A Bad Time for a Conference in Washington DC
> The American Psychiatric Association (APA) held its annual convention in Washington DC during the first week of May 1971, amidst the turmoil and congestion of the MayDay antiwar demonstrations and at a time when the Gay MayDay contingent in those demonstrations had drawn large numbers of gay men and lesbians to the city.  The convention was held at the Shoreham Hotel which backed up on Rock Creek Park.  The scene in the city was chaotic: protestors, estimated at more than 10,000, (the remnants of an initial contingent of nearly 50,000) had spent the mornings of Monday May 3rd and Tuesday May 4th disrupting traffic, blocking roads and bridges, and trying to bring the normal business of government to a halt in protest against the Vietnam War.  An even larger federal force, some 13,000, of soldiers (Marines and US Army), National Guardsmen, and police fought off the protestors.  More than 10,000 were arrested.  Tear gas and smoke were in the air in downtown Washington DC. The streets around the APA convention were patrolled
> 
> Following disruption by gay activists at the 1970 convention in San Francisco, the APA offered a conference panel discussion to be organized by Dr. Kameny, who invited Barbara Gittings, Jack Baker and others to participate in a discussion entitled "Lifestyles of Nonpatient Homosexuals", which ensured the panelists admittance to all of the convention's activities including the annual Convocation of Fellows."_
> 
> 1971: Zapping the APA Convention
> 
> 
> The best part about this History is that at this time Gay Organizations were Directly in Line with and Marching with NAMBLA... Fact not Fiction.
> 
> It wasn't until 1994 that the Gay Community was finally "outed" regarding their Ties to NAMBLA when the ILGA was removed from the World Conference on Population and Disease for it.
> 
> Since that year, they have been Smart enough to Avoid their old Friends...
> 
> But not always:
> 
> _*University of Minnesota Press book challenges anxiety about pedophilia *
> 
> Mark O'Keefe Newhouse News Service
> Published Mar 26, 2002
> 
> Source: StarTribune.com: News, weather, sports from Minneapolis, St. Paul and Minnesota (Link has since been Purged by the Star... Of course... But I have the entire thing here)
> 
> Sex between adults and children has been a societal taboo so strong that it's considered one of our few unquestioned moral principles. But arguments have emerged in academic journals, books and online that at least some such sex should be acceptable, especially when children consent to it...
> 
> With more research, some scholars say, it may be only a matter of time before modern society accepts adult-child sex, just as it has learned to accept premarital sex and homosexual sex.
> 
> "Children are the last bastion of the old sexual morality," wrote one of the trailblazers for this view, Harris Mirkin, an associate professor of political science at the University of Missouri-Kansas City...
> 
> Mirkin, whose academic specialty is the politics of sex, wrote in a 1999 article *published in The Journal of Homosexuality* that society perceives youths as seduced, abused victims and not "partners or initiators or willing participants" in sex with adults, "even if they are hustlers."
> 
> In an interview, Mirkin said the outrage surrounding the Roman Catholic Church's pedophilia scandal illustrates how the public views acts of intergenerational contact as "one big blur" of child abuse when it's likely "very, very mild stuff."
> 
> "We say if someone touches or molests or diddles or whatever a kid it will ruin the rest of their life. I don't believe it. I think kids are more likely to laugh at it more than anything else -- unless the whole culture says this is the most horrible thing that can happen to you."
> 
> Mirkin is not alone in questioning whether children are harmed by sexual contact with adults. The March 2002 American Psychologist devotes its entire issue to the ongoing fallout of a journal article that did just that.
> 
> The piece, in the July 1998 issue of Psychological Bulletin, was written by Bruce Rind, then an assistant professor of psychology at Temple University; Robert Bauserman, a lecturer then with the department of psychology at the University of Michigan; and Philip Tromovitch, then pursuing a doctorate at the University of Pennsylvania.
> 
> The trio reviewed 59 studies of college students who, as children, had sexual interaction with significantly older people or were coerced into sexual activity with someone of their own age. They concluded that negative effects "were neither pervasive nor typically intense, and that men reacted much less negatively than women." It recommended that a child's "willing encounter with positive reactions" be called "adult-child sex" instead of "abuse."
> 
> A soon-to-be-released book, "Harmful to Minors: The Perils of Protecting Children From Sex," is being advertised by its publisher, University of Minnesota Press, as challenging widespread anxieties about pedophilia.
> 
> In an interview, the book's author, journalist Judith Levine, praised the Rind study as evidence that "doesn't line up with the ideology that it's always harmful for kids to have sexual relationships with adults."
> 
> She said the pedophilia among Roman Catholic priests is complicated to analyze, because it's almost always secret, considered forbidden and involves an authority figure.
> 
> She added, however, that, "yes, conceivably, absolutely" a boy's sexual experience with a priest could be positive."..._
> 
> You can read MOAR at the link under the headline.
> 
> Of course I will be Attacked for Observing what is... But what I have Posted is 100% True.
> 
> And if you Doubt for a Minute that the Pedo's are the Gays of the 50's and 60's right now to the Gay Community, then you are kidding yourselves.
> 
> The ONLY Reason most of them Distances themselves from NAMBLA and the others is because they got Caught and it Harmed their own Agenda.
> 
> History is what it is... If you want to be Angry about History then so be it.
> 
> I'm just an Observer.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a book called "*The Journal of Homosexuality*"
> 
> That's pretty weird.
> 
> Are all the words in it red?
> 
> Hey ol Mal-content.. Maybe it's non of my bidness but you seem to obssess a scoch much on the homos.  Doth you protest too much?  I mean isn't it enough that you just choose not to be queer?
> 
> Or are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FUCK YOU HUGGY!...
> 
> How ya been you old Queen?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Hey!  There is a great "I Hate HUGGY" thread goin on!  Maybe you could chirp in over there an call me a "Queen" and everthing!  UnkThePunk is having a rough go of it over there.  I'm sure he would appreciate anything you could dream up!

Toodles!


----------



## MaryL

Truthmatters said:


> its like blonde hair or brown hair.
> 
> its a a slice of human kind is all.
> 
> the only reason it ever became though of as bad was when societies needed as many births as possible to be succesful so it was demonized.
> 
> 
> why cant people move out of the past and understand it?



I agree with post no. 1. Schizophrenia, manic depression, or pedophilia are  also slices of human kind. But we don't make prior categories vanish because people in one of those groups have cash and clout to buy enough lawyers and PR firms to make them "acceptable". All of us here have to admit, things have radically changed in ten short years.  To me, there is something rotten in Denmark, over the last ten years this issue has been thrust into American awareness. To whos benefit?  We have a category of mental dysfunction for just about EVERYTHING nowadays.  But suddenly, people with gender confusion and all the resulting sexual confusion is...NORMAL? Something isnt adding up here.


----------



## PJC

MaryL said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> its like blonde hair or brown hair.
> 
> its a a slice of human kind is all.
> 
> the only reason it ever became though of as bad was when societies needed as many births as possible to be succesful so it was demonized.
> 
> why cant people move out of the past and understand it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with post no. 1. Schizophrenia, manic depression, or pedophilia are  also slices of human kind. But we don't make prior categories vanish because people in one of those groups have cash and clout to buy enough lawyers and PR firms to make them "acceptable". All of us here have to admit, things have radically changed in ten short years.  To me, there is something rotten in Denmark, over the last ten years this issue has been thrust into American awareness. To whos benefit?  We have a category of mental dysfunction for just about EVERYTHING nowadays.  But suddenly, people with gender confusion and all the resulting sexual confusion is...NORMAL? Something isnt adding up here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Difference is that pedophilia has a victim; the children.  As for schizophrenia and manic depression, they are mental disorders which clearly cause distress and disability along with a significantly increased risk of suffering death, pain, disability or an important loss of freedom.  Being homosexual, in and of itself, is not and does not.  One cannot attempt the fallacious and absurd rationalization that homosexuality also causes the above due to others harassing gays because quite obviously the stressor would not be the fact that the person is gay, the stressor is bigotry itself.
> 
> The Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders (DSM-IV) includes this definition for mental disorder:  A clinically significant behavioral or psychological syndrome or pattern that occurs in an individual and that is associated with present distress (i.e., a painful symptom) or disability (i.e., an impairment in one or more important areas of functioning) or with a significantly increased risk of suffering death, pain, disability, or an important loss of freedom. The syndrome or pattern must not be merely an expectable and culturally sanctioned response to a particular event. It must currently be considered a manifestation of a behavioral, psychological, or biological dysfunction in the individual. No definition adequately specifies precise boundaries for the concept of mental disorder. Also known as mental health, mental impairment, mental illness, brain illness, and serious brain disorder (DSM-IV, 1994; p. xxi).
> 
> Being gay does not infringe on others rights, nor does it, by itself, harm the person who is gay.
> 
> Your analogies then, are spurious.
> 
> As for normal; using one definition from Webster (according with, constituting, or not deviating from a norm, rule, or principle), gays are not normal, since they are in the minority and the norm/average is heterosexual.
> 
> Using another definition from Webster (occurring naturally <normal immunity), it is normal, as homosexuality occurs naturally in nature.
> 
> But who really gives a damn whether a persons benign trait is normal or in the minority?  If the person with that trait is not infringing upon others rights, then who are we to berate them, harass them, judge them, or discriminate against them?
Click to expand...


----------



## Katzndogz

As soon as someone else is required to treat a benign trait as normal, their rights are being infringed on.  Homosexuals should not be berated or harassed, it is an obligation of every person to judge them, or discriminate FOR or against them, as the individual sees fit.


----------



## gallantwarrior

While homosexuality might be considered "normal" by human definition and standards, it is not normal by Natural law.  In Nature, sex is a means of propagating the species.  Homosexuality does nothing to continue a species existence.  Under human definition, sex is also a means to express one's affection for another.  Homosexuals, like heterosexuals, use sex as an expression of their affection for and bond with, another being.
In the human sense, I suppose one could label homosexuality as "normal" for homo-sapiens.


----------



## Amelia

gallantwarrior said:


> While homosexuality might be considered "normal" by human definition and standards, it is not normal by Natural law.  In Nature, sex is a means of propagating the species.  Homosexuality does nothing to continue a species existence.  Under human definition, sex is also a means to express one's affection for another.  Homosexuals, like heterosexuals, use sex as an expression of their affection for and bond with, another being.
> In the human sense, I suppose one could label homosexuality as "normal" for homo-sapiens.




In nature, homosexuality allows creatures to satisfy their sex drive without causing havoc in established tribes.  So in polygamous groups, the unattached males having other outlets could help continue the species' existence by not upsetting the time-tested status quo.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Amelia said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> While homosexuality might be considered "normal" by human definition and standards, it is not normal by Natural law.  In Nature, sex is a means of propagating the species.  Homosexuality does nothing to continue a species existence.  Under human definition, sex is also a means to express one's affection for another.  Homosexuals, like heterosexuals, use sex as an expression of their affection for and bond with, another being.
> In the human sense, I suppose one could label homosexuality as "normal" for homo-sapiens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In nature, homosexuality allows creatures to satisfy their sex drive without causing havoc in established tribes.  So in polygamous groups, the unattached males having other outlets could help continue the species' existence by not upsetting the time-tested status quo.
Click to expand...


Yeah, that's why juvenile and non-dominant males hang around the edges of herds (tribes), often dashing in to breed the females when the superior males are engaged in combat.  If you refer to the mounting behavior often observed in bachelor groups, you will also observe similar mounting activities in groups of females, too.  If you observe closely enough, you will also notice that there is no sexual penetration.  Such displays serve to establish the herd hierarchy, those doing the mounting being superior to those mounted.


----------



## koshergrl

mal said:


> *Homosexuality: The Mental Illness That Went Away*An alternative perspective on mental disorders | PHILIP HICKEY, PH.D.
> 
> _According to the American Psychiatric Association, until 1974 homosexuality was a mental illness. Freud had alluded to homosexuality numerous times in his writings, and had concluded that paranoia and homosexuality were inseparable. Other psychiatrists wrote copiously on the subject, and homosexuality was &#8220;treated&#8221; on a wide basis. There was little or no suggestion within the psychiatric community that homosexuality might be conceptualized as anything other than a mental illness that needed to be treated. And, of course, homosexuality was listed as a mental illness in DSM-II._
> 
> _Then in 1970 gay activists protested against the APA convention in San Francisco. These scenes were repeated in 1971, and as people came out of the &#8220;closet&#8221; and felt empowered politically and socially, the APA directorate became increasingly uncomfortable with their stance. In 1973 the APA&#8217;s nomenclature task force recommended that homosexuality be declared normal. The trustees were not prepared to go that far, but they did vote to remove homosexuality from the list of mental illnesses by a vote of 13 to 0, with 2 abstentions. This decision was confirmed by a vote of the APA membership, and homosexuality was no longer listed in the seventh edition of DSM-II, which was issued in 1974._
> 
> _What&#8217;s noteworthy about this is that the removal of homosexuality from the list of mental illnesses was not triggered by some scientific breakthrough. There was no new fact or set of facts that stimulated this major change. Rather, it was the simple reality that gay people started to kick up a fuss. They gained a voice and began to make themselves heard. And the APA reacted with truly astonishing speed. And with good reason. They realized intuitively that a protracted battle would have drawn increasing attention to the spurious nature of their entire taxonomy. So they quickly &#8220;cut loose&#8221; the gay community and forestalled any radical scrutiny of the DSM system generally._
> 
> _Also noteworthy is the fact that the vote of the membership was by no means unanimous. Only about 55% of the members who voted favored the change._
> 
> _Of course, the APA put the best spin they could on these events. The fact is that they altered their taxonomy because of intense pressure from the gay community, but they claimed that the change was prompted by research findings._
> 
> _So all the people who had this terrible &#8220;illness&#8221; were &#8220;cured&#8221; overnight &#8211; by a vote! _
> Read MOAR!:
> 
> Mental Health Diagnoses Decided by Vote, Not Discovery
> 
> And if you don't Believe this Doctor's Claims about the Protests, would you Believe Gays themselves?...
> 
> _"The May 1971 Scene: A Bad Time for a Conference in Washington DC _
> _The American Psychiatric Association (APA) held its annual convention in Washington DC during the first week of May 1971, amidst the turmoil and congestion of the MayDay antiwar demonstrations and at a time when the Gay MayDay contingent in those demonstrations had drawn large numbers of gay men and lesbians to the city. The convention was held at the Shoreham Hotel which backed up on Rock Creek Park. The scene in the city was chaotic: protestors, estimated at more than 10,000, (the remnants of an initial contingent of nearly 50,000) had spent the mornings of Monday May 3rd and Tuesday May 4th disrupting traffic, blocking roads and bridges, and trying to bring the normal business of government to a halt in protest against the Vietnam War. An even larger federal force, some 13,000, of soldiers (Marines and US Army), National Guardsmen, and police fought off the protestors. More than 10,000 were arrested. Tear gas and smoke were in the air in downtown Washington DC. The streets around the APA convention were patrolled _
> 
> _Following disruption by gay activists at the 1970 convention in San Francisco, the APA offered a conference panel discussion to be organized by Dr. Kameny, who invited Barbara Gittings, Jack Baker and others to participate in a discussion entitled "Lifestyles of Nonpatient Homosexuals", which ensured the panelists admittance to all of the convention's activities including the annual Convocation of Fellows."_
> 
> 1971: Zapping the APA Convention
> 
> 
> The best part about this History is that at this time Gay Organizations were Directly in Line with and Marching with NAMBLA... Fact not Fiction.
> 
> It wasn't until 1994 that the Gay Community was finally "outed" regarding their Ties to NAMBLA when the ILGA was removed from the World Conference on Population and Disease for it.
> 
> Since that year, they have been Smart enough to Avoid their old Friends...
> 
> But not always:
> 
> _*University of Minnesota Press book challenges anxiety about pedophilia *_
> 
> _Mark O'Keefe Newhouse News Service_
> _Published Mar 26, 2002 _
> 
> _Source: StarTribune.com: News, weather, sports from Minneapolis, St. Paul and Minnesota (Link has since been Purged by the Star... Of course... But I have the entire thing here)_
> 
> _Sex between adults and children has been a societal taboo so strong that it's considered one of our few unquestioned moral principles. But arguments have emerged in academic journals, books and online that at least some such sex should be acceptable, especially when children consent to it..._
> 
> _With more research, some scholars say, it may be only a matter of time before modern society accepts adult-child sex, just as it has learned to accept premarital sex and homosexual sex._
> 
> _"Children are the last bastion of the old sexual morality," wrote one of the trailblazers for this view, Harris Mirkin, an associate professor of political science at the University of Missouri-Kansas City..._
> 
> _Mirkin, whose academic specialty is the politics of sex, wrote in a 1999 article *published in The Journal of Homosexuality* that society perceives youths as seduced, abused victims and not "partners or initiators or willing participants" in sex with adults, "even if they are hustlers." _
> 
> _In an interview, Mirkin said the outrage surrounding the Roman Catholic Church's pedophilia scandal illustrates how the public views acts of intergenerational contact as "one big blur" of child abuse when it's likely "very, very mild stuff."_
> 
> _"We say if someone touches or molests or diddles or whatever a kid it will ruin the rest of their life. I don't believe it. I think kids are more likely to laugh at it more than anything else -- unless the whole culture says this is the most horrible thing that can happen to you."_
> 
> _Mirkin is not alone in questioning whether children are harmed by sexual contact with adults. The March 2002 American Psychologist devotes its entire issue to the ongoing fallout of a journal article that did just that. _
> 
> _The piece, in the July 1998 issue of Psychological Bulletin, was written by Bruce Rind, then an assistant professor of psychology at Temple University; Robert Bauserman, a lecturer then with the department of psychology at the University of Michigan; and Philip Tromovitch, then pursuing a doctorate at the University of Pennsylvania. _
> 
> _The trio reviewed 59 studies of college students who, as children, had sexual interaction with significantly older people or were coerced into sexual activity with someone of their own age. They concluded that negative effects "were neither pervasive nor typically intense, and that men reacted much less negatively than women." It recommended that a child's "willing encounter with positive reactions" be called "adult-child sex" instead of "abuse." _
> 
> _A soon-to-be-released book, "Harmful to Minors: The Perils of Protecting Children From Sex," is being advertised by its publisher, University of Minnesota Press, as challenging widespread anxieties about pedophilia. _
> 
> _In an interview, the book's author, journalist Judith Levine, praised the Rind study as evidence that "doesn't line up with the ideology that it's always harmful for kids to have sexual relationships with adults." _
> 
> _She said the pedophilia among Roman Catholic priests is complicated to analyze, because it's almost always secret, considered forbidden and involves an authority figure. _
> 
> _She added, however, that, "yes, conceivably, absolutely" a boy's sexual experience with a priest could be positive."..._
> 
> You can read MOAR at the link under the headline.
> 
> Of course I will be Attacked for Observing what is... But what I have Posted is 100% True.
> 
> And if you Doubt for a Minute that the Pedo's are the Gays of the 50's and 60's right now to the Gay Community, then you are kidding yourselves.
> 
> The ONLY Reason most of them Distances themselves from NAMBLA and the others is because they got Caught and it Harmed their own Agenda.
> 
> History is what it is... If you want to be Angry about History then so be it.
> 
> I'm just an Observer.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...


 
Kinseys books on sex came out in 1969, I do believe, and the APA, the CDC and all the liberal kooks swallowed it hook, line and sinker. 

He maintained that children are sexual from birth. He supported this using "studies" that essentially were the journals of a couple of particularly foul pedophiles...he established "normal" sexuality using *studies* with a control group of prison inmates, homosexuals, and prostitutes.

And the wonderful left gobbled it all up. They used Kinsey's work while developing sex education curriculum for children, and they cited his works when arguing the age at which children should be taught about deviant sex practices (which after all, aren't deviant according to his body of work). 

The CDC, Guttmacher's, the APA..all rely heavily upon Kinsey's now completely discredited work....they know it is discredited, but it suits their purpose to continue to laud it and to downplay the fraud part. 

After Kinsey's work came out, homosexuality was removed from the APA list of mental disorders, and the laws began to change....usually citing his work as justification for de-criminalizing altogether, or just reducing the punishment for, most sex offenses, including those against children.


----------



## NLT

bodecea said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> And more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lord you are Stupid...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope...and the mods know exactly what that thread is about.   Maybe they are waiting to see just how stupidly far you'd go with it.   I guessing you'll go too far soon.......
Click to expand...


So whats the thread about bodey? Tell us all.


----------



## Mertex

mal said:


> peace...



So, you're anti-homosexuality?


----------



## HUGGY

*The History behind Normalizing Homosexuality*

I find it interesting that the author of this thread CHOSE the word "Behind" to use in the title...

VERY interesting...

Very telling?

Or.... is it?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

MaryL said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> its like blonde hair or brown hair.
> 
> its a a slice of human kind is all.
> 
> the only reason it ever became though of as bad was when societies needed as many births as possible to be succesful so it was demonized.
> 
> 
> why cant people move out of the past and understand it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with post no. 1. Schizophrenia, manic depression, or pedophilia are  also slices of human kind. But we don't make prior categories vanish because people in one of those groups have cash and clout to buy enough lawyers and PR firms to make them "acceptable". All of us here have to admit, things have radically changed in ten short years.  To me, there is something rotten in Denmark, over the last ten years this issue has been thrust into American awareness. To whos benefit?  We have a category of mental dysfunction for just about EVERYTHING nowadays.  But suddenly, people with gender confusion and all the resulting sexual confusion is...NORMAL? Something isnt adding up here.
Click to expand...


Homosexuality is a naturally occurring manifestation of the human condition, it is not a mental illness.  

The issue has nothing to do with lawyers and PR firms but a realization on the part of the mental health community that there was a rush to judgement in the past with regard to homosexuality, where its classification as a mental illness was predicated on fear, hate, and ignorance. 

Because homosexuality is normal, and always has been, the stigma of mental illness was appropriately removed in the context of scientific integrity, where mental health professionals acknowledged the error.


----------



## koshergrl

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> its like blonde hair or brown hair.
> 
> its a a slice of human kind is all.
> 
> the only reason it ever became though of as bad was when societies needed as many births as possible to be succesful so it was demonized.
> 
> 
> why cant people move out of the past and understand it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with post no. 1. Schizophrenia, manic depression, or pedophilia are also slices of human kind. But we don't make prior categories vanish because people in one of those groups have cash and clout to buy enough lawyers and PR firms to make them "acceptable". All of us here have to admit, things have radically changed in ten short years. To me, there is something rotten in Denmark, over the last ten years this issue has been thrust into American awareness. To whos benefit? We have a category of mental dysfunction for just about EVERYTHING nowadays. But suddenly, people with gender confusion and all the resulting sexual confusion is...NORMAL? Something isnt adding up here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homosexuality is a naturally occurring manifestation of the human condition, it is not a mental illness.
> 
> The issue has nothing to do with lawyers and PR firms but a realization on the part of the mental health community that there was a rush to judgement in the past with regard to homosexuality, where its classification as a mental illness was predicated on fear, hate, and ignorance.
> 
> Because homosexuality is normal, and always has been, the stigma of mental illness was appropriately removed in the context of scientific integrity, where mental health professionals acknowledged the error.
Click to expand...

 
As I said. Kinsey. They swallowed. And this loon is regurgitating it.

All that crap that he just spouted there...the *normality* of h omosexuality etc....all straight from Kinsey.

Yup, it's perfectly normal among homosexuals, pedophiles and incarcerated sex offenders.


----------



## koshergrl

BTW, schizophrenia is natural too.

So should we remove that from the mental illness list?

Does that mean you don't care if schizos collect guns? After all, schizophrenia is *normal* by the standards you apply...and in fact, if we polled the inhabitants of insane asylums, we could provide statistics that would show just how normal and prevalent it is, and that would prove the point, just as Kinsey's studies convinced the APA that homosexuality was "normal".

This points to the complete lunacy of the APA as well...it's all the same old ball of wax.


----------



## HUGGY

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> its like blonde hair or brown hair.
> 
> its a a slice of human kind is all.
> 
> the only reason it ever became though of as bad was when societies needed as many births as possible to be succesful so it was demonized.
> 
> 
> why cant people move out of the past and understand it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with post no. 1. Schizophrenia, manic depression, or pedophilia are  also slices of human kind. But we don't make prior categories vanish because people in one of those groups have cash and clout to buy enough lawyers and PR firms to make them "acceptable". All of us here have to admit, things have radically changed in ten short years.  To me, there is something rotten in Denmark, over the last ten years this issue has been thrust into American awareness. To whos benefit?  We have a category of mental dysfunction for just about EVERYTHING nowadays.  But suddenly, people with gender confusion and all the resulting sexual confusion is...NORMAL? Something isnt adding up here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Homosexuality is a naturally occurring manifestation of the human condition, it is not a mental illness.  *
> 
> The issue has nothing to do with lawyers and PR firms but a realization on the part of the mental health community that there was a rush to judgement in the past with regard to homosexuality, where its classification as a mental illness was predicated on fear, hate, and ignorance.
> 
> Because homosexuality is normal, and always has been, the stigma of mental illness was appropriately removed in the context of scientific integrity, where mental health professionals acknowledged the error.
Click to expand...


Is it "natural" to talk like gay guys talk?  I get it that what they do behind closed doors is none of my beezwax but I have to admit hearing that efeminite talk coming out of a mans mouth is creepy.  Seriously.  Maybe that says something about me that I'm not in touch with but frankly the way some gays talk makes my stomach a little queezy.


----------



## koshergrl

Homophobe!


----------



## HUGGY

koshergrl said:


> Homophobe!



Explain!


----------



## Ravi

People with sex hangups are the ones that fear teh gay. Otherwise, they wouldn't spend all this time obsessing over gay sex on messageboards.


----------



## koshergrl

Thanks for the confession, rav. It will help others to understand, I'm sure.


----------



## poet




----------



## mal

koshergrl said:


> Thanks for the confession, rav. It will help others to understand, I'm sure.







peace...


----------



## koshergrl

Oh look, a big "Christians are bad" plopped down in the middle of a thread discussing the normalization of homosexuality.

Next stop....pedophilia as an orientation.


----------



## mal

HUGGY said:


> *The History behind Normalizing Homosexuality*
> 
> I find it interesting that the author of this thread CHOSE the word "Behind" to use in the title...
> 
> VERY interesting...
> 
> Very telling?
> 
> Or.... is it?



*The Following User Says Thank You to HUGGY For This Useful Post:  
Ravi (Today) *

Ravir is such a Fag... 



peace...


----------



## ShackledNation

HUGGY said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with post no. 1. Schizophrenia, manic depression, or pedophilia are  also slices of human kind. But we don't make prior categories vanish because people in one of those groups have cash and clout to buy enough lawyers and PR firms to make them "acceptable". All of us here have to admit, things have radically changed in ten short years.  To me, there is something rotten in Denmark, over the last ten years this issue has been thrust into American awareness. To whos benefit?  We have a category of mental dysfunction for just about EVERYTHING nowadays.  But suddenly, people with gender confusion and all the resulting sexual confusion is...NORMAL? Something isnt adding up here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Homosexuality is a naturally occurring manifestation of the human condition, it is not a mental illness.  *
> 
> The issue has nothing to do with lawyers and PR firms but a realization on the part of the mental health community that there was a rush to judgement in the past with regard to homosexuality, where its classification as a mental illness was predicated on fear, hate, and ignorance.
> 
> Because homosexuality is normal, and always has been, the stigma of mental illness was appropriately removed in the context of scientific integrity, where mental health professionals acknowledged the error.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it "natural" to talk like gay guys talk?  I get it that what they do behind closed doors is none of my beezwax but I have to admit hearing that efeminite talk coming out of a mans mouth is creepy.  Seriously.  Maybe that says something about me that I'm not in touch with but frankly the way some gays talk makes my stomach a little queezy.
Click to expand...

That's as stupid as asking if it is "natural" to talk like black guys talk.


----------



## gallantwarrior

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> its like blonde hair or brown hair.
> 
> its a a slice of human kind is all.
> 
> the only reason it ever became though of as bad was when societies needed as many births as possible to be succesful so it was demonized.
> 
> 
> why cant people move out of the past and understand it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with post no. 1. Schizophrenia, manic depression, or pedophilia are  also slices of human kind. But we don't make prior categories vanish because people in one of those groups have cash and clout to buy enough lawyers and PR firms to make them "acceptable". All of us here have to admit, things have radically changed in ten short years.  To me, there is something rotten in Denmark, over the last ten years this issue has been thrust into American awareness. To whos benefit?  We have a category of mental dysfunction for just about EVERYTHING nowadays.  But suddenly, people with gender confusion and all the resulting sexual confusion is...NORMAL? Something isnt adding up here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homosexuality is a naturally occurring manifestation of the human condition, it is not a mental illness.
> 
> The issue has nothing to do with lawyers and PR firms but a realization on the part of the mental health community that there was a rush to judgement in the past with regard to homosexuality, where its classification as a mental illness was predicated on fear, hate, and ignorance.
> 
> Because homosexuality is normal, and always has been, the stigma of mental illness was appropriately removed in the context of scientific integrity, where mental health professionals acknowledged the error.
Click to expand...


"Normal" if you wish to consider it a "human condition".  Highly abnormal if you consider natural law.


----------



## HUGGY

ShackledNation said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Homosexuality is a naturally occurring manifestation of the human condition, it is not a mental illness.  *
> 
> The issue has nothing to do with lawyers and PR firms but a realization on the part of the mental health community that there was a rush to judgement in the past with regard to homosexuality, where its classification as a mental illness was predicated on fear, hate, and ignorance.
> 
> Because homosexuality is normal, and always has been, the stigma of mental illness was appropriately removed in the context of scientific integrity, where mental health professionals acknowledged the error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it "natural" to talk like gay guys talk?  I get it that what they do behind closed doors is none of my beezwax but I have to admit hearing that efeminite talk coming out of a mans mouth is creepy.  Seriously.  Maybe that says something about me that I'm not in touch with but frankly the way some gays talk makes my stomach a little queezy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's as stupid as asking if it is "natural" to talk like black guys talk.
Click to expand...


Learning to talk and how one wants to be percieved seems like a reasonable goal for anyone.

One of my favorite lines in song is in Don Williams tune "Good Old Boys Like Me" where he says he "learned to talk like the guy on the six o'clock news". So do gay guys "learn" to talk that way?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8SAK-i_GWo]Good Ole Boys Like Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## koshergrl

gallantwarrior said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with post no. 1. Schizophrenia, manic depression, or pedophilia are also slices of human kind. But we don't make prior categories vanish because people in one of those groups have cash and clout to buy enough lawyers and PR firms to make them "acceptable". All of us here have to admit, things have radically changed in ten short years. To me, there is something rotten in Denmark, over the last ten years this issue has been thrust into American awareness. To whos benefit? We have a category of mental dysfunction for just about EVERYTHING nowadays. But suddenly, people with gender confusion and all the resulting sexual confusion is...NORMAL? Something isnt adding up here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality is a naturally occurring manifestation of the human condition, it is not a mental illness.
> 
> The issue has nothing to do with lawyers and PR firms but a realization on the part of the mental health community that there was a rush to judgement in the past with regard to homosexuality, where its classification as a mental illness was predicated on fear, hate, and ignorance.
> 
> Because homosexuality is normal, and always has been, the stigma of mental illness was appropriately removed in the context of scientific integrity, where mental health professionals acknowledged the error.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Normal" if you wish to consider it a "human condition". Highly abnormal if you consider natural law.
Click to expand...

 
All the claims that homosexuality is prevalent and normal among humans is based upon Kinsey's faulty and discredited studies.


----------



## gallantwarrior

koshergrl said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality is a naturally occurring manifestation of the human condition, it is not a mental illness.
> 
> The issue has nothing to do with lawyers and PR firms but a realization on the part of the mental health community that there was a rush to judgement in the past with regard to homosexuality, where its classification as a mental illness was predicated on fear, hate, and ignorance.
> 
> Because homosexuality is normal, and always has been, the stigma of mental illness was appropriately removed in the context of scientific integrity, where mental health professionals acknowledged the error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Normal" if you wish to consider it a "human condition". Highly abnormal if you consider natural law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the claims that homosexuality is prevalent and normal among humans is based upon Kinsey's faulty and discredited studies.
Click to expand...


I admit, I am not that familiar with Kinsey's studies, so cannot reference them to support or discredit my opinions concerning homosexuality.  I base my opinion that homosexuality, particularly as it relates to sexual penetration, is a specific construct of the human psyche.  It is not a normal facet of natural behavior as applied to other mammals.  I know that the proponents of regarding homosexuality as "natural" will always dig up and cite a few (rare) "documented" examples of such mammalian behavior, that does not make it a normal behavior.  Biologically speaking, homosexuality is as counterproductive and abnormal as it gets.  But hold in mind that homo sapiens equates sexuality with an entire range of emotions.  Most specifically, humans will use sex to express their emotional attachment to, or affection for, another human being.  I don't really care whether someone self-identifies as a homosexual, lesbian, or whatever.  Feeling an attachment to another human being of the same gender is not unnatural.  I will even admit that expressing that attachment through sexual means may be "normal" for the human condition, but it is not natural.
Just another one of those human traits that separate us from animals...kinda like murdering our unborn offspring.


----------



## poet

gallantwarrior said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Normal" if you wish to consider it a "human condition". Highly abnormal if you consider natural law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the claims that homosexuality is prevalent and normal among humans is based upon Kinsey's faulty and discredited studies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I admit, I am not that familiar with Kinsey's studies, so cannot reference them to support or discredit my opinions concerning homosexuality.  I base my opinion that homosexuality, particularly as it relates to sexual penetration, is a specific construct of the human psyche.  It is not a normal facet of natural behavior as applied to other mammals.  I know that the proponents of regarding homosexuality as "natural" will always dig up and cite a few (rare) "documented" examples of such mammalian behavior, that does not make it a normal behavior.  Biologically speaking, homosexuality is as counterproductive and abnormal as it gets.  But hold in mind that homo sapiens equates sexuality with an entire range of emotions.  Most specifically, humans will use sex to express their emotional attachment to, or affection for, another human being.  I don't really care whether someone self-identifies as a homosexual, lesbian, or whatever.  Feeling an attachment to another human being of the same gender is not unnatural.  I will even admit that expressing that attachment through sexual means may be "normal" for the human condition, but it is not natural.
> Just another one of those human traits that separate us from animals...kinda like murdering our unborn offspring.
Click to expand...

Not natural for you, perhaps...but you can't speak for anyone else. And then you liken it to infanticide. Priceless. What a waste of space and oxygen you are.


----------



## PJC

Katzndogz said:


> As soon as someone else is required to treat a benign trait as normal, their rights are being infringed on.  Homosexuals should not be berated or harassed, it is an obligation of every person to judge them, or discriminate FOR or against them, as the individual sees fit.



Bullshit.  No one is requiring you to treat a benign trait as normal; so no rights of yours are being violated.

And it is an obligation for every person to not discriminate against others as they see fit when that discrimination is unjustified.

That is unless you think prejudice and bigotry is obligatory in society?


----------



## PJC

gallantwarrior said:


> While homosexuality might be considered "normal" by human definition and standards, it is not normal by Natural law.  In Nature, sex is a means of propagating the species.  Homosexuality does nothing to continue a species existence.  Under human definition, sex is also a means to express one's affection for another.  Homosexuals, like heterosexuals, use sex as an expression of their affection for and bond with, another being.
> In the human sense, I suppose one could label homosexuality as "normal" for homo-sapiens.



 Scientists have determined that homosexuality occurs in about 1500 animal species and is therefore obviously considered natural; you are wrong.  sorry


----------



## PJC

gallantwarrior said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> While homosexuality might be considered "normal" by human definition and standards, it is not normal by Natural law.  In Nature, sex is a means of propagating the species.  Homosexuality does nothing to continue a species existence.  Under human definition, sex is also a means to express one's affection for another.  Homosexuals, like heterosexuals, use sex as an expression of their affection for and bond with, another being.
> In the human sense, I suppose one could label homosexuality as "normal" for homo-sapiens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In nature, homosexuality allows creatures to satisfy their sex drive without causing havoc in established tribes.  So in polygamous groups, the unattached males having other outlets could help continue the species' existence by not upsetting the time-tested status quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's why juvenile and non-dominant males hang around the edges of herds (tribes), often dashing in to breed the females when the superior males are engaged in combat.  If you refer to the mounting behavior often observed in bachelor groups, you will also observe similar mounting activities in groups of females, too.  If you observe closely enough, you will also notice that there is no sexual penetration.  Such displays serve to establish the herd hierarchy, those doing the mounting being superior to those mounted.
Click to expand...


"If we refer to the mounting behavior often observed"?  No we are not referring to such.  We are referring to homosexuality being found in 1500 species which commonsensically means homosexuality is natural, by definition because it occurs in nature.


----------



## PJC

koshergrl said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with post no. 1. Schizophrenia, manic depression, or pedophilia are also slices of human kind. But we don't make prior categories vanish because people in one of those groups have cash and clout to buy enough lawyers and PR firms to make them "acceptable". All of us here have to admit, things have radically changed in ten short years. To me, there is something rotten in Denmark, over the last ten years this issue has been thrust into American awareness. To whos benefit? We have a category of mental dysfunction for just about EVERYTHING nowadays. But suddenly, people with gender confusion and all the resulting sexual confusion is...NORMAL? Something isnt adding up here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality is a naturally occurring manifestation of the human condition, it is not a mental illness.
> 
> The issue has nothing to do with lawyers and PR firms but a realization on the part of the mental health community that there was a rush to judgement in the past with regard to homosexuality, where its classification as a mental illness was predicated on fear, hate, and ignorance.
> 
> Because homosexuality is normal, and always has been, the stigma of mental illness was appropriately removed in the context of scientific integrity, where mental health professionals acknowledged the error.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said. Kinsey. They swallowed. And this loon is regurgitating it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Much of what we've learned of homosexuality came from others besides Kinsey.  You say Kinsey was debunked, and imply that everyone after him was as well.  Where is your proof of these claims?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that crap that he just spouted there...the *normality* of h omosexuality etc....all straight from Kinsey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, straight from quite a few other researchers besides Kinsey.  Your argument is similar to claiming that all psychology is straight from Freud and we've not learned anything else since him.  Your argument is irrational and illogical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, it's perfectly normal among homosexuals, pedophiles and incarcerated sex offenders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And heterosexuality is perfectly normal among pedophiles and incarcerated sex offenders also.
Click to expand...


----------



## PJC

koshergrl said:


> BTW, schizophrenia is natural too.
> 
> So should we remove that from the mental illness list?


 No, because schizophrenia meets the definition of mental illness, homosexuality does not.
Does that mean you don't care if schizos collect guns? After all, schizophrenia is *normal* by the standards you apply...and in fact, if we polled the inhabitants of insane asylums, we could provide statistics that would show just how normal and prevalent it is, and that would prove the point, just as Kinsey's studies convinced the APA that homosexuality was "normal".
Spurious analogy.  Schizophrenia is a mental illness which poses a threat to the person as well as to others.  Homosexuality does not.

This points to the complete lunacy of the APA as well...it's all the same old ball of wax.[/QUOTE]
This points to the complete fallaciousness of your argument.

Homosexuality is natural and occurs normally in the human race and in about 1500 species.  It does not meet the definition for mental illness and it does not pose a threat to the homosexual himself nor to others.  Neither does it infringe upon others' rights.

Some people persist in stretching logic and facts in order to support their opinions and rationalize their hatred of groups they oppose.  People did it with Jews, they did it with blacks; Islamists do it with Christians; and some people do it with gays.  Trying to justify their hatred in anyway possible so as to make their bigoted and illogical animosity appear to be socially acceptable.

Rationalization of one's prejudices has been going on for years. Nothing new there.

Maybe some day people will realize prejudice and bigoted hatred is the real trait which is immoral, as it does the victims of that prejudice a great disservice.


----------



## PJC

koshergrl said:


> Thanks for the confession, rav. It will help others to understand, I'm sure.



He might have been referring to you and others like you who seem to habitually post attacks against gays.  Why do you harbor an obsessive hatred for gays?  Have they harmed you in any way or done something to deserve your ill will?


----------



## PJC

koshergrl said:


> Oh look, a big "Christians are bad" plopped down in the middle of a thread discussing the normalization of homosexuality.
> 
> Next stop....pedophilia as an orientation.



pedophilia victimizes children.  No one is victimized by homosexuality.  you are again comparing child molesters with gays; that is a spurious similarity and therefore worthless.


----------



## PJC

mal said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The History behind Normalizing Homosexuality*
> 
> I find it interesting that the author of this thread CHOSE the word "Behind" to use in the title...
> 
> VERY interesting...
> 
> Very telling?
> 
> Or.... is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Following User Says Thank You to HUGGY For This Useful Post:
> Ravi (Today) *
> 
> Ravir is such a Fag...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


 and Micro-Mal is such a Scab... 



peace, love, happiness, and harmony...[/QUOTE]


----------



## mal

mal said:


> *Homosexuality: The Mental Illness That Went Away*An alternative perspective on mental disorders | PHILIP HICKEY, PH.D.
> 
> _According to the American Psychiatric Association, until 1974 homosexuality was a mental illness.  Freud had alluded to homosexuality numerous times in his writings, and had concluded that paranoia and homosexuality were inseparable.  Other psychiatrists wrote copiously on the subject, and homosexuality was treated on a wide basis.  There was little or no suggestion within the psychiatric community that homosexuality might be conceptualized as anything other than a mental illness that needed to be treated.  And, of course, homosexuality was listed as a mental illness in DSM-II.
> 
> Then in 1970 gay activists protested against the APA convention in San Francisco.  These scenes were repeated in 1971, and as people came out of the closet and felt empowered politically and socially, the APA directorate became increasingly uncomfortable with their stance.  In 1973 the APAs nomenclature task force recommended that homosexuality be declared normal.  The trustees were not prepared to go that far, but they did vote to remove homosexuality from the list of mental illnesses by a vote of 13 to 0, with 2 abstentions.  This decision was confirmed by a vote of the APA membership, and homosexuality was no longer listed in the seventh edition of DSM-II, which was issued in 1974.
> 
> Whats noteworthy about this is that the removal of homosexuality from the list of mental illnesses was not triggered by some scientific breakthrough.  There was no new fact or set of facts that stimulated this major change.  Rather, it was the simple reality that gay people started to kick up a fuss.  They gained a voice and began to make themselves heard.  And the APA reacted with truly astonishing speed.  And with good reason.  They realized intuitively that a protracted battle would have drawn increasing attention to the spurious nature of their entire taxonomy.  So they quickly cut loose the gay community and forestalled any radical scrutiny of the DSM system generally.
> 
> Also noteworthy is the fact that the vote of the membership was by no means unanimous.  Only about 55% of the members who voted favored the change.
> 
> Of course, the APA put the best spin they could on these events.  The fact is that they altered their taxonomy because of intense pressure from the gay community, but they claimed that the change was prompted by research findings.
> 
> So all the people who had this terrible illness were cured overnight  by a vote! _
> Read MOAR!:
> 
> Mental Health Diagnoses Decided by Vote, Not Discovery
> 
> And if you don't Believe this Doctor's Claims about the Protests, would you Believe Gays themselves?...
> 
> _"The May 1971 Scene:  A Bad Time for a Conference in Washington DC
> The American Psychiatric Association (APA) held its annual convention in Washington DC during the first week of May 1971, amidst the turmoil and congestion of the MayDay antiwar demonstrations and at a time when the Gay MayDay contingent in those demonstrations had drawn large numbers of gay men and lesbians to the city.  The convention was held at the Shoreham Hotel which backed up on Rock Creek Park.  The scene in the city was chaotic: protestors, estimated at more than 10,000, (the remnants of an initial contingent of nearly 50,000) had spent the mornings of Monday May 3rd and Tuesday May 4th disrupting traffic, blocking roads and bridges, and trying to bring the normal business of government to a halt in protest against the Vietnam War.  An even larger federal force, some 13,000, of soldiers (Marines and US Army), National Guardsmen, and police fought off the protestors.  More than 10,000 were arrested.  Tear gas and smoke were in the air in downtown Washington DC. The streets around the APA convention were patrolled
> 
> Following disruption by gay activists at the 1970 convention in San Francisco, the APA offered a conference panel discussion to be organized by Dr. Kameny, who invited Barbara Gittings, Jack Baker and others to participate in a discussion entitled "Lifestyles of Nonpatient Homosexuals", which ensured the panelists admittance to all of the convention's activities including the annual Convocation of Fellows."_
> 
> 1971: Zapping the APA Convention
> 
> 
> The best part about this History is that at this time Gay Organizations were Directly in Line with and Marching with NAMBLA... Fact not Fiction.
> 
> It wasn't until 1994 that the Gay Community was finally "outed" regarding their Ties to NAMBLA when the ILGA was removed from the World Conference on Population and Disease for it.
> 
> Since that year, they have been Smart enough to Avoid their old Friends...
> 
> But not always:
> 
> _*University of Minnesota Press book challenges anxiety about pedophilia *
> 
> Mark O'Keefe Newhouse News Service
> Published Mar 26, 2002
> 
> Source: StarTribune.com: News, weather, sports from Minneapolis, St. Paul and Minnesota (Link has since been Purged by the Star... Of course... But I have the entire thing here)
> 
> Sex between adults and children has been a societal taboo so strong that it's considered one of our few unquestioned moral principles. But arguments have emerged in academic journals, books and online that at least some such sex should be acceptable, especially when children consent to it...
> 
> With more research, some scholars say, it may be only a matter of time before modern society accepts adult-child sex, just as it has learned to accept premarital sex and homosexual sex.
> 
> "Children are the last bastion of the old sexual morality," wrote one of the trailblazers for this view, Harris Mirkin, an associate professor of political science at the University of Missouri-Kansas City...
> 
> Mirkin, whose academic specialty is the politics of sex, wrote in a 1999 article *published in The Journal of Homosexuality* that society perceives youths as seduced, abused victims and not "partners or initiators or willing participants" in sex with adults, "even if they are hustlers."
> 
> In an interview, Mirkin said the outrage surrounding the Roman Catholic Church's pedophilia scandal illustrates how the public views acts of intergenerational contact as "one big blur" of child abuse when it's likely "very, very mild stuff."
> 
> "We say if someone touches or molests or diddles or whatever a kid it will ruin the rest of their life. I don't believe it. I think kids are more likely to laugh at it more than anything else -- unless the whole culture says this is the most horrible thing that can happen to you."
> 
> Mirkin is not alone in questioning whether children are harmed by sexual contact with adults. The March 2002 American Psychologist devotes its entire issue to the ongoing fallout of a journal article that did just that.
> 
> The piece, in the July 1998 issue of Psychological Bulletin, was written by Bruce Rind, then an assistant professor of psychology at Temple University; Robert Bauserman, a lecturer then with the department of psychology at the University of Michigan; and Philip Tromovitch, then pursuing a doctorate at the University of Pennsylvania.
> 
> The trio reviewed 59 studies of college students who, as children, had sexual interaction with significantly older people or were coerced into sexual activity with someone of their own age. They concluded that negative effects "were neither pervasive nor typically intense, and that men reacted much less negatively than women." It recommended that a child's "willing encounter with positive reactions" be called "adult-child sex" instead of "abuse."
> 
> A soon-to-be-released book, "Harmful to Minors: The Perils of Protecting Children From Sex," is being advertised by its publisher, University of Minnesota Press, as challenging widespread anxieties about pedophilia.
> 
> In an interview, the book's author, journalist Judith Levine, praised the Rind study as evidence that "doesn't line up with the ideology that it's always harmful for kids to have sexual relationships with adults."
> 
> She said the pedophilia among Roman Catholic priests is complicated to analyze, because it's almost always secret, considered forbidden and involves an authority figure.
> 
> She added, however, that, "yes, conceivably, absolutely" a boy's sexual experience with a priest could be positive."..._
> 
> You can read MOAR at the link under the headline.
> 
> Of course I will be Attacked for Observing what is... But what I have Posted is 100% True.
> 
> And if you Doubt for a Minute that the Pedo's are the Gays of the 50's and 60's right now to the Gay Community, then you are kidding yourselves.
> 
> The ONLY Reason most of them Distances themselves from NAMBLA and the others is because they got Caught and it Harmed their own Agenda.
> 
> History is what it is... If you want to be Angry about History then so be it.
> 
> I'm just an Observer.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



Bodecea's Sock Seawytch never dealt with this OP either...

No Surprise.



peace...


----------



## PJC

gallantwarrior said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with post no. 1. Schizophrenia, manic depression, or pedophilia are  also slices of human kind. But we don't make prior categories vanish because people in one of those groups have cash and clout to buy enough lawyers and PR firms to make them "acceptable". All of us here have to admit, things have radically changed in ten short years.  To me, there is something rotten in Denmark, over the last ten years this issue has been thrust into American awareness. To whos benefit?  We have a category of mental dysfunction for just about EVERYTHING nowadays.  But suddenly, people with gender confusion and all the resulting sexual confusion is...NORMAL? Something isnt adding up here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality is a naturally occurring manifestation of the human condition, it is not a mental illness.
> 
> The issue has nothing to do with lawyers and PR firms but a realization on the part of the mental health community that there was a rush to judgement in the past with regard to homosexuality, where its classification as a mental illness was predicated on fear, hate, and ignorance.
> 
> Because homosexuality is normal, and always has been, the stigma of mental illness was appropriately removed in the context of scientific integrity, where mental health professionals acknowledged the error.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Normal" if you wish to consider it a "human condition".  Highly abnormal if you consider natural law.
Click to expand...


Not at all.  It occurs in about 1500 different animal species, therefore it occurs in nature; hence by definition it is natural.


----------



## PJC

koshergrl said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality is a naturally occurring manifestation of the human condition, it is not a &#8216;mental illness.&#8217;
> 
> The issue has nothing to do with lawyers and PR firms but a realization on the part of the mental health community that there was a rush to judgement in the past with regard to homosexuality, where its classification as a &#8216;mental illness&#8217; was predicated on fear, hate, and ignorance.
> 
> Because homosexuality is normal, and always has been, the stigma of &#8216;mental illness&#8217; was appropriately removed in the context of scientific integrity, where mental health professionals acknowledged the error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Normal" if you wish to consider it a "human condition". Highly abnormal if you consider natural law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the claims that homosexuality is prevalent and normal among humans is based upon Kinsey's faulty and discredited studies.
Click to expand...


Actually, no; it is not.  There have been quite a few other studies conducted after Kinsey's.  



> The percentage of adults in the United States who identify as lesbian, gay, bisexual or transgender (LGBT) ranges from 1.7% in North Dakota to 5.1% in Hawaii and 10% in the District of Columbia, according to findings from a new study released by Williams Institute Distinguished Scholar, Gary J. Gates, and Gallup Editor-in-Chief, Frank Newport. The study is the largest population-based survey ever conducted that includes measurement of LGBT identification.
> 
> While LGBT communities are clearly present in every state in the union, their visibility is generally higher in states with greater levels of social acceptance and LGBT supportive legal climates. With the exception of South Dakota, each of the states with populations 4 percent and over has laws prohibiting discrimination based on sexual orientation and gender identity. These states have also taken steps toward more LBGT equality by recognizing same-sex marriages, civil unions, or domestic partnerships. Iowa is the only state among those with the lowest LGBT populations to extend similar rights. In fact, six of the ten states with the lowest LGBT populations are among the most conservative states in the country.



That study is one of the more recent ones and had naught to do with Kinsey.


----------



## PJC

mal said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Homosexuality: The Mental Illness That Went Away*An alternative perspective on mental disorders | PHILIP HICKEY, PH.D.
> 
> _According to the American Psychiatric Association, until 1974 homosexuality was a mental illness.  Freud had alluded to homosexuality numerous times in his writings, and had concluded that paranoia and homosexuality were inseparable.  Other psychiatrists wrote copiously on the subject, and homosexuality was treated on a wide basis.  There was little or no suggestion within the psychiatric community that homosexuality might be conceptualized as anything other than a mental illness that needed to be treated.  And, of course, homosexuality was listed as a mental illness in DSM-II.
> 
> Then in 1970 gay activists protested against the APA convention in San Francisco.  These scenes were repeated in 1971, and as people came out of the closet and felt empowered politically and socially, the APA directorate became increasingly uncomfortable with their stance.  In 1973 the APAs nomenclature task force recommended that homosexuality be declared normal.  The trustees were not prepared to go that far, but they did vote to remove homosexuality from the list of mental illnesses by a vote of 13 to 0, with 2 abstentions.  This decision was confirmed by a vote of the APA membership, and homosexuality was no longer listed in the seventh edition of DSM-II, which was issued in 1974.
> 
> Whats noteworthy about this is that the removal of homosexuality from the list of mental illnesses was not triggered by some scientific breakthrough.  There was no new fact or set of facts that stimulated this major change.  Rather, it was the simple reality that gay people started to kick up a fuss.  They gained a voice and began to make themselves heard.  And the APA reacted with truly astonishing speed.  And with good reason.  They realized intuitively that a protracted battle would have drawn increasing attention to the spurious nature of their entire taxonomy.  So they quickly cut loose the gay community and forestalled any radical scrutiny of the DSM system generally.
> 
> Also noteworthy is the fact that the vote of the membership was by no means unanimous.  Only about 55% of the members who voted favored the change.
> 
> Of course, the APA put the best spin they could on these events.  The fact is that they altered their taxonomy because of intense pressure from the gay community, but they claimed that the change was prompted by research findings.
> 
> So all the people who had this terrible illness were cured overnight  by a vote! _
> Read MOAR!:
> 
> Mental Health Diagnoses Decided by Vote, Not Discovery
> 
> And if you don't Believe this Doctor's Claims about the Protests, would you Believe Gays themselves?...
> 
> _"The May 1971 Scene:  A Bad Time for a Conference in Washington DC
> The American Psychiatric Association (APA) held its annual convention in Washington DC during the first week of May 1971, amidst the turmoil and congestion of the MayDay antiwar demonstrations and at a time when the Gay MayDay contingent in those demonstrations had drawn large numbers of gay men and lesbians to the city.  The convention was held at the Shoreham Hotel which backed up on Rock Creek Park.  The scene in the city was chaotic: protestors, estimated at more than 10,000, (the remnants of an initial contingent of nearly 50,000) had spent the mornings of Monday May 3rd and Tuesday May 4th disrupting traffic, blocking roads and bridges, and trying to bring the normal business of government to a halt in protest against the Vietnam War.  An even larger federal force, some 13,000, of soldiers (Marines and US Army), National Guardsmen, and police fought off the protestors.  More than 10,000 were arrested.  Tear gas and smoke were in the air in downtown Washington DC. The streets around the APA convention were patrolled
> 
> Following disruption by gay activists at the 1970 convention in San Francisco, the APA offered a conference panel discussion to be organized by Dr. Kameny, who invited Barbara Gittings, Jack Baker and others to participate in a discussion entitled "Lifestyles of Nonpatient Homosexuals", which ensured the panelists admittance to all of the convention's activities including the annual Convocation of Fellows."_
> 
> 1971: Zapping the APA Convention
> 
> 
> The best part about this History is that at this time Gay Organizations were Directly in Line with and Marching with NAMBLA... Fact not Fiction.
> 
> It wasn't until 1994 that the Gay Community was finally "outed" regarding their Ties to NAMBLA when the ILGA was removed from the World Conference on Population and Disease for it.
> 
> Since that year, they have been Smart enough to Avoid their old Friends...
> 
> But not always:
> 
> _*University of Minnesota Press book challenges anxiety about pedophilia *
> 
> Mark O'Keefe Newhouse News Service
> Published Mar 26, 2002
> 
> Source: StarTribune.com: News, weather, sports from Minneapolis, St. Paul and Minnesota (Link has since been Purged by the Star... Of course... But I have the entire thing here)
> 
> Sex between adults and children has been a societal taboo so strong that it's considered one of our few unquestioned moral principles. But arguments have emerged in academic journals, books and online that at least some such sex should be acceptable, especially when children consent to it...
> 
> With more research, some scholars say, it may be only a matter of time before modern society accepts adult-child sex, just as it has learned to accept premarital sex and homosexual sex.
> 
> "Children are the last bastion of the old sexual morality," wrote one of the trailblazers for this view, Harris Mirkin, an associate professor of political science at the University of Missouri-Kansas City...
> 
> Mirkin, whose academic specialty is the politics of sex, wrote in a 1999 article *published in The Journal of Homosexuality* that society perceives youths as seduced, abused victims and not "partners or initiators or willing participants" in sex with adults, "even if they are hustlers."
> 
> In an interview, Mirkin said the outrage surrounding the Roman Catholic Church's pedophilia scandal illustrates how the public views acts of intergenerational contact as "one big blur" of child abuse when it's likely "very, very mild stuff."
> 
> "We say if someone touches or molests or diddles or whatever a kid it will ruin the rest of their life. I don't believe it. I think kids are more likely to laugh at it more than anything else -- unless the whole culture says this is the most horrible thing that can happen to you."
> 
> Mirkin is not alone in questioning whether children are harmed by sexual contact with adults. The March 2002 American Psychologist devotes its entire issue to the ongoing fallout of a journal article that did just that.
> 
> The piece, in the July 1998 issue of Psychological Bulletin, was written by Bruce Rind, then an assistant professor of psychology at Temple University; Robert Bauserman, a lecturer then with the department of psychology at the University of Michigan; and Philip Tromovitch, then pursuing a doctorate at the University of Pennsylvania.
> 
> The trio reviewed 59 studies of college students who, as children, had sexual interaction with significantly older people or were coerced into sexual activity with someone of their own age. They concluded that negative effects "were neither pervasive nor typically intense, and that men reacted much less negatively than women." It recommended that a child's "willing encounter with positive reactions" be called "adult-child sex" instead of "abuse."
> 
> A soon-to-be-released book, "Harmful to Minors: The Perils of Protecting Children From Sex," is being advertised by its publisher, University of Minnesota Press, as challenging widespread anxieties about pedophilia.
> 
> In an interview, the book's author, journalist Judith Levine, praised the Rind study as evidence that "doesn't line up with the ideology that it's always harmful for kids to have sexual relationships with adults."
> 
> She said the pedophilia among Roman Catholic priests is complicated to analyze, because it's almost always secret, considered forbidden and involves an authority figure.
> 
> She added, however, that, "yes, conceivably, absolutely" a boy's sexual experience with a priest could be positive."..._
> 
> You can read MOAR at the link under the headline.
> 
> Of course I will be Attacked for Observing what is... But what I have Posted is 100% True.
> 
> And if you Doubt for a Minute that the Pedo's are the Gays of the 50's and 60's right now to the Gay Community, then you are kidding yourselves.
> 
> The ONLY Reason most of them Distances themselves from NAMBLA and the others is because they got Caught and it Harmed their own Agenda.
> 
> History is what it is... If you want to be Angry about History then so be it.
> 
> I'm just an Observer.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bodecea's Sock Seawytch never dealt with this OP either...
> 
> No Surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...

Not only been dealt with, been thrashed and trashed.

that is unless you think that the study of psychology simply stopped in the early 1970s and we haven't learned anything since.

You're not all that knowlegable about current events, are ya, little brother?


----------



## gallantwarrior

PJC said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> While homosexuality might be considered "normal" by human definition and standards, it is not normal by Natural law.  In Nature, sex is a means of propagating the species.  Homosexuality does nothing to continue a species existence.  Under human definition, sex is also a means to express one's affection for another.  Homosexuals, like heterosexuals, use sex as an expression of their affection for and bond with, another being.
> In the human sense, I suppose one could label homosexuality as "normal" for homo-sapiens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scientists have determined that homosexuality occurs in about 1500 animal species and is therefore obviously considered natural; you are wrong.  sorry
Click to expand...


Links?


----------



## gallantwarrior

PJC said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> In nature, homosexuality allows creatures to satisfy their sex drive without causing havoc in established tribes.  So in polygamous groups, the unattached males having other outlets could help continue the species' existence by not upsetting the time-tested status quo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's why juvenile and non-dominant males hang around the edges of herds (tribes), often dashing in to breed the females when the superior males are engaged in combat.  If you refer to the mounting behavior often observed in bachelor groups, you will also observe similar mounting activities in groups of females, too.  If you observe closely enough, you will also notice that there is no sexual penetration.  Such displays serve to establish the herd hierarchy, those doing the mounting being superior to those mounted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "If we refer to the mounting behavior often observed"?  No we are not referring to such.  We are referring to homosexuality being found in 1500 species which commonsensically means homosexuality is natural, by definition because it occurs in nature.
Click to expand...


Links?


----------



## gallantwarrior

PJC said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality is a naturally occurring manifestation of the human condition, it is not a mental illness.
> 
> The issue has nothing to do with lawyers and PR firms but a realization on the part of the mental health community that there was a rush to judgement in the past with regard to homosexuality, where its classification as a mental illness was predicated on fear, hate, and ignorance.
> 
> Because homosexuality is normal, and always has been, the stigma of mental illness was appropriately removed in the context of scientific integrity, where mental health professionals acknowledged the error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Normal" if you wish to consider it a "human condition".  Highly abnormal if you consider natural law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  It occurs in about 1500 different animal species, therefore it occurs in nature; hence by definition it is natural.
Click to expand...


Links, documentation, and specific instances.


----------



## gallantwarrior

It is absolutely hilarious that homosexuals, and their advocates, simply will not, or perhaps cannot, accept the fact that what they do, while "normal" for humans, is not _natural _in the overall biological scheme of Nature.  The fact that they argue to vehemently, without providing verifiable proof of their claims that homosexuality occurs naturally in healthy, normal mammal populations, actually indicates their deep uncertainty that their claims are true.  They demonstrate an obsessive drive to force acceptance of their biological abnormality on others, as if widespread, general acceptance will somehow legitimize their status.
Given the facts of their demands, and the response of some sectors of society, this is NOT about equality at all.  It is most definitely about obtaining some privileged status and reaping government largesse based on their claims of being somehow "special" and different from the segment of the population behaving naturally, and not just "normally".


----------



## mal

PJC said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Homosexuality: The Mental Illness That Went Away*An alternative perspective on mental disorders | PHILIP HICKEY, PH.D.
> 
> _According to the American Psychiatric Association, until 1974 homosexuality was a mental illness.  Freud had alluded to homosexuality numerous times in his writings, and had concluded that paranoia and homosexuality were inseparable.  Other psychiatrists wrote copiously on the subject, and homosexuality was treated on a wide basis.  There was little or no suggestion within the psychiatric community that homosexuality might be conceptualized as anything other than a mental illness that needed to be treated.  And, of course, homosexuality was listed as a mental illness in DSM-II.
> 
> Then in 1970 gay activists protested against the APA convention in San Francisco.  These scenes were repeated in 1971, and as people came out of the closet and felt empowered politically and socially, the APA directorate became increasingly uncomfortable with their stance.  In 1973 the APAs nomenclature task force recommended that homosexuality be declared normal.  The trustees were not prepared to go that far, but they did vote to remove homosexuality from the list of mental illnesses by a vote of 13 to 0, with 2 abstentions.  This decision was confirmed by a vote of the APA membership, and homosexuality was no longer listed in the seventh edition of DSM-II, which was issued in 1974.
> 
> Whats noteworthy about this is that the removal of homosexuality from the list of mental illnesses was not triggered by some scientific breakthrough.  There was no new fact or set of facts that stimulated this major change.  Rather, it was the simple reality that gay people started to kick up a fuss.  They gained a voice and began to make themselves heard.  And the APA reacted with truly astonishing speed.  And with good reason.  They realized intuitively that a protracted battle would have drawn increasing attention to the spurious nature of their entire taxonomy.  So they quickly cut loose the gay community and forestalled any radical scrutiny of the DSM system generally.
> 
> Also noteworthy is the fact that the vote of the membership was by no means unanimous.  Only about 55% of the members who voted favored the change.
> 
> Of course, the APA put the best spin they could on these events.  The fact is that they altered their taxonomy because of intense pressure from the gay community, but they claimed that the change was prompted by research findings.
> 
> So all the people who had this terrible illness were cured overnight  by a vote! _
> Read MOAR!:
> 
> Mental Health Diagnoses Decided by Vote, Not Discovery
> 
> And if you don't Believe this Doctor's Claims about the Protests, would you Believe Gays themselves?...
> 
> _"The May 1971 Scene:  A Bad Time for a Conference in Washington DC
> The American Psychiatric Association (APA) held its annual convention in Washington DC during the first week of May 1971, amidst the turmoil and congestion of the MayDay antiwar demonstrations and at a time when the Gay MayDay contingent in those demonstrations had drawn large numbers of gay men and lesbians to the city.  The convention was held at the Shoreham Hotel which backed up on Rock Creek Park.  The scene in the city was chaotic: protestors, estimated at more than 10,000, (the remnants of an initial contingent of nearly 50,000) had spent the mornings of Monday May 3rd and Tuesday May 4th disrupting traffic, blocking roads and bridges, and trying to bring the normal business of government to a halt in protest against the Vietnam War.  An even larger federal force, some 13,000, of soldiers (Marines and US Army), National Guardsmen, and police fought off the protestors.  More than 10,000 were arrested.  Tear gas and smoke were in the air in downtown Washington DC. The streets around the APA convention were patrolled
> 
> Following disruption by gay activists at the 1970 convention in San Francisco, the APA offered a conference panel discussion to be organized by Dr. Kameny, who invited Barbara Gittings, Jack Baker and others to participate in a discussion entitled "Lifestyles of Nonpatient Homosexuals", which ensured the panelists admittance to all of the convention's activities including the annual Convocation of Fellows."_
> 
> 1971: Zapping the APA Convention
> 
> 
> The best part about this History is that at this time Gay Organizations were Directly in Line with and Marching with NAMBLA... Fact not Fiction.
> 
> It wasn't until 1994 that the Gay Community was finally "outed" regarding their Ties to NAMBLA when the ILGA was removed from the World Conference on Population and Disease for it.
> 
> Since that year, they have been Smart enough to Avoid their old Friends...
> 
> But not always:
> 
> _*University of Minnesota Press book challenges anxiety about pedophilia *
> 
> Mark O'Keefe Newhouse News Service
> Published Mar 26, 2002
> 
> Source: StarTribune.com: News, weather, sports from Minneapolis, St. Paul and Minnesota (Link has since been Purged by the Star... Of course... But I have the entire thing here)
> 
> Sex between adults and children has been a societal taboo so strong that it's considered one of our few unquestioned moral principles. But arguments have emerged in academic journals, books and online that at least some such sex should be acceptable, especially when children consent to it...
> 
> With more research, some scholars say, it may be only a matter of time before modern society accepts adult-child sex, just as it has learned to accept premarital sex and homosexual sex.
> 
> "Children are the last bastion of the old sexual morality," wrote one of the trailblazers for this view, Harris Mirkin, an associate professor of political science at the University of Missouri-Kansas City...
> 
> Mirkin, whose academic specialty is the politics of sex, wrote in a 1999 article *published in The Journal of Homosexuality* that society perceives youths as seduced, abused victims and not "partners or initiators or willing participants" in sex with adults, "even if they are hustlers."
> 
> In an interview, Mirkin said the outrage surrounding the Roman Catholic Church's pedophilia scandal illustrates how the public views acts of intergenerational contact as "one big blur" of child abuse when it's likely "very, very mild stuff."
> 
> "We say if someone touches or molests or diddles or whatever a kid it will ruin the rest of their life. I don't believe it. I think kids are more likely to laugh at it more than anything else -- unless the whole culture says this is the most horrible thing that can happen to you."
> 
> Mirkin is not alone in questioning whether children are harmed by sexual contact with adults. The March 2002 American Psychologist devotes its entire issue to the ongoing fallout of a journal article that did just that.
> 
> The piece, in the July 1998 issue of Psychological Bulletin, was written by Bruce Rind, then an assistant professor of psychology at Temple University; Robert Bauserman, a lecturer then with the department of psychology at the University of Michigan; and Philip Tromovitch, then pursuing a doctorate at the University of Pennsylvania.
> 
> The trio reviewed 59 studies of college students who, as children, had sexual interaction with significantly older people or were coerced into sexual activity with someone of their own age. They concluded that negative effects "were neither pervasive nor typically intense, and that men reacted much less negatively than women." It recommended that a child's "willing encounter with positive reactions" be called "adult-child sex" instead of "abuse."
> 
> A soon-to-be-released book, "Harmful to Minors: The Perils of Protecting Children From Sex," is being advertised by its publisher, University of Minnesota Press, as challenging widespread anxieties about pedophilia.
> 
> In an interview, the book's author, journalist Judith Levine, praised the Rind study as evidence that "doesn't line up with the ideology that it's always harmful for kids to have sexual relationships with adults."
> 
> She said the pedophilia among Roman Catholic priests is complicated to analyze, because it's almost always secret, considered forbidden and involves an authority figure.
> 
> She added, however, that, "yes, conceivably, absolutely" a boy's sexual experience with a priest could be positive."..._
> 
> You can read MOAR at the link under the headline.
> 
> Of course I will be Attacked for Observing what is... But what I have Posted is 100% True.
> 
> And if you Doubt for a Minute that the Pedo's are the Gays of the 50's and 60's right now to the Gay Community, then you are kidding yourselves.
> 
> The ONLY Reason most of them Distances themselves from NAMBLA and the others is because they got Caught and it Harmed their own Agenda.
> 
> History is what it is... If you want to be Angry about History then so be it.
> 
> I'm just an Observer.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bodecea's Sock Seawytch never dealt with this OP either...
> 
> No Surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only been dealt with, been thrashed and trashed.
> 
> that is unless you think that the study of psychology simply stopped in the early 1970s and we haven't learned anything since.
> 
> You're not all that knowlegable about current events, are ya, little brother?
Click to expand...


The Science didn't Change... The Politics did. 

The APA Reacted to Protests... They didn't Root their Change in Science or Evidence... It was simply a Reaction to Protests and Social Winds at the time.



peace...


----------



## PJC

gallantwarrior said:


> PJC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> While homosexuality might be considered "normal" by human definition and standards, it is not normal by Natural law.  In Nature, sex is a means of propagating the species.  Homosexuality does nothing to continue a species existence.  Under human definition, sex is also a means to express one's affection for another.  Homosexuals, like heterosexuals, use sex as an expression of their affection for and bond with, another being.
> In the human sense, I suppose one could label homosexuality as "normal" for homo-sapiens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scientists have determined that homosexuality occurs in about 1500 animal species and is therefore obviously considered natural; you are wrong.  sorry
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Links?
Click to expand...


 "it is not normal by Natural law." claim from gallantwarrior.

you first.....

Links?


----------



## PJC

gallantwarrior said:


> PJC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's why juvenile and non-dominant males hang around the edges of herds (tribes), often dashing in to breed the females when the superior males are engaged in combat.  If you refer to the mounting behavior often observed in bachelor groups, you will also observe similar mounting activities in groups of females, too.  If you observe closely enough, you will also notice that there is no sexual penetration.  Such displays serve to establish the herd hierarchy, those doing the mounting being superior to those mounted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If we refer to the mounting behavior often observed"?  No we are not referring to such.  We are referring to homosexuality being found in 1500 species which commonsensically means homosexuality is natural, by definition because it occurs in nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Links?
Click to expand...


Why doth thou demand links from others, when thou hast not first supplied links for thy assertions, eh?   

You first.


----------



## PJC

gallantwarrior said:


> PJC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Normal" if you wish to consider it a "human condition".  Highly abnormal if you consider natural law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.  It occurs in about 1500 different animal species, therefore it occurs in nature; hence by definition it is natural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Links, documentation, and specific instances.
Click to expand...


 "Normal" if you wish to consider it a "human condition". Highly abnormal if you consider natural law."

As you said: Links, documentation, and specific instances."



That is unless your rules concerning "links, documentation, and specific instances apply to others...but don't apply to you???

You decide, then get back with me.


----------



## PJC

gallantwarrior said:


> It is absolutely hilarious that homosexuals, and their advocates, simply will not, or perhaps cannot, accept the fact that what they do, while "normal" for humans, is not _natural _in the overall biological scheme of Nature.  The fact that they argue to vehemently, without providing verifiable proof of their claims that homosexuality occurs naturally in healthy, normal mammal populations, actually indicates their deep uncertainty that their claims are true.  They demonstrate an obsessive drive to force acceptance of their biological abnormality on others, as if widespread, general acceptance will somehow legitimize their status.
> Given the facts of their demands, and the response of some sectors of society, this is NOT about equality at all.  It is most definitely about obtaining some privileged status and reaping government largesse based on their claims of being somehow "special" and different from the segment of the population behaving naturally, and not just "normally".


 
It is absolutely hilarious that homophobes, and their advocates, simply will not, or perhaps cannot, accept the fact that what gays do is normal for humans and is also natural in the overall biological scheme of Nature because homosexuality occurs in nature.  (Webster defines natural as: existing in or produced by nature, hence by definition, homosexuality is logically natural).  The fact that homophobes argue so vehemently, without providing verifiable proof of their claims that homosexuality does not occur naturally in healthy, normal mammal populations, actually indicates their deep uncertainty that their claims are true.  They demonstrate an obsessive drive to force acceptance of their bigoted hatred and homophobic abnormality on others, as if widespread general acceptance will somehow legitimize and rationalize their animosity of people who have done them no ill.
Given the facts of homophobes demands, and the response of some sectors of society (for example the far right ultra-religious nutbag freakazoids), this is NOT about logic and common sense at all.  It is most definitely about obtaining acceptance for their prejudice and intolerance, from others in society so that homophobes obsessive hatred is viewed as justified, rational, and moral; when in fact it is neither justified, nor rational, nor moral.

I like how your argument kinda-sorta works both ways like that.  dont you?   
So again, you demand proof from others, while avoiding giving any yourself.

Why the irrational and inconsistent double standard, buddy, eh?

 

Buuuut, Ill take the high road and be the better man by providing my links first.  Hopefully you will have the honor and integrity of reciprocating by providing your links to support your claims as well.

Here you go:
>>>www dot boundless.com/psychology/gender-development-and-sexuality/sexual-orientation/homosexuality-in-animals/<<<

Will you show integrity and honor by now providing your links, or will you not?

Balls in your court.


----------



## gallantwarrior

PJC said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PJC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.  It occurs in about 1500 different animal species, therefore it occurs in nature; hence by definition it is natural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links, documentation, and specific instances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Normal" if you wish to consider it a "human condition". Highly abnormal if you consider natural law."
> 
> As you said: Links, documentation, and specific instances."
> 
> 
> 
> That is unless your rules concerning "links, documentation, and specific instances apply to others...but don't apply to you???
> 
> You decide, then get back with me.
Click to expand...


I express my opinion based on observation and study.  You make a quantifiable assertion.  Or is it simply your opinion that 1500 species of animals are homosexual?


----------



## gallantwarrior

PJC said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is absolutely hilarious that homosexuals, and their advocates, simply will not, or perhaps cannot, accept the fact that what they do, while "normal" for humans, is not _natural _in the overall biological scheme of Nature.  The fact that they argue to vehemently, without providing verifiable proof of their claims that homosexuality occurs naturally in healthy, normal mammal populations, actually indicates their deep uncertainty that their claims are true.  They demonstrate an obsessive drive to force acceptance of their biological abnormality on others, as if widespread, general acceptance will somehow legitimize their status.
> Given the facts of their demands, and the response of some sectors of society, this is NOT about equality at all.  It is most definitely about obtaining some privileged status and reaping government largesse based on their claims of being somehow "special" and different from the segment of the population behaving naturally, and not just "normally".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is absolutely hilarious that homophobes, and their advocates, simply will not, or perhaps cannot, accept the fact that what gays do is normal for humans and is also natural in the overall biological scheme of Nature because homosexuality occurs in nature.  (Webster defines natural as: existing in or produced by nature, hence by definition, homosexuality is logically natural).  The fact that homophobes argue so vehemently, without providing verifiable proof of their claims that homosexuality does not occur naturally in healthy, normal mammal populations, actually indicates their deep uncertainty that their claims are true.  They demonstrate an obsessive drive to force acceptance of their bigoted hatred and homophobic abnormality on others, as if widespread general acceptance will somehow legitimize and rationalize their animosity of people who have done them no ill.
> Given the facts of homophobes demands, and the response of some sectors of society (for example the far right ultra-religious nutbag freakazoids), this is NOT about logic and common sense at all.  It is most definitely about obtaining acceptance for their prejudice and intolerance, from others in society so that homophobes obsessive hatred is viewed as justified, rational, and moral; when in fact it is neither justified, nor rational, nor moral.
> 
> I like how your argument kinda-sorta works both ways like that.  dont you?
> So again, you demand proof from others, while avoiding giving any yourself.
> 
> Why the irrational and inconsistent double standard, buddy, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> Buuuut, Ill take the high road and be the better man by providing my links first.  Hopefully you will have the honor and integrity of reciprocating by providing your links to support your claims as well.
> 
> Here you go:
> >>>www dot boundless.com/psychology/gender-development-and-sexuality/sexual-orientation/homosexuality-in-animals/<<<
> 
> Will you show integrity and honor by now providing your links, or will you not?
> 
> Balls in your court.
Click to expand...


Too bad your link is a fail, too.


----------



## mal

3.GLSEN believes that learning about the diversity of humankind is an essential part of education in a democratic society, and affirms the right of students to learn in classroom environments that nurture diversity. *GLSEN encourages schools to allow students in all grade levels access* to curricula, trainings, texts and materials -- in all areas including but not limited to, history, literature, family life, *sexuality and health education* -- that are relevant, comprehensive, age-appropriate, medically-accurate and inclusive of sexual orientation and gender identity/expression. GLSEN calls upon public policy makers to remove any prohibitive laws that forbid or discourage in-school discussions of sexual orientation and gender identity/expression.

The GLSEN Public Policy Platform | GLSEN: Gay, Lesbian and Straight Education Network

When I Suggested that 5th Grade Sex Ed would be a Target for the Agenda I was Attacked... Right here on this Board.



peace...


----------



## mal

PJC said:


> Buuuut, Ill take the high road and be the better man by providing my links first.  Hopefully you will have the honor and integrity of reciprocating by providing your links to support your claims as well.
> 
> Here you go:
> >>>www dot boundless.com/psychology/gender-development-and-sexuality/sexual-orientation/homosexuality-in-animals/<<<
> 
> Will you show integrity and honor by now providing your links, or will you not?
> 
> Balls in your court.[/color]



Animals do ALL Sorts of things... When you guys try to Justify your Defiance of your Natural Equipment and Design with what Animals do...

You really Invite Analogies to Beastiality. 

Did you know that Animals Eat their Young?...

They also Engage in Interspecies Sexual Contact... True Story.

Let me Guess... You only want to Selectively look at the Animal Kingdom?...

You must be a Liberal. 



peace...


----------



## PJC

mal said:


> PJC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bodecea's Sock Seawytch never dealt with this OP either...
> 
> No Surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> Not only been dealt with, been thrashed and trashed.
> 
> that is unless you think that the study of psychology simply stopped in the early 1970s and we haven't learned anything since.
> 
> You're not all that knowlegable about current events, are ya, little brother?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Science didn't Change... The Politics did.
> 
> The APA Reacted to Protests... They didn't Root their Change in Science or Evidence... It was simply a Reaction to Protests and Social Winds at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Science is always changing and growing the more we study and learn, my son.

Science does not remain stagnant.

Politics are always politics.


----------



## mal

PJC said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PJC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only been dealt with, been thrashed and trashed.
> 
> that is unless you think that the study of psychology simply stopped in the early 1970s and we haven't learned anything since.
> 
> You're not all that knowlegable about current events, are ya, little brother?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Science didn't Change... The Politics did.
> 
> The APA Reacted to Protests... They didn't Root their Change in Science or Evidence... It was simply a Reaction to Protests and Social Winds at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Science is always changing and growing the more we study and learn, my son.
> 
> Science does not remain stagnant.
> 
> Politics are always politics.
Click to expand...


When this Happened there was no Change or Evolution in their Science...

They simply Reacted to the Protests and Decided it wasnt' worth the Negative Press.

It's History... do what you want with it.

The APA wasn't Anti-Gay calling Homosexuality a "Mental Disorder" in the early 70's simply because Gays are "icky".

Link me where their previous Science was Negated by New Science when they Changed their Position?...

You can't.



peace...


----------



## PJC

gallantwarrior said:


> PJC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Links, documentation, and specific instances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Normal" if you wish to consider it a "human condition". Highly abnormal if you consider natural law."
> 
> As you said: Links, documentation, and specific instances."
> 
> 
> 
> That is unless your rules concerning "links, documentation, and specific instances apply to others...but don't apply to you???
> 
> You decide, then get back with me.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I express my opinion based on observation and study.  You make a quantifiable assertion.  Or is it simply your opinion that 1500 species of animals are homosexual?
Click to expand...



chuckle chuckle.  showed your lack of integrity and honor...just like i knew you would.  thanks

One based one's opinions off of facts if one's opinions are sound and valid; if one (you in this case) can not produce facts to support one's opinions, then those opinions are unsound, invalid, and possibly based merely upon irrational presumption and illogical prejudices.

So, you admit you have no facts.

thanks for playin'..

Next?


----------



## PJC

gallantwarrior said:


> PJC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is absolutely hilarious that homosexuals, and their advocates, simply will not, or perhaps cannot, accept the fact that what they do, while "normal" for humans, is not _natural _in the overall biological scheme of Nature.  The fact that they argue to vehemently, without providing verifiable proof of their claims that homosexuality occurs naturally in healthy, normal mammal populations, actually indicates their deep uncertainty that their claims are true.  They demonstrate an obsessive drive to force acceptance of their biological abnormality on others, as if widespread, general acceptance will somehow legitimize their status.
> Given the facts of their demands, and the response of some sectors of society, this is NOT about equality at all.  It is most definitely about obtaining some privileged status and reaping government largesse based on their claims of being somehow "special" and different from the segment of the population behaving naturally, and not just "normally".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is absolutely hilarious that homophobes, and their advocates, simply will not, or perhaps cannot, accept the fact that what gays do is normal for humans and is also natural in the overall biological scheme of Nature because homosexuality occurs in nature.  (Webster defines natural as: existing in or produced by nature, hence by definition, homosexuality is logically natural).  The fact that homophobes argue so vehemently, without providing verifiable proof of their claims that homosexuality does not occur naturally in healthy, normal mammal populations, actually indicates their deep uncertainty that their claims are true.  They demonstrate an obsessive drive to force acceptance of their bigoted hatred and homophobic abnormality on others, as if widespread general acceptance will somehow legitimize and rationalize their animosity of people who have done them no ill.
> Given the facts of homophobes demands, and the response of some sectors of society (for example the far right ultra-religious nutbag freakazoids), this is NOT about logic and common sense at all.  It is most definitely about obtaining acceptance for their prejudice and intolerance, from others in society so that homophobes obsessive hatred is viewed as justified, rational, and moral; when in fact it is neither justified, nor rational, nor moral.
> 
> I like how your argument kinda-sorta works both ways like that.  dont you?
> So again, you demand proof from others, while avoiding giving any yourself.
> 
> Why the irrational and inconsistent double standard, buddy, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> Buuuut, Ill take the high road and be the better man by providing my links first.  Hopefully you will have the honor and integrity of reciprocating by providing your links to support your claims as well.
> 
> Here you go:
> >>>www dot boundless.com/psychology/gender-development-and-sexuality/sexual-orientation/homosexuality-in-animals/<<<
> 
> Will you show integrity and honor by now providing your links, or will you not?
> 
> Balls in your court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad your link is a fail, too.
Click to expand...



Oh darn...did you forget to change the word "dot" to a . between the www and the word boundless?

Wow, i reckon you got a problem with your operator headspace and timing there, dude.



(yer not all that bright, are you, mal? )  yuk yuk yuk


----------



## PJC

mal said:


> 3.GLSEN believes that learning about the diversity of humankind is an essential part of education in a democratic society, and affirms the right of students to learn in classroom environments that nurture diversity. *GLSEN encourages schools to allow students in all grade levels access* to curricula, trainings, texts and materials -- in all areas including but not limited to, history, literature, family life, *sexuality and health education* -- that are relevant, comprehensive, age-appropriate, medically-accurate and inclusive of sexual orientation and gender identity/expression. GLSEN calls upon public policy makers to remove any prohibitive laws that forbid or discourage in-school discussions of sexual orientation and gender identity/expression.
> 
> The GLSEN Public Policy Platform | GLSEN: Gay, Lesbian and Straight Education Network
> 
> When I Suggested that 5th Grade Sex Ed would be a Target for the Agenda I was Attacked... Right here on this Board.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



Nothing like an eeeever so slight change of subtopic to deflect, eh?

Yer a lil weasel, eh buddy?


----------



## PJC

mal said:


> PJC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buuuut, I&#8217;ll take the high road and be the better man by providing my links first.  Hopefully you will have the honor and integrity of reciprocating by providing your links to support your claims as well.
> 
> Here you go:
> >>>www dot boundless.com/psychology/gender-development-and-sexuality/sexual-orientation/homosexuality-in-animals/<<<
> 
> Will you show integrity and honor by now providing your links, or will you not?
> 
> Balls in your court.[/color]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animals do ALL Sorts of things... When you guys try to Justify your Defiance of your Natural Equipment and Design with what Animals do...
> 
> You really Invite Analogies to Beastiality.
> 
> Did you know that Animals Eat their Young?...
> 
> They also Engage in Interspecies Sexual Contact... True Story.
> 
> Let me Guess... You only want to Selectively look at the Animal Kingdom?...
> 
> You must be a Liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Now that was an exceptionally good example of the fallacy of "Moving the goalposts".

Homophobe:  "Homosexuality ain't natural I tells ya; you don't see animals doing it...and man is just an animal so if they don't do it, why should we?  (of course i provide no evidence to support that assertion.)"     

Rationalist:  Homosexuality occurs in about 1500 species.

Homophobe: oh yeah?  Well, where's your evidence to support your assertion? (even though i provided no evidence to support my assertion)"

Rationalist:  here you go.....>>>www dot boundless.com/psychology/gender-development-and-sexuality/sexual-orientation/homosexuality-in-animals/<<<  

(psst, Mal, remember to change the dot to a . )

Homophobe:  Well.....er.....um....ahem.....well....Animals do ALL Sorts of things....and we're not animals.....um....so there!"

You homophobic knuckledraggers aren't all that intelligent....but i gotta admit, yer funny.  

Let me guess, you didn't gradumucate the 8th grade, right jethro?


----------



## mal

PJC said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PJC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buuuut, Ill take the high road and be the better man by providing my links first.  Hopefully you will have the honor and integrity of reciprocating by providing your links to support your claims as well.
> 
> Here you go:
> >>>www dot boundless.com/psychology/gender-development-and-sexuality/sexual-orientation/homosexuality-in-animals/<<<
> 
> Will you show integrity and honor by now providing your links, or will you not?
> 
> Balls in your court.[/color]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animals do ALL Sorts of things... When you guys try to Justify your Defiance of your Natural Equipment and Design with what Animals do...
> 
> You really Invite Analogies to Beastiality.
> 
> Did you know that Animals Eat their Young?...
> 
> They also Engage in Interspecies Sexual Contact... True Story.
> 
> Let me Guess... You only want to Selectively look at the Animal Kingdom?...
> 
> You must be a Liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that was an exceptionally good example of the fallacy of "Moving the goalposts".
> 
> Homophobe:  "Homosexuality ain't natural I tells ya; you don't see animals doing it...and man is just an animal so if they don't do it, why should we?  (of course i provide no evidence to support that assertion.)"
> 
> Rationalist:  Homosexuality occurs in about 1500 species.
> 
> Homophobe: oh yeah?  Well, where's your evidence to support your assertion? (even though i provided no evidence to support my assertion)"
> 
> Rationalist:  here you go.....>>>www dot boundless.com/psychology/gender-development-and-sexuality/sexual-orientation/homosexuality-in-animals/<<<
> 
> (psst, Mal, remember to change the dot to a . )
> 
> Homophobe:  Well.....er.....um....ahem.....well....Animals do ALL Sorts of things....and we're not animals.....um....so there!"
> 
> You homophobic knuckledraggers aren't all that intelligent....but i gotta admit, yer funny.
> 
> Let me guess, you didn't gradumucate the 8th grade, right jethro?
Click to expand...


Does your Retardation Worsen when you are Frustated by Facts?... 

It's Irritating that you can't Counter the Obvious... You want to use Animals to Validate your Sexually Deviant Choices but you don't want to Observe EVERYTHING that Animals do and Relate it to Humans...

Because you are not Honest... Your Agenda is not Honest...

And your Deviation has not Validation on it's own. 



peace...


----------



## PJC

mal said:


> PJC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Science didn't Change... The Politics did.
> 
> The APA Reacted to Protests... They didn't Root their Change in Science or Evidence... It was simply a Reaction to Protests and Social Winds at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Science is always changing and growing the more we study and learn, my son.
> 
> Science does not remain stagnant.
> 
> Politics are always politics.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When this Happened there was no Change or Evolution in their Science...
> 
> They simply Reacted to the Protests and Decided it wasnt' worth the Negative Press.
> 
> It's History... do what you want with it.
> 
> The APA wasn't Anti-Gay calling Homosexuality a "Mental Disorder" in the early 70's simply because Gays are "icky".
> 
> Link me where their previous Science was Negated by New Science when they Changed their Position?...
> 
> You can't.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...



Here's one good link that may enlighten ya'll:

>>>>www dot saybrook.edu/newexistentialists/posts/05-11-12<<<<

Obviously I can.  

(Oh, and pssst, Micor-Mal....don't forget to change the "dot" to a . this time....ya "maroonic idjit".


----------



## PJC

mal said:


> PJC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Animals do ALL Sorts of things... When you guys try to Justify your Defiance of your Natural Equipment and Design with what Animals do...
> 
> You really Invite Analogies to Beastiality.
> 
> Did you know that Animals Eat their Young?...
> 
> They also Engage in Interspecies Sexual Contact... True Story.
> 
> Let me Guess... You only want to Selectively look at the Animal Kingdom?...
> 
> You must be a Liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that was an exceptionally good example of the fallacy of "Moving the goalposts".
> 
> Homophobe:  "Homosexuality ain't natural I tells ya; you don't see animals doing it...and man is just an animal so if they don't do it, why should we?  (of course i provide no evidence to support that assertion.)"
> 
> Rationalist:  Homosexuality occurs in about 1500 species.
> 
> Homophobe: oh yeah?  Well, where's your evidence to support your assertion? (even though i provided no evidence to support my assertion)"
> 
> Rationalist:  here you go.....>>>www dot boundless.com/psychology/gender-development-and-sexuality/sexual-orientation/homosexuality-in-animals/<<<
> 
> (psst, Mal, remember to change the dot to a . )
> 
> Homophobe:  Well.....er.....um....ahem.....well....Animals do ALL Sorts of things....and we're not animals.....um....so there!"
> 
> You homophobic knuckledraggers aren't all that intelligent....but i gotta admit, yer funny.
> 
> Let me guess, you didn't gradumucate the 8th grade, right jethro?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does your Retardation Worsen when you are Frustated by Facts?...
> 
> It's Irritating that you can't Counter the Obvious... You want to use Animals to Validate your Sexually Deviant Choices but you don't want to Observe EVERYTHING that Animals do and Relate it to Humans...
> 
> Because you are not Honest... Your Agenda is not Honest...
> 
> And your Deviation has not Validation on it's own.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


You're obviously confused and showing your inability to follow along with the argument.  I don't know why, it's pretty simple to comprehend here.

Here it is again in reader's digest condensed version.  Please *do* try to pay attention this time, lil guy.

The argument was that homosexuality isn't natural.

I stated that it is natural as defined by Webster's dictionary because it occurs in nature (about 1500 species of animals and i provided a link to a study which attests to same.)

My argument had naught to do with using animal behavior to validate human behavior, it was merely to show that homosexuality is natural.

Either you are rather dimwitted, extremely dense and legitimately can't comprehend this simple fact....


....or you do understand what this mini-debate was about and you are using deception to fallaciously move the goal posts.

Why is that?  

Because you, Micro-Mal are not Honest... Your Agenda of hate is not Honest...

And your societal moral Deviation has not Validation on it's own.  Your bigoted hatred of and illogical prejudiced toward those who have done you no ill is immoral and irrational.

You lack integrity, honor, respect for others, and courage.

Aaaand with that. it's time to get ready for bed.

G'night.......buddy.


----------



## mal

PJC said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PJC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that was an exceptionally good example of the fallacy of "Moving the goalposts".
> 
> Homophobe:  "Homosexuality ain't natural I tells ya; you don't see animals doing it...and man is just an animal so if they don't do it, why should we?  (of course i provide no evidence to support that assertion.)"
> 
> Rationalist:  Homosexuality occurs in about 1500 species.
> 
> Homophobe: oh yeah?  Well, where's your evidence to support your assertion? (even though i provided no evidence to support my assertion)"
> 
> Rationalist:  here you go.....>>>www dot boundless.com/psychology/gender-development-and-sexuality/sexual-orientation/homosexuality-in-animals/<<<
> 
> (psst, Mal, remember to change the dot to a . )
> 
> Homophobe:  Well.....er.....um....ahem.....well....Animals do ALL Sorts of things....and we're not animals.....um....so there!"
> 
> You homophobic knuckledraggers aren't all that intelligent....but i gotta admit, yer funny.
> 
> Let me guess, you didn't gradumucate the 8th grade, right jethro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does your Retardation Worsen when you are Frustated by Facts?...
> 
> It's Irritating that you can't Counter the Obvious... You want to use Animals to Validate your Sexually Deviant Choices but you don't want to Observe EVERYTHING that Animals do and Relate it to Humans...
> 
> Because you are not Honest... Your Agenda is not Honest...
> 
> And your Deviation has not Validation on it's own.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're obviously confused and showing your inability to follow along with the argument.  I don't know why, it's pretty simple to comprehend here.
> 
> Here it is again in reader's digest condensed version.  Please do try to pay attention this time, lil guy.
> 
> The argument was that homosexuality isn't natural.
> 
> I stated that it is natural as defined by Webster's dictionary because it occurs in nature (about 1500 species of animals and i provided a link to a study which attests to same.)
> 
> My argument had naught to do with using animal behavior to validate human behavior, it was merely to show that homosexuality is natural.
> 
> Either you are rather dimwitted and extremely dense and legitimately can't comprehend this simple fact....
> 
> 
> ....or you do understand what this min-debate was about and you are using deception to fallaciously move the goal posts.
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> Because you, Micro-Mal are not Honest... Your Agenda of hate is not Honest...
> 
> And your societal moral Deviation has not Validation on it's own.  Your bigoted hatred of and illogical prejudiced toward those who have done you no ill is immoral and irrational.
> 
> You lack integrity, honor, respect for others, and courage.
Click to expand...


Again, Load that should've been Swallowed...

You did nothing to Refute my Observation that you are using a Certain Animal Behavior to try to Justify and or Validate Human Sexual Deviancies.

Good luck with that.  I Prefer to not find my Validation in what Animals do.

I can see why you have to go there thought... 



peace...


----------



## poet

mal said:


> PJC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does your Retardation Worsen when you are Frustated by Facts?...
> 
> It's Irritating that you can't Counter the Obvious... You want to use Animals to Validate your Sexually Deviant Choices but you don't want to Observe EVERYTHING that Animals do and Relate it to Humans...
> 
> Because you are not Honest... Your Agenda is not Honest...
> 
> And your Deviation has not Validation on it's own.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're obviously confused and showing your inability to follow along with the argument.  I don't know why, it's pretty simple to comprehend here.
> 
> Here it is again in reader's digest condensed version.  Please do try to pay attention this time, lil guy.
> 
> The argument was that homosexuality isn't natural.
> 
> I stated that it is natural as defined by Webster's dictionary because it occurs in nature (about 1500 species of animals and i provided a link to a study which attests to same.)
> 
> My argument had naught to do with using animal behavior to validate human behavior, it was merely to show that homosexuality is natural.
> 
> Either you are rather dimwitted and extremely dense and legitimately can't comprehend this simple fact....
> 
> 
> ....or you do understand what this min-debate was about and you are using deception to fallaciously move the goal posts.
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> Because you, Micro-Mal are not Honest... Your Agenda of hate is not Honest...
> 
> And your societal moral Deviation has not Validation on it's own.  Your bigoted hatred of and illogical prejudiced toward those who have done you no ill is immoral and irrational.
> 
> You lack integrity, honor, respect for others, and courage.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, Load that should've been Swallowed...
> 
> You did nothing to Refute my Observation that you are using a Certain Animal Behavior to try to Justify and or Validate Human Sexual Deviancies.
> 
> Good luck with that.  I Prefer to not find my Validation in what Animals do.
> 
> I can see why you have to go there thought...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


That's ironic...you seem to me to be the epitome of an animal, what with that "self-preservation" and "king of the jungle" shit mentality you espouse. And, again, "can" the "homoerotic" references, they don't reflect well on you.


----------



## poet

mal said:


> PJC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Science didn't Change... The Politics did.
> 
> The APA Reacted to Protests... They didn't Root their Change in Science or Evidence... It was simply a Reaction to Protests and Social Winds at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Science is always changing and growing the more we study and learn, my son.
> 
> Science does not remain stagnant.
> 
> Politics are always politics.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When this Happened there was no Change or Evolution in their Science...
> 
> They simply Reacted to the Protests and Decided it wasnt' worth the Negative Press.
> 
> It's History... do what you want with it.
> 
> The APA wasn't Anti-Gay calling Homosexuality a "Mental Disorder" in the early 70's simply because Gays are "icky".
> 
> Link me where their previous Science was Negated by New Science when they Changed their Position?...
> 
> You can't.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Wow...the "flat Earth" theorists, finally became aware that the Earth was round...but let's hold on to the notion that they were accurate in their assessment, in the very beginning. LOLOLOL.


----------



## mal

poet said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PJC said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're obviously confused and showing your inability to follow along with the argument.  I don't know why, it's pretty simple to comprehend here.
> 
> Here it is again in reader's digest condensed version.  Please do try to pay attention this time, lil guy.
> 
> The argument was that homosexuality isn't natural.
> 
> I stated that it is natural as defined by Webster's dictionary because it occurs in nature (about 1500 species of animals and i provided a link to a study which attests to same.)
> 
> My argument had naught to do with using animal behavior to validate human behavior, it was merely to show that homosexuality is natural.
> 
> Either you are rather dimwitted and extremely dense and legitimately can't comprehend this simple fact....
> 
> 
> ....or you do understand what this min-debate was about and you are using deception to fallaciously move the goal posts.
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> Because you, Micro-Mal are not Honest... Your Agenda of hate is not Honest...
> 
> And your societal moral Deviation has not Validation on it's own.  Your bigoted hatred of and illogical prejudiced toward those who have done you no ill is immoral and irrational.
> 
> You lack integrity, honor, respect for others, and courage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, Load that should've been Swallowed...
> 
> You did nothing to Refute my Observation that you are using a Certain Animal Behavior to try to Justify and or Validate Human Sexual Deviancies.
> 
> Good luck with that.  I Prefer to not find my Validation in what Animals do.
> 
> I can see why you have to go there thought...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's ironic...you seem to me to be the epitome of an animal, what with that "self-preservation" and "king of the jungle" shit mentality you espouse. And, again, "can" the "homoerotic" references, they don't reflect well on you.
Click to expand...


Odd that you Assume a Man Swallowing... I was Suggesting that PJC didn't need to Exist...

Are you under the Impression that Men can Pregnant?



peace...


----------



## poet

mal said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, Load that should've been Swallowed...
> 
> You did nothing to Refute my Observation that you are using a Certain Animal Behavior to try to Justify and or Validate Human Sexual Deviancies.
> 
> Good luck with that.  I Prefer to not find my Validation in what Animals do.
> 
> I can see why you have to go there thought...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's ironic...you seem to me to be the epitome of an animal, what with that "self-preservation" and "king of the jungle" shit mentality you espouse. And, again, "can" the "homoerotic" references, they don't reflect well on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Odd that you Assume a Man Swallowing... I was Suggesting that PJC didn't need to Exist...
> 
> *Are you under the Impression that Men can Pregnant?*
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Oh, I'm sorry...I had you mistaken for someone "fluent" in Standard English. I cannot converse with retards. Sorry. My bad. (Straight to ignore)


----------



## mal

poet said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PJC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Science is always changing and growing the more we study and learn, my son.
> 
> Science does not remain stagnant.
> 
> Politics are always politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When this Happened there was no Change or Evolution in their Science...
> 
> They simply Reacted to the Protests and Decided it wasnt' worth the Negative Press.
> 
> It's History... do what you want with it.
> 
> The APA wasn't Anti-Gay calling Homosexuality a "Mental Disorder" in the early 70's simply because Gays are "icky".
> 
> Link me where their previous Science was Negated by New Science when they Changed their Position?...
> 
> You can't.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow...the "flat Earth" theorists, finally became aware that the Earth was round...but let's hold on to the notion that they were accurate in their assessment, in the very beginning. LOLOLOL.
Click to expand...


When you have Link to the APA's Science Changing on the Issue at the time you let me know...

It was a Political Reaction and they can't take issue with the Reasoning they had prior to it for Classifying Homosexuality as a Mental Disorder...

They simply don't Address it... Convenient.



peace...


----------



## HUGGY

*The History behind Normalizing Homosexuality... *

I wonder what the Malster thinks is "normal" homosexuality...as opposed to abnormal homosexuality?

Or...does he?


----------



## gallantwarrior

mal said:


> PJC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buuuut, I&#8217;ll take the high road and be the better man by providing my links first.  Hopefully you will have the honor and integrity of reciprocating by providing your links to support your claims as well.
> 
> Here you go:
> >>>www dot boundless.com/psychology/gender-development-and-sexuality/sexual-orientation/homosexuality-in-animals/<<<
> 
> Will you show integrity and honor by now providing your links, or will you not?
> 
> Balls in your court.[/color]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animals do ALL Sorts of things... When you guys try to Justify your Defiance of your Natural Equipment and Design with what Animals do...
> 
> You really Invite Analogies to Beastiality.
> 
> Did you know that Animals Eat their Young?...
> 
> They also Engage in Interspecies Sexual Contact... True Story.
> 
> Let me Guess... You only want to Selectively look at the Animal Kingdom?...
> 
> You must be a Liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Animals will also breed direct family members, son-mother, daughter-father, brother-sister, etc. if left to their own devices.  
Maybe there's a possibility that homosexuals/lesbians suffer from Oedipus Complex.  Understanding that sexual relations with your father or mother is a strong human social taboo, homos transfer their emotional attachments to others of the same gender in order to cover for or otherwise replace their illicite feelings for close family members of the opposite gender.  With the loosening of social taboos against homosexuality, they now have a "legitimate" outlet for their human sexual urges.
Or perhaps homos are so deeply emotionally pair-bonded with their same-gender parent that they are more comfortable emotionally and physically pair-bonding same sex partners.


----------



## gallantwarrior

PJC said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PJC said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Normal" if you wish to consider it a "human condition". Highly abnormal if you consider natural law."
> 
> As you said: Links, documentation, and specific instances."
> 
> 
> 
> That is unless your rules concerning "links, documentation, and specific instances apply to others...but don't apply to you???
> 
> You decide, then get back with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I express my opinion based on observation and study.  You make a quantifiable assertion.  Or is it simply your opinion that 1500 species of animals are homosexual?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> chuckle chuckle.  showed your lack of integrity and honor...just like i knew you would.  thanks
> 
> One based one's opinions off of facts if one's opinions are sound and valid; if one (you in this case) can not produce facts to support one's opinions, then those opinions are unsound, invalid, and possibly based merely upon irrational presumption and illogical prejudices.
> 
> So, you admit you have no facts.
> 
> thanks for playin'..
> 
> Next?
Click to expand...


Nor have you provided anything other than an exhibition of your fear of rejection by normal, mentally stable adults.  But that's OK.  You keep on playing with yourself, son.


----------



## poet

gallantwarrior said:


> PJC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I express my opinion based on observation and study.  You make a quantifiable assertion.  Or is it simply your opinion that 1500 species of animals are homosexual?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chuckle chuckle.  showed your lack of integrity and honor...just like i knew you would.  thanks
> 
> One based one's opinions off of facts if one's opinions are sound and valid; if one (you in this case) can not produce facts to support one's opinions, then those opinions are unsound, invalid, and possibly based merely upon irrational presumption and illogical prejudices.
> 
> So, you admit you have no facts.
> 
> thanks for playin'..
> 
> Next?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor have you provided anything other than an exhibition of your fear of rejection by normal, mentally stable adults.  But that's OK.  You keep on playing with yourself, son.
Click to expand...


"Normal" and "stable" are relative terms. You strike me as anything but "normal" or "stable".


----------



## mal

gallantwarrior said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PJC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buuuut, Ill take the high road and be the better man by providing my links first.  Hopefully you will have the honor and integrity of reciprocating by providing your links to support your claims as well.
> 
> Here you go:
> >>>www dot boundless.com/psychology/gender-development-and-sexuality/sexual-orientation/homosexuality-in-animals/<<<
> 
> Will you show integrity and honor by now providing your links, or will you not?
> 
> Balls in your court.[/color]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animals do ALL Sorts of things... When you guys try to Justify your Defiance of your Natural Equipment and Design with what Animals do...
> 
> You really Invite Analogies to Beastiality.
> 
> Did you know that Animals Eat their Young?...
> 
> They also Engage in Interspecies Sexual Contact... True Story.
> 
> Let me Guess... You only want to Selectively look at the Animal Kingdom?...
> 
> You must be a Liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Animals will also breed direct family members, son-mother, daughter-father, brother-sister, etc. if left to their own devices.
> Maybe there's a possibility that homosexuals/lesbians suffer from Oedipus Complex.  Understanding that sexual relations with your father or mother is a strong human social taboo, homos transfer their emotional attachments to others of the same gender in order to cover for or otherwise replace their illicite feelings for close family members of the opposite gender.  With the loosening of social taboos against homosexuality, they now have a "legitimate" outlet for their human sexual urges.
> Or perhaps homos are so deeply emotionally pair-bonded with their same-gender parent that they are more comfortable emotionally and physically pair-bonding same sex partners.
Click to expand...


They're Fucking Dishonest... They Target Children... They Deny History... And they Defy the Equipment that Nature Provided them and Demand that Society Embraces it as the same as what Created them...

Seriously... Mental Disorder was Accurate. 



peace...


----------



## poet

gallantwarrior said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PJC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buuuut, Ill take the high road and be the better man by providing my links first.  Hopefully you will have the honor and integrity of reciprocating by providing your links to support your claims as well.
> 
> Here you go:
> >>>www dot boundless.com/psychology/gender-development-and-sexuality/sexual-orientation/homosexuality-in-animals/<<<
> 
> Will you show integrity and honor by now providing your links, or will you not?
> 
> Balls in your court.[/color]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animals do ALL Sorts of things... When you guys try to Justify your Defiance of your Natural Equipment and Design with what Animals do...
> 
> You really Invite Analogies to Beastiality.
> 
> Did you know that Animals Eat their Young?...
> 
> They also Engage in Interspecies Sexual Contact... True Story.
> 
> Let me Guess... You only want to Selectively look at the Animal Kingdom?...
> 
> You must be a Liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Animals will also breed direct family members, son-mother, daughter-father, brother-sister, etc. if left to their own devices.
> Maybe there's a possibility that homosexuals/lesbians suffer from Oedipus Complex.
> 
> *Then what significance does Electra Complex have???? Again, you don't know what you're talking about. *
> 
> 
> Understanding that sexual relations with your father or mother is a strong human social taboo, homos transfer their emotional attachments to others of the same gender in order to cover for or otherwise replace their illicite feelings for close family members of the opposite gender.
> *BS. Find the documentation for that lie*.
> 
> 
> With the loosening of social taboos against homosexuality, they now have a "legitimate" outlet for their human sexual urges.
> 
> *BS.*
> Or perhaps homos are so deeply emotionally pair-bonded with their same-gender parent that they are more comfortable emotionally and physically pair-bonding same sex partners.
Click to expand...


*And yet, still, More BS. Newsflash. No one is buying your fucked up notions or your explanation of homosexuality. You've confused your opinion with truth. It is not. 
And of course, you have no documentation to support your views. *


----------



## poet

mal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Animals do ALL Sorts of things... When you guys try to Justify your Defiance of your Natural Equipment and Design with what Animals do...
> 
> You really Invite Analogies to Beastiality.
> 
> Did you know that Animals Eat their Young?...
> 
> They also Engage in Interspecies Sexual Contact... True Story.
> 
> Let me Guess... You only want to Selectively look at the Animal Kingdom?...
> 
> You must be a Liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animals will also breed direct family members, son-mother, daughter-father, brother-sister, etc. if left to their own devices.
> Maybe there's a possibility that homosexuals/lesbians suffer from Oedipus Complex.  Understanding that sexual relations with your father or mother is a strong human social taboo, homos transfer their emotional attachments to others of the same gender in order to cover for or otherwise replace their illicite feelings for close family members of the opposite gender.  With the loosening of social taboos against homosexuality, they now have a "legitimate" outlet for their human sexual urges.
> Or perhaps homos are so deeply emotionally pair-bonded with their same-gender parent that they are more comfortable emotionally and physically pair-bonding same sex partners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're Fucking Dishonest... They Target Children... They Deny History... And they Defy the Equipment that Nature Provided them and Demand that Society Embraces it as the same as what Created them...
> 
> Seriously... Mental Disorder was Accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...



Uh, Homosexuals as a rule, are not interested in children. Pedophiles, which can be heterosexual or homosexual are attracted to children. Let's be clear. 
And your opinion is not truth. 
Facts About Homosexuality and Child Molestation

Official Statement Concerning Homosexuality from the American Medical Association | CLGS

Official Statement Concerning Homosexuality from the American Medical Association



In an excerpt from their Policy on the Health Care Needs of the Homosexual Population (H-160.991), the American Medical Association states:


Our AMA: (1) believes that the physician's nonjudgmental recognition of sexual orientation and behavior enhances the ability to render optimal patient care in health as well as in illness... With the help of the gay and lesbian community and through a cooperative effort between physician and the homosexual patient effective progress can be made in treating the medical needs of this particular segment of the population; (2) is committed to taking a leadership role in: (a) educating physicians on the current state of research in and knowledge of homosexuality and the need to take an adequate sexual history; these efforts should start in medical school, but must also be a part of continuing medical education; (b) educating physicians to recognize the physical and psychological needs of their homosexual patients; (c) encouraging the development of educational programs for homosexuals to acquaint them with the diseases for which they are at risk; (d) encouraging physicians to seek out local or national experts in the health care needs of gay men and lesbians so that all physicians will achieve a better understanding of the medical needs of this population; and (e) working with the gay and lesbian community to offer physicians the opportunity to better understand the medical needs of homosexual and bisexual patients; and (3) *opposes, the use of "reparative" or "conversion" therapy that is based upon the assumption that homosexuality per se is a mental disorder or based upon the a priori assumption that the patient should change his/her homosexual orientation.*

Hello?


----------



## mal

poet said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Animals will also breed direct family members, son-mother, daughter-father, brother-sister, etc. if left to their own devices.
> Maybe there's a possibility that homosexuals/lesbians suffer from Oedipus Complex.  Understanding that sexual relations with your father or mother is a strong human social taboo, homos transfer their emotional attachments to others of the same gender in order to cover for or otherwise replace their illicite feelings for close family members of the opposite gender.  With the loosening of social taboos against homosexuality, they now have a "legitimate" outlet for their human sexual urges.
> Or perhaps homos are so deeply emotionally pair-bonded with their same-gender parent that they are more comfortable emotionally and physically pair-bonding same sex partners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're Fucking Dishonest... They Target Children... They Deny History... And they Defy the Equipment that Nature Provided them and Demand that Society Embraces it as the same as what Created them...
> 
> Seriously... Mental Disorder was Accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, Homosexuals as a rule, are not interested in children. Pedophiles, which can be heterosexual or homosexual are attracted to children. Let's be clear.
> And your opinion is not truth.
> Facts About Homosexuality and Child Molestation
> 
> Official Statement Concerning Homosexuality from the American Medical Association | CLGS
> 
> Official Statement Concerning Homosexuality from the American Medical Association
> 
> 
> 
> In an excerpt from their Policy on the Health Care Needs of the Homosexual Population (H-160.991), the American Medical Association states:
> 
> 
> Our AMA: (1) believes that the physician's nonjudgmental recognition of sexual orientation and behavior enhances the ability to render optimal patient care in health as well as in illness... With the help of the gay and lesbian community and through a cooperative effort between physician and the homosexual patient effective progress can be made in treating the medical needs of this particular segment of the population; (2) is committed to taking a leadership role in: (a) educating physicians on the current state of research in and knowledge of homosexuality and the need to take an adequate sexual history; these efforts should start in medical school, but must also be a part of continuing medical education; (b) educating physicians to recognize the physical and psychological needs of their homosexual patients;* (c) encouraging the development of educational programs for homosexuals to acquaint them with the diseases for which they are at risk;* (d) encouraging physicians to seek out local or national experts in the health care needs of gay men and lesbians so that all physicians will achieve a better understanding of the medical needs of this population; and (e) working with the gay and lesbian community to offer physicians the opportunity to better understand the medical needs of homosexual and bisexual patients; and (3) *opposes, the use of "reparative" or "conversion" therapy that is based upon the assumption that homosexuality per se is a mental disorder or based upon the a priori assumption that the patient should change his/her homosexual orientation.*
> 
> Hello?
Click to expand...


Diseases in deed...

They are still 70% of New Infections from HIV in the First World...

Part of why the APA Classified what they are as they did 40 years ago.

As for the Molestation thing... A Male who Molests Exclusively Male Victims when they have Access to both Genders is a Homosexual.

You can try to Hide those Details all you want with your "Rainbow" link from a University.

And you can also try to Ignore that the ILGA was bust with NAMBLA in 1994 and that NAMBLA used to March in Gay Parades regularly.

It's also some of this same Liberal Psychologists who are Arguing that Adult/Child Sex ain't so bad.

Need Link to that?...



peace...


----------



## mal

The best part about this History is that at this time Gay Organizations were Directly in Line with and Marching with NAMBLA... Fact not Fiction.

It wasn't until 1994 that the Gay Community was finally "outed" regarding their Ties to NAMBLA when the ILGA was removed from the World Conference on Population and Disease for it.

Since that year, they have been Smart enough to Avoid their old Friends...

But not always:

_*University of Minnesota Press book challenges anxiety about pedophilia *

Mark O'Keefe Newhouse News Service
Published Mar 26, 2002 

Source: StarTribune.com: News, weather, sports from Minneapolis, St. Paul and Minnesota (Link has since been Purged by the Star... Of course... But I have the entire thing here)

Sex between adults and children has been a societal taboo so strong that it's considered one of our few unquestioned moral principles. But arguments have emerged in academic journals, books and online that at least some such sex should be acceptable, especially when children consent to it...

With more research, some scholars say, it may be only a matter of time before modern society accepts adult-child sex, just as it has learned to accept premarital sex and homosexual sex.

"Children are the last bastion of the old sexual morality," wrote one of the trailblazers for this view, Harris Mirkin, an associate professor of political science at the University of Missouri-Kansas City...

Mirkin, whose academic specialty is the politics of sex, wrote in a 1999 article *published in The Journal of Homosexuality* that society perceives youths as seduced, abused victims and not "partners or initiators or willing participants" in sex with adults, "even if they are hustlers." 

In an interview, Mirkin said the outrage surrounding the Roman Catholic Church's pedophilia scandal illustrates how the public views acts of intergenerational contact as "one big blur" of child abuse when it's likely "very, very mild stuff."

"We say if someone touches or molests or diddles or whatever a kid it will ruin the rest of their life. I don't believe it. I think kids are more likely to laugh at it more than anything else -- unless the whole culture says this is the most horrible thing that can happen to you."

Mirkin is not alone in questioning whether children are harmed by sexual contact with adults. The March 2002 American Psychologist devotes its entire issue to the ongoing fallout of a journal article that did just that. 

The piece, in the July 1998 issue of Psychological Bulletin, was written by Bruce Rind, then an assistant professor of psychology at Temple University; Robert Bauserman, a lecturer then with the department of psychology at the University of Michigan; and Philip Tromovitch, then pursuing a doctorate at the University of Pennsylvania. 

The trio reviewed 59 studies of college students who, as children, had sexual interaction with significantly older people or were coerced into sexual activity with someone of their own age. They concluded that negative effects "were neither pervasive nor typically intense, and that men reacted much less negatively than women." It recommended that a child's "willing encounter with positive reactions" be called "adult-child sex" instead of "abuse." 

A soon-to-be-released book, "Harmful to Minors: The Perils of Protecting Children From Sex," is being advertised by its publisher, University of Minnesota Press, as challenging widespread anxieties about pedophilia. 

In an interview, the book's author, journalist Judith Levine, praised the Rind study as evidence that "doesn't line up with the ideology that it's always harmful for kids to have sexual relationships with adults." 

She said the pedophilia among Roman Catholic priests is complicated to analyze, because it's almost always secret, considered forbidden and involves an authority figure. 

She added, however, that, "yes, conceivably, absolutely" a boy's sexual experience with a priest could be positive."..._

You can read MOAR at the link under the headline. 

Of course I will be Attacked for Observing what is... But what I have Posted is 100% True.

And if you Doubt for a Minute that the Pedo's are the Gays of the 50's and 60's right now to the Gay Community, then you are kidding yourselves.

The ONLY Reason most of them Distances themselves from NAMBLA and the others is because they got Caught and it Harmed their own Agenda.

History is what it is... If you want to be Angry about History then so be it.


---

^There it is. 



peace...


----------



## gallantwarrior

mal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Animals do ALL Sorts of things... When you guys try to Justify your Defiance of your Natural Equipment and Design with what Animals do...
> 
> You really Invite Analogies to Beastiality.
> 
> Did you know that Animals Eat their Young?...
> 
> They also Engage in Interspecies Sexual Contact... True Story.
> 
> Let me Guess... You only want to Selectively look at the Animal Kingdom?...
> 
> You must be a Liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animals will also breed direct family members, son-mother, daughter-father, brother-sister, etc. if left to their own devices.
> Maybe there's a possibility that homosexuals/lesbians suffer from Oedipus Complex.  Understanding that sexual relations with your father or mother is a strong human social taboo, homos transfer their emotional attachments to others of the same gender in order to cover for or otherwise replace their illicite feelings for close family members of the opposite gender.  With the loosening of social taboos against homosexuality, they now have a "legitimate" outlet for their human sexual urges.
> Or perhaps homos are so deeply emotionally pair-bonded with their same-gender parent that they are more comfortable emotionally and physically pair-bonding same sex partners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're Fucking Dishonest... They Target Children... They Deny History... And they Defy the Equipment that Nature Provided them and Demand that Society Embraces it as the same as what Created them...
> 
> Seriously... Mental Disorder was Accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Money can buy you anything.  Homosexuals have managed to buy and badger legitimacy.


----------



## gallantwarrior

PJC said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PJC said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Normal" if you wish to consider it a "human condition". Highly abnormal if you consider natural law."
> 
> As you said: Links, documentation, and specific instances."
> 
> 
> 
> That is unless your rules concerning "links, documentation, and specific instances apply to others...but don't apply to you???
> 
> You decide, then get back with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I express my opinion based on observation and study.  You make a quantifiable assertion.  Or is it simply your opinion that 1500 species of animals are homosexual?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> chuckle chuckle.  showed your lack of integrity and honor...just like i knew you would.  thanks
> 
> One based one's opinions off of facts if one's opinions are sound and valid; if one (you in this case) can not produce facts to support one's opinions, then those opinions are unsound, invalid, and possibly based merely upon irrational presumption and illogical prejudices.
> 
> So, you admit you have no facts.
> 
> thanks for playin'..
> 
> Next?
Click to expand...


Now I have a moment.
First, I qualify my opinions as based on personal observation and study of both psychology and the biological sciences.  Unlike you, I am fully capable of thinking for myself and do not need to constantly regurgitate current talking points or "facts" I am spoon fed by partisan hacks driven by an agenda in an attempt to legitimize my thoughts.


----------



## mal

gallantwarrior said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Animals will also breed direct family members, son-mother, daughter-father, brother-sister, etc. if left to their own devices.
> Maybe there's a possibility that homosexuals/lesbians suffer from Oedipus Complex.  Understanding that sexual relations with your father or mother is a strong human social taboo, homos transfer their emotional attachments to others of the same gender in order to cover for or otherwise replace their illicite feelings for close family members of the opposite gender.  With the loosening of social taboos against homosexuality, they now have a "legitimate" outlet for their human sexual urges.
> Or perhaps homos are so deeply emotionally pair-bonded with their same-gender parent that they are more comfortable emotionally and physically pair-bonding same sex partners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're Fucking Dishonest... They Target Children... They Deny History... And they Defy the Equipment that Nature Provided them and Demand that Society Embraces it as the same as what Created them...
> 
> Seriously... Mental Disorder was Accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Money can buy you anything.  Homosexuals have managed to buy and badger legitimacy.
Click to expand...


They tend to be very well off on average...



peace...


----------



## poet

gallantwarrior said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Animals will also breed direct family members, son-mother, daughter-father, brother-sister, etc. if left to their own devices.
> Maybe there's a possibility that homosexuals/lesbians suffer from Oedipus Complex.  Understanding that sexual relations with your father or mother is a strong human social taboo, homos transfer their emotional attachments to others of the same gender in order to cover for or otherwise replace their illicite feelings for close family members of the opposite gender.  With the loosening of social taboos against homosexuality, they now have a "legitimate" outlet for their human sexual urges.
> Or perhaps homos are so deeply emotionally pair-bonded with their same-gender parent that they are more comfortable emotionally and physically pair-bonding same sex partners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're Fucking Dishonest... They Target Children... They Deny History... And they Defy the Equipment that Nature Provided them and Demand that Society Embraces it as the same as what Created them...
> 
> Seriously... Mental Disorder was Accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Money can buy you anything.  Homosexuals have managed to buy and badger legitimacy.
Click to expand...


Bitch please. We were always legitimate, if only in our own minds. The truth is you don't have the money or the influence to deny us any longer. You better ask somebody.


----------



## poet

mal said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're Fucking Dishonest... They Target Children... They Deny History... And they Defy the Equipment that Nature Provided them and Demand that Society Embraces it as the same as what Created them...
> 
> Seriously... Mental Disorder was Accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, Homosexuals as a rule, are not interested in children. Pedophiles, which can be heterosexual or homosexual are attracted to children. Let's be clear.
> And your opinion is not truth.
> Facts About Homosexuality and Child Molestation
> 
> Official Statement Concerning Homosexuality from the American Medical Association | CLGS
> 
> Official Statement Concerning Homosexuality from the American Medical Association
> 
> 
> 
> In an excerpt from their Policy on the Health Care Needs of the Homosexual Population (H-160.991), the American Medical Association states:
> 
> 
> Our AMA: (1) believes that the physician's nonjudgmental recognition of sexual orientation and behavior enhances the ability to render optimal patient care in health as well as in illness... With the help of the gay and lesbian community and through a cooperative effort between physician and the homosexual patient effective progress can be made in treating the medical needs of this particular segment of the population; (2) is committed to taking a leadership role in: (a) educating physicians on the current state of research in and knowledge of homosexuality and the need to take an adequate sexual history; these efforts should start in medical school, but must also be a part of continuing medical education; (b) educating physicians to recognize the physical and psychological needs of their homosexual patients;* (c) encouraging the development of educational programs for homosexuals to acquaint them with the diseases for which they are at risk;* (d) encouraging physicians to seek out local or national experts in the health care needs of gay men and lesbians so that all physicians will achieve a better understanding of the medical needs of this population; and (e) working with the gay and lesbian community to offer physicians the opportunity to better understand the medical needs of homosexual and bisexual patients; and (3) *opposes, the use of "reparative" or "conversion" therapy that is based upon the assumption that homosexuality per se is a mental disorder or based upon the a priori assumption that the patient should change his/her homosexual orientation.*
> 
> Hello?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Diseases in deed...
> 
> They are still 70% of New Infections from HIV in the First World...
> 
> Part of why the APA Classified what they are as they did 40 years ago.
> 
> As for the Molestation thing... A Male who Molests Exclusively Male Victims when they have Access to both Genders is a Homosexual.
> 
> You can try to Hide those Details all you want with your "Rainbow" link from a University.
> 
> And you can also try to Ignore that the ILGA was bust with NAMBLA in 1994 and that NAMBLA used to March in Gay Parades regularly.
> 
> It's also some of this same Liberal Psychologists who are Arguing that Adult/Child Sex ain't so bad.
> 
> Need Link to that?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


LOL. The same diseases you're subject to if you don't wear a condom...
More heterosexuals are infected than are homosexuals, world wide, in case you didn't know. I'd be careful, on your next vacation overseas, if I were you.


----------



## Ernie S.

This message is hidden because poet is on your ignore list.


----------



## mal

poet said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, Homosexuals as a rule, are not interested in children. Pedophiles, which can be heterosexual or homosexual are attracted to children. Let's be clear.
> And your opinion is not truth.
> Facts About Homosexuality and Child Molestation
> 
> Official Statement Concerning Homosexuality from the American Medical Association | CLGS
> 
> Official Statement Concerning Homosexuality from the American Medical Association
> 
> 
> 
> In an excerpt from their Policy on the Health Care Needs of the Homosexual Population (H-160.991), the American Medical Association states:
> 
> 
> Our AMA: (1) believes that the physician's nonjudgmental recognition of sexual orientation and behavior enhances the ability to render optimal patient care in health as well as in illness... With the help of the gay and lesbian community and through a cooperative effort between physician and the homosexual patient effective progress can be made in treating the medical needs of this particular segment of the population; (2) is committed to taking a leadership role in: (a) educating physicians on the current state of research in and knowledge of homosexuality and the need to take an adequate sexual history; these efforts should start in medical school, but must also be a part of continuing medical education; (b) educating physicians to recognize the physical and psychological needs of their homosexual patients;* (c) encouraging the development of educational programs for homosexuals to acquaint them with the diseases for which they are at risk;* (d) encouraging physicians to seek out local or national experts in the health care needs of gay men and lesbians so that all physicians will achieve a better understanding of the medical needs of this population; and (e) working with the gay and lesbian community to offer physicians the opportunity to better understand the medical needs of homosexual and bisexual patients; and (3) *opposes, the use of "reparative" or "conversion" therapy that is based upon the assumption that homosexuality per se is a mental disorder or based upon the a priori assumption that the patient should change his/her homosexual orientation.*
> 
> Hello?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diseases in deed...
> 
> They are still 70% of New Infections from HIV in the First World...
> 
> Part of why the APA Classified what they are as they did 40 years ago.
> 
> As for the Molestation thing... A Male who Molests Exclusively Male Victims when they have Access to both Genders is a Homosexual.
> 
> You can try to Hide those Details all you want with your "Rainbow" link from a University.
> 
> And you can also try to Ignore that the ILGA was bust with NAMBLA in 1994 and that NAMBLA used to March in Gay Parades regularly.
> 
> It's also some of this same Liberal Psychologists who are Arguing that Adult/Child Sex ain't so bad.
> 
> Need Link to that?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL. The same diseases you're subject to if you don't wear a condom...
> More heterosexuals are infected than are homosexuals, world wide, in case you didn't know. I'd be careful, on your next vacation overseas, if I were you.
Click to expand...


Can't ignore me eh Faggot?... 



peace...


----------



## GreenBean

mal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Animals do ALL Sorts of things... When you guys try to Justify your Defiance of your Natural Equipment and Design with what Animals do...
> 
> You really Invite Analogies to Beastiality.
> 
> Did you know that Animals Eat their Young?...
> 
> They also Engage in Interspecies Sexual Contact... True Story.
> 
> Let me Guess... You only want to Selectively look at the Animal Kingdom?...
> 
> You must be a Liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animals will also breed direct family members, son-mother, daughter-father, brother-sister, etc. if left to their own devices.
> Maybe there's a possibility that homosexuals/lesbians suffer from Oedipus Complex.  Understanding that sexual relations with your father or mother is a strong human social taboo, homos transfer their emotional attachments to others of the same gender in order to cover for or otherwise replace their illicite feelings for close family members of the opposite gender.  With the loosening of social taboos against homosexuality, they now have a "legitimate" outlet for their human sexual urges.
> Or perhaps homos are so deeply emotionally pair-bonded with their same-gender parent that they are more comfortable emotionally and physically pair-bonding same sex partners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *They're Fucking Dishonest... They Target Children... They Deny History... And they Defy the Equipment that Nature Provided them and Demand that Society Embraces it as the same as what Created them...
> 
> Seriously... Mental Disorder was Accurate.
> 
> *
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


I agree with most of what you have to say, but could you please restrain your anger..

They target Children....

One example of *Many.*..

"In 1991, gay activists in Seattle distributed over 500 packets outside Seattle high schools. The packets contained a booklet entitled "How to Fuck Safely", it contained nauseating and vivid photographs which included two men performing oral sex."

There are dozens more.  They canive their way into public Schools under the guise of "tolerance and diversity", hide behind Civil rights, and actively seek to indoctrinate Children into homosexuality whenever possible. When not possible they seek to neutralize them through distorted misrepresentations of a homosexual truly is.  They have gained a virtual stranglehold n the Media

One example of *Many*

James Komack was the producer of many top Television programs of the 60s and 70s Welcome Back Kotter, Chico and the man, Love American Style and others. In _"The homosexual revolution: End time abomination" by David A Noebel_ , he is credited with the following statement. "Do you know the most powerful lobby in the entertainment business? Bigger than blacks or women's lib or any nationalist or racist group. It's the gays. If you don't have the approval of the Gay Media Task Force, you don't go on the air."


----------



## Delta4Embassy

What is or isn't a mental illness according to the APA is the result of popular voting. And the same voting methodology that led to it being a mental illness led to its removal of that classification. And before  jumping in bed with the APA, since so interested in homosexual and pedophilia, why dontcha look at DSM V and what it says about pedophilia now. Hint, it's a sexual orientation now. 

Simple truth is that homosexuality's existed alongside heterosexuality all along. And insofar as arguements over natural or not, anything other animals do is as natural as you can get. Google 'bonobo chimpanzees' sometime.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

deltex1 said:


> That's too much to read before breakfast.  To me homosexuality is not a mental disease...just a genetic disposition to be sexually attracted to the same sex.  It should br recognized for what it is...and not elevated to an institution upon which to build a society.



Well put.

Homosexuality has always existed and probably always will. It has never had any effect on any society and probably never will.


----------



## Toro




----------



## novasteve

Delta4Embassy said:


> What is or isn't a mental illness according to the APA is the result of popular voting. And the same voting methodology that led to it being a mental illness led to its removal of that classification. And before  jumping in bed with the APA, since so interested in homosexual and pedophilia, why dontcha look at DSM V and what it says about pedophilia now. Hint, it's a sexual orientation now.
> 
> Simple truth is that homosexuality's existed alongside heterosexuality all along. And insofar as arguements over natural or not, anything other animals do is as natural as you can get. Google 'bonobo chimpanzees' sometime.



So has pedophelia and necrophelia


----------



## novasteve

Luddly Neddite said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's too much to read before breakfast.  To me homosexuality is not a mental disease...just a genetic disposition to be sexually attracted to the same sex.  It should br recognized for what it is...and not elevated to an institution upon which to build a society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well put.
> 
> Homosexuality has always existed and probably always will. It has never had any effect on any society and probably never will.
Click to expand...


Say if a gay gene is discovered and women start aborting gay fetuses off?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Seawytch said:


> Mal, Mal, Mal...do you realize you're just helping gay marriage along? Rational people look at you and say "he's coo coo for coco puffs". Thank you.



Abnormal is abnormal doesn't matter how bad you want people to see it as normal.


----------



## GreenBean

Delta4Embassy said:


> What is or isn't a mental illness according to the APA is the result of popular voting. And the same voting methodology that led to it being a mental illness led to its removal of that classification. And before  jumping in bed with the APA, since so interested in homosexual and pedophilia, why dontcha look at DSM V and what it says about pedophilia now. Hint, it's a sexual orientation now.
> 
> Simple truth is that homosexuality's existed alongside heterosexuality all along. And insofar as arguements over natural or not, anything other animals do is as natural as you can get. Google 'bonobo chimpanzees' sometime.



Actually APA never De- classified homosexuality - they Re - classified as "*sexual orientation disturbance*" . And that decision was not based on any scientific facts or debate but rather a bending to extensive political terrorism and devious underhanded tactics.

"...It is significant to note that the DSM currently recognizes that it is legitimate to diagnose a patient with sexual orientation disturbance and offer psycho-therapeutic intervention for that diagnosis. ..."  Rekers GA, Oram KB. Child and adolescent therapy for precursors to adulthood homosexual tendancies. Chapter 7 ), Handbook of Therapy for Unwanted Homosexual Attractions: A Guide for Treatment.  pages 247-320.


----------



## novasteve

Do the libs deny the personality disorders associated with homosexuality, especially attention seeking and infantile behavior?


----------



## GreenBean

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mal, Mal, Mal...do you realize you're just helping gay marriage along? Rational people look at you and say "he's coo coo for coco puffs". Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abnormal is abnormal doesn't matter how bad you want people to see it as normal.
Click to expand...


And I guess you prefer Fruit Loops ?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

GreenBean said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Animals will also breed direct family members, son-mother, daughter-father, brother-sister, etc. if left to their own devices.
> Maybe there's a possibility that homosexuals/lesbians suffer from Oedipus Complex.  Understanding that sexual relations with your father or mother is a strong human social taboo, homos transfer their emotional attachments to others of the same gender in order to cover for or otherwise replace their illicite feelings for close family members of the opposite gender.  With the loosening of social taboos against homosexuality, they now have a "legitimate" outlet for their human sexual urges.
> Or perhaps homos are so deeply emotionally pair-bonded with their same-gender parent that they are more comfortable emotionally and physically pair-bonding same sex partners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They're Fucking Dishonest... They Target Children... They Deny History... And they Defy the Equipment that Nature Provided them and Demand that Society Embraces it as the same as what Created them...
> 
> Seriously... Mental Disorder was Accurate.
> 
> *
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with most of what you have to say, but could you please restrain your anger..
> 
> They target Children....
> 
> One example of *Many.*..
> 
> "In 1991, gay activists in Seattle distributed over 500 packets outside Seattle high schools. The packets contained a booklet entitled "How to Fuck Safely", it contained nauseating and vivid photographs which included two men performing oral sex."
> 
> There are dozens more.  They canive their way into public Schools under the guise of "tolerance and diversity", hide behind Civil rights, and actively seek to indoctrinate Children into homosexuality whenever possible. When not possible they seek to neutralize them through distorted misrepresentations of a homosexual truly is.  They have gained a virtual stranglehold n the Media
> 
> One example of *Many*
> 
> James Komack was the producer of many top Television programs of the 60s and 70s Welcome Back Kotter, Chico and the man, Love American Style and others. In _"The homosexual revolution: End time abomination" by David A Noebel_ , he is credited with the following statement. "Do you know the most powerful lobby in the entertainment business? Bigger than blacks or women's lib or any nationalist or racist group. It's the gays. If you don't have the approval of the Gay Media Task Force, you don't go on the air."
Click to expand...


Nonsense. 



> [N]o research suggests that homosexuals are at higher risk of being sex offenders, committing sexual crimes, or having impulse control disorders that result in sexual crimes than heterosexuals. Sexual orientation, by itself, is not a risk factor for crime. Almost all of the professional medical, psychiatric, and psychological associations (such as the American Psychological Association, the American Psychiatric Association, the American Pediatric Association) have position papers that articulate this understanding. For example, the American Psychological Association stated in 1975: "homosexuality per se implies no impairment in judgment, reliability or general social and vocational capabilities(and mental health professionals should) take the lead in removing the stigma of mental illness long associated with homosexual orientation."
> 
> What we know about Homosexuals and the Catholic Clergy Sexual Abuse Crisis | Psychology Today



That such ignorance and stupidity still exists is remarkable  not surprising, but remarkable nonetheless.


----------



## GreenBean

novasteve said:


> Do the libs deny the personality disorders associated with homosexuality, especially attention seeking and infantile behavior?



There's a theory relative to your claim from ...

" It is a theory that primarily implicates the mother as the culprit of the child's later problems by refusing to allow it to develop firm psychological boundaries between itself and others. She does this, it is hypothesized, by withholding love from the child if the child attempts to separate, or by over gratification at the symbiotic stage. ...

It is, therefore, a projection, and externalization of the all-bad aggressive self upon other people. While the* borderline person may believe he's protecting himself from the attacks of others, he is really attempting to control them in order to prevent them from, as he sees it, attacking and destroying him. What he does not see is that the aggression he perceives in others is but a mirror of himself. "
* [Dr. Charles Silverstein] 


The theory is quite a bit more extensive than space will allow, but in essence explains alot of what novasteve just stated in one sentence.  That Gays have a whole closet full of Psychological issues


----------



## bigrebnc1775

GreenBean said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mal, Mal, Mal...do you realize you're just helping gay marriage along? Rational people look at you and say "he's coo coo for coco puffs". Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abnormal is abnormal doesn't matter how bad you want people to see it as normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I guess you prefer Fruit Loops ?
Click to expand...


Is it normal for brother and sister to marry?
How about two gay brothers? 
How about a gay uncle marring his gay nephew


----------



## mal

Whatever animals do is OK for Humans.



peace...


----------



## GreenBean

Luddly Neddite said:


> Homosexuality has always existed and probably always will. It has never had any effect on any society and probably never will.



Not until the last few decades, prior to that Gays stayed n the closet *where they belonged*. 

However, in recent years they seek not equality but domination - this is intolerable.
One of the most blatant examples is their infiltration of the Education System, under the guise of "tolerance and diversity" [LMAO].

 If you happen to be a homosexual and my posts offend you, I apologize, the average Gay Man or Woman really does want to simply live in Peace and Harmony and quietly deal with their choices in life - so be it.  Unfortunately that is not the case with Radical Gay Activists.


*The Gay Agenda in Public Schools*


----------



## paperview

Two things seem to be absent from this APA _reclassification_       some of the knuckle-dragging anti-homosexuals use to bolster what       they       think is an argument: 

      They apparently believe the top psychiatrists in the field were       incapable of making  sensible, informed decisions about an area in       which they specialize and spend a great deal of time studying and       interacting with patients. They have this sense professionals and       doctors would not look at the science, all their data and dealings       with       the matter and  forgo their reputations and discipline in the       field to       concede to noisy rabbles. The only answer for them is: those       doctors       must have been 'bullied.'

      Also - When discussing this change in classification to &#8220;not a       disorder&#8221; back in 73, what isn't discussed is why it was first       classified as a disorder in the first place.

      Go back into the history of the study of psychiatry and methods       used       back then - heck, we only have to go back a few more decades and       recall       for homosexuality, some forms of depression and certain maladies,       they       were drilling holes in people's skulls, they were taking out full       sections of their brains, butchering their frontal lobes, they       were       attaching electric nodes to their heads and electrocuting people       in       attempts to _cure_.

      The evidence was seen, eventually, this did not work.  Science, of       course, is a process of trial and error and learning.  

      It was in the 19th century homosexuality was originally put in the       APA's classification as a mental illness. The 19th century.  I       can't       help but wonder if some of these folks who so vehemently rail       against       homosexuality are still stuck there.  The APA moved out, they       didn't.

      Masturbation was once classified as a disorder and a cause of       mental       illness. 

When they changed THAT classification, I wonder how many       sad       souls inhaled a great sigh of relief or did they strike out at the       APA       for having the audacity - the sheer gall - at reclassifying what       would       make most of us "disordered" today.

      Science. Blessed science.


----------



## paperview

GreenBean said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is or isn't a mental illness according to the APA is the result of popular voting. And the same voting methodology that led to it being a mental illness led to its removal of that classification. And before  jumping in bed with the APA, since so interested in homosexual and pedophilia, why dontcha look at DSM V and what it says about pedophilia now. Hint, it's a sexual orientation now.
> 
> Simple truth is that homosexuality's existed alongside heterosexuality all along. And insofar as arguements over natural or not, anything other animals do is as natural as you can get. Google 'bonobo chimpanzees' sometime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually APA never De- classified homosexuality - they Re - classified as "*sexual orientation disturbance*" . And that decision was not based on any scientific facts or debate but rather a bending to extensive political terrorism and devious underhanded tactics.
> 
> "...It is significant to note that the DSM currently recognizes that it is legitimate to diagnose a patient with sexual orientation disturbance and offer psycho-therapeutic intervention for that diagnosis. ..."  Rekers GA, Oram KB. Child and adolescent therapy for precursors to adulthood homosexual tendancies. Chapter 7 ), Handbook of Therapy for Unwanted Homosexual Attractions: A Guide for Treatment.  pages 247-320.
Click to expand...


Narth garbage.
*DSM-III-R (1987)*

 In 1987, the DSM-III-R was published as a revision of the DSM-III,  under the direction of Spitzer. Categories were renamed and reorganized,  and significant changes in criteria were made.

 Six categories were  deleted while others were added. 

Controversial diagnoses, such as  pre-menstrual dysphoric disorder and masochistic personality disorder,  were considered and discarded. *"Sexual orientation disturbance" was  also removed* and was largely subsumed under "sexual disorder not  otherwise specified", which can include "persistent and marked distress  about ones sexual orientation."[23][34]  Altogether, the DSM-III-R contained 292 diagnoses and was 567 pages  long. Further efforts were made for the diagnoses to be purely  descriptive, although the introductory text stated that for at least  some disorders, "particularly the Personality Disorders, the criteria  require much more inference on the part of the observer" (p. xxiii).[17]

Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## GreenBean

paperview said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Hint, it's a sexual orientation now.
> 
> Simple truth is that homosexuality's existed alongside heterosexuality all along. And insofar as arguements over natural or not, anything other animals do is as natural as you can get. Google 'bonobo chimpanzees' sometime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually APA never De- classified homosexuality - they Re - classified as "*sexual orientation disturbance*" . And that decision was not based on any scientific facts or debate but rather a bending to extensive political terrorism and devious underhanded tactics.
> 
> "...It is significant to note that the DSM currently recognizes that it is legitimate to diagnose a patient with sexual orientation disturbance and offer psycho-therapeutic intervention for that diagnosis. ..."  Rekers GA, Oram KB. Child and adolescent therapy for precursors to adulthood homosexual tendancies. Chapter 7 ), Handbook of Therapy for Unwanted Homosexual Attractions: A Guide for Treatment.  pages 247-320.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Narth garbage.
> *DSM-III-R (1987)*
> 
> In 1987, the DSM-III-R was published as a revision of the DSM-III,  under the direction of Spitzer. Categories were renamed and reorganized,  and significant changes in criteria were made.
> 
> Six categories were  deleted while others were added.
> 
> Controversial diagnoses, such as  pre-menstrual dysphoric disorder and masochistic personality disorder,  were considered and discarded. *"Sexual orientation disturbance" was  also removed* and was largely subsumed under "sexual disorder not  otherwise specified", which can include "persistent and marked distress  about ones sexual orientation."[23][34]  Altogether, the DSM-III-R contained 292 diagnoses and was 567 pages  long. Further efforts were made for the diagnoses to be purely  descriptive, although the introductory text stated that for at least  some disorders, "particularly the Personality Disorders, the criteria  require much more inference on the part of the observer" (p. xxiii).[17]
> 
> Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


The  discussion was the declassification, or reclass. as the case may be.  True -10 years later they again [under political pressure- no scientific basis]  reclassified it .  The fact however remains that always has been and always will be a mental disorder, regardless of what THEY want to call it.  A rose by any other name is still a rose, and dung by any other name still stinks.


----------



## paperview

> The fact however remains that always has been and always will be a mental disorder
> ...


No.  That is not a fact. That is your opinion.


----------



## mal

paperview said:


> The fact however remains that always has been and always will be a mental disorder
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> No.  That is not a fact. That is your opinion.
Click to expand...


It's a Fact.



peace...


----------



## Toro

Bigotry is a mental disorder. 

It's a fact!


----------



## mal

Toro said:


> Bigotry is a mental disorder.
> 
> It's a fact!



Observing that Nature Created each and every "Homosexual" the same way, to ProCreate with the Opposite Sex, is not Bigotry Toro.

Try again. 



peace...


----------



## Seawytch

Toro said:


> Bigotry is a mental disorder.
> 
> It's a fact!




I have to disagree Mr. Toro, sir. Bigotry is learned, not innate.


----------



## mal

Seawytch said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bigotry is a mental disorder.
> 
> It's a fact!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to disagree Mr. Toro, sir. Bigotry is learned, not innate.
Click to expand...


Homosexuality is also Learned... Ask those who leave Prison engaging in it even though they are free from it.

It's also a Mental Disorder... And also a Choice.

It's many things, but Natural to our Species is not one of those things.

Humans do a LOT of things... One of them is why we Exist.

It is not Equal to those other things.



peace...


----------



## GreenBean

Seawytch said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bigotry is a mental disorder.
> 
> It's a fact!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to disagree Mr. Toro, sir. Bigotry is learned, not innate.
Click to expand...


Re: Bigotry Learned - that's an Opinion.

More scholarly articles and studies can be cited that explains bigotry as a tribalistc survival mechanism.

That however is not the OP -* Homosexuality is* - It's a Mental Disorder.

Now Ignorance [Lack of knowledge], that's an acquired trait you seem to be in possession of.


----------



## Seawytch

GreenBean said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bigotry is a mental disorder.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a fact!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to disagree Mr. Toro, sir. Bigotry is learned, not innate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Re: Bigotry Learned - that's an Opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> More scholarly articles and studies can be cited that explains bigotry as a tribalistc survival mechanism.
> 
> 
> 
> That however is not the OP -* Homosexuality is* - It's a Mental Disorder.
> 
> 
> 
> Now Ignorance [Lack of knowledge], that's an acquired trait you seem to be in possession of.
Click to expand...



No, being gay isn't a mental disorder. We know this as fact. 

It's also a fact that hatred, racism and bigotry isn't innate. If kids aren't taught to hate people who are different, they usually don't.


----------



## koshergrl

paperview said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is or isn't a mental illness according to the APA is the result of popular voting. And the same voting methodology that led to it being a mental illness led to its removal of that classification. And before jumping in bed with the APA, since so interested in homosexual and pedophilia, why dontcha look at DSM V and what it says about pedophilia now. Hint, it's a sexual orientation now.
> 
> Simple truth is that homosexuality's existed alongside heterosexuality all along. And insofar as arguements over natural or not, anything other animals do is as natural as you can get. Google 'bonobo chimpanzees' sometime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually APA never De- classified homosexuality - they Re - classified as "*sexual orientation disturbance*" . And that decision was not based on any scientific facts or debate but rather a bending to extensive political terrorism and devious underhanded tactics.
> 
> "...It is significant to note that the DSM currently recognizes that it is legitimate to diagnose a patient with sexual orientation disturbance and offer psycho-therapeutic intervention for that diagnosis. ..." Rekers GA, Oram KB. Child and adolescent therapy for precursors to adulthood homosexual tendancies. Chapter 7 ), Handbook of Therapy for Unwanted Homosexual Attractions: A Guide for Treatment. pages 247-320.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Narth garbage.
> *DSM-III-R (1987)*
> 
> In 1987, the DSM-III-R was published as a revision of the DSM-III, under the direction of Spitzer. Categories were renamed and reorganized, and significant changes in criteria were made.
> 
> Six categories were deleted while others were added.
> 
> Controversial diagnoses, such as pre-menstrual dysphoric disorder and masochistic personality disorder, were considered and discarded. *"Sexual orientation disturbance" was also removed* and was largely subsumed under "sexual disorder not otherwise specified", which can include "persistent and marked distress about one&#8217;s sexual orientation."[23][34] Altogether, the DSM-III-R contained 292 diagnoses and was 567 pages long. Further efforts were made for the diagnoses to be purely descriptive, although the introductory text stated that for at least some disorders, "particularly the Personality Disorders, the criteria require much more inference on the part of the observer" (p. xxiii).[17]
> 
> Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...

 
It was declassified (and a whole slew of sex crimes decriminalized) based on the crap *research* of Alfred Kinsey. 

Kinsey was responsible for the *studies* which *proved* that 10 percent of men were homosexual (based on his *studies* of sex offenders, prison inmates, and the molestation of children by Nazi war criminals). The progressives of course hearkened to the siren call that gave them hope that screwing children, dogs, each other and assorted plants was actually "normal" and the lovely APA rushed to give his junk studies credence....and in return, his studies gave their junk *science* credence as well. You stroke my..whatever...I'll stroke yours.


----------



## Dot Com

http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/301772-rightwingers-of-whom-i-m-one-let-the-gay-shit-go.html


----------



## paperview

koshergrl said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually APA never De- classified homosexuality - they Re - classified as "*sexual orientation disturbance*" . And that decision was not based on any scientific facts or debate but rather a bending to extensive political terrorism and devious underhanded tactics.
> 
> "...It is significant to note that the DSM currently recognizes that it is legitimate to diagnose a patient with sexual orientation disturbance and offer psycho-therapeutic intervention for that diagnosis. ..." Rekers GA, Oram KB. Child and adolescent therapy for precursors to adulthood homosexual tendancies. Chapter 7 ), Handbook of Therapy for Unwanted Homosexual Attractions: A Guide for Treatment. pages 247-320.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Narth garbage.
> *DSM-III-R (1987)*
> 
> In 1987, the DSM-III-R was published as a revision of the DSM-III, under the direction of Spitzer. Categories were renamed and reorganized, and significant changes in criteria were made.
> 
> Six categories were deleted while others were added.
> 
> Controversial diagnoses, such as pre-menstrual dysphoric disorder and masochistic personality disorder, were considered and discarded. *"Sexual orientation disturbance" was also removed* and was largely subsumed under "sexual disorder not otherwise specified", which can include "persistent and marked distress about one&#8217;s sexual orientation."[23][34] Altogether, the DSM-III-R contained 292 diagnoses and was 567 pages long. Further efforts were made for the diagnoses to be purely descriptive, although the introductory text stated that for at least some disorders, "particularly the Personality Disorders, the criteria require much more inference on the part of the observer" (p. xxiii).[17]
> 
> Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was declassified (and a whole slew of sex crimes decriminalized) based on the crap *research* of Alfred Kinsey.
> 
> Kinsey was responsible for the *studies* which *proved* that 10 percent of men were homosexual (based on his *studies* of sex offenders, prison inmates, and the molestation of children by Nazi war criminals). The progressives of course hearkened to the siren call that gave them hope that screwing children, dogs, each other and assorted plants was actually "normal" and the lovely APA rushed to give his junk studies credence....and in return, his studies gave their junk *science* credence as well. You stroke my..whatever...I'll stroke yours.
Click to expand...

Gee.  That isn't totally off the rails at all.


----------



## Dot Com

paperview said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> Narth garbage.
> *DSM-III-R (1987)*
> 
> In 1987, the DSM-III-R was published as a revision of the DSM-III, under the direction of Spitzer. Categories were renamed and reorganized, and significant changes in criteria were made.
> 
> Six categories were deleted while others were added.
> 
> Controversial diagnoses, such as pre-menstrual dysphoric disorder and masochistic personality disorder, were considered and discarded. *"Sexual orientation disturbance" was also removed* and was largely subsumed under "sexual disorder not otherwise specified", which can include "persistent and marked distress about ones sexual orientation."[23][34] Altogether, the DSM-III-R contained 292 diagnoses and was 567 pages long. Further efforts were made for the diagnoses to be purely descriptive, although the introductory text stated that for at least some disorders, "particularly the Personality Disorders, the criteria require much more inference on the part of the observer" (p. xxiii).[17]
> 
> Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was declassified (and a whole slew of sex crimes decriminalized) based on the crap *research* of Alfred Kinsey.
> 
> Kinsey was responsible for the *studies* which *proved* that 10 percent of men were homosexual (based on his *studies* of sex offenders, prison inmates, and the molestation of children by Nazi war criminals). The progressives of course hearkened to the siren call that gave them hope that screwing children, dogs, each other and assorted plants was actually "normal" and the lovely APA rushed to give his junk studies credence....and in return, his studies gave their junk *science* credence as well. You stroke my..whatever...I'll stroke yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee.  That isn't totally off the rails at all.
Click to expand...

yep. Nowhere in your quote is kinsey referenced but kgrill brings him up whenever homosexuality is discussed like its her trump card


----------



## GreenBean

koshergrl said:


> It was declassified (and a whole slew of sex crimes decriminalized) based on the crap *research* of Alfred Kinsey.
> 
> Kinsey was responsible for the *studies* which *proved* that 10 percent of men were homosexual (based on his *studies* of sex offenders, prison inmates, and the molestation of children by Nazi war criminals). The progressives of course hearkened to the siren call that gave them hope that screwing children, dogs, each other and assorted plants was actually "normal" and the lovely APA rushed to give his junk studies credence....and in return, his studies gave their junk *science* credence as well. You stroke my..whatever...I'll stroke yours.



**Homosexuality and Hope: A Psychologist Talks About Treatment and Change**  Dr. G. J. M. Van Den Aardweg  maintains that homosexuality is most definitely a curable mental disorder. He theorizes that it is rooted in feelings of inferiority and is somewhat different from lesbianism ,but similar to other various expressions of arrested heterosexual development.  Loonybird.com Index


----------



## Seawytch

GreenBean said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was declassified (and a whole slew of sex crimes decriminalized) based on the crap *research* of Alfred Kinsey.
> 
> 
> 
> Kinsey was responsible for the *studies* which *proved* that 10 percent of men were homosexual (based on his *studies* of sex offenders, prison inmates, and the molestation of children by Nazi war criminals). The progressives of course hearkened to the siren call that gave them hope that screwing children, dogs, each other and assorted plants was actually "normal" and the lovely APA rushed to give his junk studies credence....and in return, his studies gave their junk *science* credence as well. You stroke my..whatever...I'll stroke yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Homosexuality and Hope: A Psychologist Talks About Treatment and Change**  Dr. G. J. M. Van Den Aardweg  maintains that homosexuality is most definitely a curable mental disorder. He theorizes that it is rooted in feelings of inferiority and is somewhat different from lesbianism ,but similar to other various expressions of arrested heterosexual development.  Loonybird.com Index
Click to expand...



_What one first notices when reviewing van den Aardwegs work is that he eschews contemporary research in favor of citing outdated and debunked studies from the 1950s and 1960s  and even goes as far back as the 1920s. His ethical lapses include citing outmoded research where gay clients were exclusively recruited from psychiatric wards or prisons, yet van den Aardweg unethically pretends that such unrepresentative samples are indicative of modern LGBT populations._

http://www.truthwinsout.org/news/2013/02/33102/


----------



## koshergrl

Please. The APA and all of our sex education programs are based on the *studies* of Al Kinsey. Doctor, heal thyself.


----------



## Seawytch

koshergrl said:


> Please. The APA and all of our sex education programs are based on the *studies* of Al Kinsey. Doctor, heal thyself.




Yeah, go ahead and ignore all the studies since Kinsey that support removing homosexuality from the list of mental disorders. 

Do you know any gay people?


----------



## koshergrl

The reason homosexuality was removed from the list of mental disorders was BECAUSE of Kinsey's research.

Nobody else's. I don't believe there have been any subsequent studies.

Do you know any hetero people? Stop being such a ding dong.


----------



## GreenBean

Seawytch said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was declassified (and a whole slew of sex crimes decriminalized) based on the crap *research* of Alfred Kinsey.
> 
> 
> 
> Kinsey was responsible for the *studies* which *proved* that 10 percent of men were homosexual (based on his *studies* of sex offenders, prison inmates, and the molestation of children by Nazi war criminals). The progressives of course hearkened to the siren call that gave them hope that screwing children, dogs, each other and assorted plants was actually "normal" and the lovely APA rushed to give his junk studies credence....and in return, his studies gave their junk *science* credence as well. You stroke my..whatever...I'll stroke yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Homosexuality and Hope: A Psychologist Talks About Treatment and Change**  Dr. G. J. M. Van Den Aardweg  maintains that homosexuality is most definitely a curable mental disorder. He theorizes that it is rooted in feelings of inferiority and is somewhat different from lesbianism ,but similar to other various expressions of arrested heterosexual development.  Loonybird.com Index
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> _What one first notices when reviewing van den Aardwegs work is that he eschews contemporary research in favor of citing outdated and debunked studies from the 1950s and 1960s  and even goes as far back as the 1920s. His ethical lapses include citing outmoded research where gay clients were exclusively recruited from psychiatric wards or prisons, yet van den Aardweg unethically pretends that such unrepresentative samples are indicative of modern LGBT populations._
> 
> TWO Report: Gerard van den Aardweg, NARTH?s Nastiest Reparative Therapist | Truth Wins Out
Click to expand...


Thanks for that review from a *Liberal Left Wing website* how unbiased are they ?

Here's one from Amazon.com which is entirely unbiased 



> ......."*Van Den Aardweg surveys many studies to demonstrate that homosexuals have a neurotic inferiority complex* that results in feelings of shame, loneliness, self-depreciation, sadness, and anger. They become addicted to self-pity and child-like complaining. Frequently they have a childish desire for attention, approval, sympathy, and an excessive urge for self-affirmation linked with an egocentric mindset.
> 
> Calling his style of treatment "anticomplaining therapy," Van Den Aardweg uses many techniques to enable change and healing: self-observation and self-insight (acts of confession) and what he calls "hyperdramatization," the combination of imagery, self-talk and humor.


----------



## Seawytch

koshergrl said:


> The reason homosexuality was removed from the list of mental disorders was BECAUSE of Kinsey's research.
> 
> Nobody else's. I don't believe there have been any subsequent studies.
> 
> Do you know any hetero people? Stop being such a ding dong.




You're misinformed. Kinsey's was only one of many. The Hooker study for one. 

I noticed you didn't answer the question. Do you know any gay people on a close personal basis, yes or no?


----------



## koshergrl

No, it's not one of many. You're a liar. The APA first put homosexuality ON the list of mental illnesses in 1952..then removed it in 1973, not based upon *studies*...but based upon their determination that it didn't meet the CRITERIA of mental illness.


----------



## Seawytch

GreenBean said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> **Homosexuality and Hope: A Psychologist Talks About Treatment and Change**  Dr. G. J. M. Van Den Aardweg  maintains that homosexuality is most definitely a curable mental disorder. He theorizes that it is rooted in feelings of inferiority and is somewhat different from lesbianism ,but similar to other various expressions of arrested heterosexual development.  Loonybird.com Index
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _What one first notices when reviewing van den Aardwegs work is that he eschews contemporary research in favor of citing outdated and debunked studies from the 1950s and 1960s  and even goes as far back as the 1920s. His ethical lapses include citing outmoded research where gay clients were exclusively recruited from psychiatric wards or prisons, yet van den Aardweg unethically pretends that such unrepresentative samples are indicative of modern LGBT populations._
> 
> 
> 
> TWO Report: Gerard van den Aardweg, NARTH?s Nastiest Reparative Therapist | Truth Wins Out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that review from a *Liberal Left Wing website* how unbiased are they ?
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one from Amazon.com which is entirely unbiased
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......."*Van Den Aardweg surveys many studies to demonstrate that homosexuals have a neurotic inferiority complex* that results in feelings of shame, loneliness, self-depreciation, sadness, and anger. They become addicted to self-pity and child-like complaining. Frequently they have a childish desire for attention, approval, sympathy, and an excessive urge for self-affirmation linked with an egocentric mindset.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling his style of treatment "anticomplaining therapy," Van Den Aardweg uses many techniques to enable change and healing: self-observation and self-insight (acts of confession) and what he calls "hyperdramatization," the combination of imagery, self-talk and humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Van Den Aardweg's research is found where? NARTH you say? That's some chutzpah knocking my link when citing some quack from NARTH. 

What you just quoted isn't a peer review. It was a publishers statement.


----------



## koshergrl

NARTH is 100 percent more trustworthy than anything that comes from the APA.


----------



## Seawytch

koshergrl said:


> NARTH is 100 percent more trustworthy than anything that comes from the APA.




 riiiiggghhht...


----------



## koshergrl

yup...


----------



## mal

You were Born equipped to be with the opposite sex... Defying your own existence is one thing... Expecting Society to say it's normal and Equal to what Created you is where the Mental Illness part plays in. 



peace...


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

mal said:


> You were Born equipped to be with the opposite sex... Defying your own existence is one thing... Expecting Society to say it's normal and Equal to what Created you is where the Mental Illness part plays in.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



The actual mental illness manifests in the unwarranted hate quoted above.


----------



## mal

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were Born equipped to be with the opposite sex... Defying your own existence is one thing... Expecting Society to say it's normal and Equal to what Created you is where the Mental Illness part plays in.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The actual mental illness manifests in the unwarranted hate quoted above.
Click to expand...


Observing what Factually is is Hate?... 

I Hope you don't Feel that saying something is Hateful when it's clearly nothing more than a Rational Observation of what is is somehow going to hurt my feelings?...



peace...


----------



## Seawytch

koshergrl said:


> yup...



Yes, on one side you have every major professional organization in the behavioral sciences  and on the other you have the discredited NARTH. 

A tee and a hee.


----------



## GreenBean

koshergrl said:


> No, it's not one of many. You're a liar. The APA first put homosexuality ON the list of mental illnesses in 1952..then removed it in 1973, not based upon *studies*...but *based upon their determination that it didn't meet the CRITERIA of mental illness.*



*Horse feathers ! *

The American Psychiatric Association declassified homosexuality as a mental disorder in 1973 only *after years of political pressure from gay activists*. The American Psychiatrics association board of trustees passed this decision followed by a statement which listed among the reasons for their decision as changing social norms and growing gay rights activism . So basically, a scientific institution was coerced into changing a scientific opinion or classification due to political pressure !


----------



## G.T.

Lol [MENTION=18755]mal[/MENTION] youve got 3 gay inspired threads on the front page of new posts

Eek


----------



## mal

G.T. said:


> Lol [MENTION=18755]mal[/MENTION] youve got 3 gay inspired threads on the front page of new posts
> 
> Eek



Fags are icky! ~ G.T.



peace...


----------



## G.T.

mal is icky

it may say the same thing who knows


----------



## mal

G.T. said:


> mal is icky
> 
> it may say the same thing who knows



Keep calling people who won't agree with you a Faggot... It's the best. 



peace...


----------



## G.T.

mal said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> mal is icky
> 
> it may say the same thing who knows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep calling people who won't agree with you a Faggot... It's the best.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


mirror miror


----------



## GreenBean

Married dad claims he was booted from coaching job at a Upper West Side private school because he was straight


----------



## mal

Ravi said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must bug Ravi really badly for her to throw her lot in with Pete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravir Hates me because her Posse's gone... She and that Pack of Fags tried their Damndest to run me out of her for 2 solid years...
> 
> One by one... They all fell off... Gunny... Dis... CW... EZ... del... even Cali... That one never made any sense... And of course now she's lost A15...
> 
> Now she's basically here by herself.
> 
> Poor thing.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you're a POS and I would have happily paid for Art's ticket to visit you.
Click to expand...




Classic... Ravi wanted some Runaway Fag to beat me up for her... 

Go find him... Pay for it. 



peace...


----------



## Inevitable

mal said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mal, Mal, Mal...do you realize you're just helping gay marriage along? Rational people look at you and say "he's coo coo for coco puffs". Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Thinks I give a shit...
> 
> And make note... Seawytch can't take issue with one thing I Posted... Because none of it's Untrue.
> 
> ALL of it happened and it's good to Know the History regardless of whether or not Sea and her Contemporaries want the Public to Remain Ignorant and in line with their Agenda.
> 
> Gay Marriage the end of it?... Not by a long shot.
> 
> Teaching Homosexuality in Grade School is already happening and it will only expand as time goes on.
> 
> When I Predicted this 15 and 20 years ago the Seawytch's of the World said  I was using Scare Tactics and that their Agenda had not place in Elementary Education...
> 
> Sorry... I was Right.
> 
> And I will continue to be.
> 
> Mainstream Liberal Professors and Doctors have been Pushing towards Children now out in the open for over a Decade.
> 
> Writing in Gay Publications about it... As I have Illustrated.
> 
> I don't Expect the Activists here to be Honest about it.
> 
> They are very Close to a Hugh Victory in their ongoing Cause.
> 
> They Know better than to be Honest right now.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...

Everything you have posted hinges on a false cause.

I understand you believe homosexuality is a mental disorder, butwithout using theargumentum ad naturam fallacy explain why you believe that?

Explain the pathology, explain why it is indeed disordered. Explain how the years ofresearchthat went into it to discover it wasn't a mental disorder is all rubbish.


----------



## Inevitable

GreenBean said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not one of many. You're a liar. The APA first put homosexuality ON the list of mental illnesses in 1952..then removed it in 1973, not based upon *studies*...but *based upon their determination that it didn't meet the CRITERIA of mental illness.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Horse feathers ! *
> 
> The American Psychiatric Association declassified homosexuality as a mental disorder in 1973 only *after years of political pressure from gay activists*. The American Psychiatrics association board of trustees passed this decision followed by a statement which listed among the reasons for their decision as changing social norms and growing gay rights activism . So basically, a scientific institution was coerced into changing a scientific opinion or classification due to political pressure !
Click to expand...

You keep making this claim but fail to prove it.


----------



## mal

Inevitable said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mal, Mal, Mal...do you realize you're just helping gay marriage along? Rational people look at you and say "he's coo coo for coco puffs". Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Thinks I give a shit...
> 
> And make note... Seawytch can't take issue with one thing I Posted... Because none of it's Untrue.
> 
> ALL of it happened and it's good to Know the History regardless of whether or not Sea and her Contemporaries want the Public to Remain Ignorant and in line with their Agenda.
> 
> Gay Marriage the end of it?... Not by a long shot.
> 
> Teaching Homosexuality in Grade School is already happening and it will only expand as time goes on.
> 
> When I Predicted this 15 and 20 years ago the Seawytch's of the World said  I was using Scare Tactics and that their Agenda had not place in Elementary Education...
> 
> Sorry... I was Right.
> 
> And I will continue to be.
> 
> Mainstream Liberal Professors and Doctors have been Pushing towards Children now out in the open for over a Decade.
> 
> Writing in Gay Publications about it... As I have Illustrated.
> 
> I don't Expect the Activists here to be Honest about it.
> 
> They are very Close to a Hugh Victory in their ongoing Cause.
> 
> They Know better than to be Honest right now.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything you have posted hinges on a false cause.
> 
> I understand you believe homosexuality is a mental disorder, butwithout using theargumentum ad naturam fallacy explain why you believe that?
> 
> Explain the pathology, explain why it is indeed disordered. Explain how the years ofresearchthat went into it to discover it wasn't a mental disorder is all rubbish.
Click to expand...


Until somebody presents the Science that caused the APA to reverse YEARS of Evidence and Study that had them Conclude that it WAS/IS a Mental Disorder, I will conclude that none exists and that the Reversal was Purely Political... As it Obviously was. 

There is no Rational Explanation for a Human Born and Equipped to Couple with the Opposite Sex, the Reason for it's own Existence, to Defy that...

Aside from Bad Wiring.

Save me the "Animals do it" Talking Point.

You don't get to Pick and Choose which Animalistic Behaviors you are going to use to Justify your Deviant Choices. 



peace...


----------



## Inevitable

mal said:


> [
> Until somebody presents the Science that caused the APA to reverse YEARS of Evidence


What years of evidence? 





> and Study that had them Conclude that it WAS/IS a Mental Disorder


 What study?





> I will conclude that none exists and that the Reversal was Purely Political... As it Obviously was.


Lack of evidence supporting it being a mental disorder, I.e. lack of pathology, lack of difficulty functioning inthe everyday life really disqualifies it from being a mental disorder. There isn't anything political about it.

Demanding proof that your claim is false is a logical fallacy. The burden of proof is on you to prove it is right.  



> There is no Rational Explanation for a Human Born and Equipped to Couple with the Opposite Sex, the Reason for it's own Existence, to Defy that.


I made it clear that you should explain this without using the argumentum ad naturam fallacy. So, you have used that logical fallacy.



> Aside from Bad Wiring.


Bad Wiring? Explain.



> Save me the "Animals do it" Talking Point.
> 
> You don't get to Pick and Choose which Animalistic Behaviors you are going to use to Justify your Deviant Choices.


Ah, now we have the straw man fallacy. You can'targue my points so you make up some that I never made and argue those. 


> peace...


Do you have any logical support what so ever for your beliefs?


----------



## Inevitable

It isn't a mental disorder. There has been a lot of research done on this.
Homosexuality and Mental Health


----------



## mal

It is a Mental Disorder... 1 in 4 Homosexual Men being HIV Infected in San Francisco according to the CDC 30 years after Knowing just how NOT to get it is an example of a REALLY High Percentage of them being Dangerously Wreckless and it having a Direct Impact on Society.

You can Dismiss the Fact that they are Designed by Nature and Equipped to Couple with the Opposite Sex and that is Exactly why they Exist at all, but it doesn't change that Fact.

There are MANY Mental Disorders that People have and who Function in Society.

I've asked Repeatedly and it has NEVER been Provided... What was the APA's Justification for their Reversal after Decades of Study and Conclusions regarding Homosexuals having a Mental Issue?

It's funny though... Even the APA to this latest Statement on Homosexuality can't say with any Certainty what causes Sexual Orientation...

"The American Psychiatric Association believes
that the causes of sexual orientation (whether homosexual
or heterosexual) are not known at this time and likely are
multifactorial including biological and behavioral roots
which may vary between different individuals and may
even vary over time."

I really like to see the last Statement they made before Reversing their position and the first one when they did reverse their position.



peace...


----------



## mal

_"The entire process, from the first confrontation organized by gay demonstrators to the referendum demanded by the orthodox psychiatrists, seemed to violate the most basic expectations about how questions of science should be resolved.

Instead of being engaged in sober discussion of data, psychiatrists were swept up in a political controversy. The result was not a conclusion based on an approximation of the scientific truth as dictated by reason, but was instead an action demanded by the ideological temper of the times."_

Dr. Ronald Bayer, author of the book Homosexuality and American Psychiatry

Wasn't the incoming President of the APA in 1973 a Closeted Homosexual?...



peace...


----------



## Inevitable

mal said:


> It is a Mental Disorder


You keep repeating this, but you have nothing to back it up with. ... 





> 1 in 4 Homosexual Men being HIV Infected in San Francisco according to the CDC 30 years after Knowing just how NOT to get it is an example of a REALLY High Percentage of them being Dangerously Wreckless and it having a Direct Impact on Society.


This doesn't prove it's a mental disorder, just that promiscuity has it's risk.



> You can Dismiss the Fact that they are Designed by Nature and Equipped to Couple with the Opposite Sex and that is Exactly why they Exist at all, but it doesn't change that Fact.


Argumentum ad naturam is logical fallacy.



> There are MANY Mental Disorders that People have and who Function in Society.


 Homosexuality isn't one of them.



> I've asked Repeatedly and it has NEVER been Provided


I asked you something and you didn't even acknowledge it. See below.
Also I did provide something that you completely ignored. I will link it again.

Homosexuality and Mental Health



> What was the APA's Justification for their Reversal after Decades of Study and Conclusions regarding Homosexuals having a Mental Issue?


 What decades of study? What conclusions?



> It's funny though... Even the APA to this latest Statement on Homosexuality can't say with any Certainty what causes Sexual Orientation.


Should they justjump to conclusions? Is that how science works?

You can't explain why you think it's a mental disorder, you can't reference any of these studiesand conclusions that you insist the APA had. Or why they werecorrect in your opinion.




> "The American Psychiatric Association believes
> that the causes of sexual orientation (whether homosexual
> or heterosexual) are not known at this time and likely are
> multifactorial including biological and behavioral roots
> which may vary between different individuals and may
> even vary over time."
> 
> I really like to see the last Statement they made before Reversing their position and the first one when they did reverse their position.


If you look in the link provided you would see that the APA Didn't really have a reason to call it a mental disorderinthe first place.  

Bottom line of you want this crap about the APA being politically influenced youhave to comeup with something better than the fallacy you have posted.


----------



## NLT

dirty sock says what


----------



## Inevitable

mal said:


> _"The entire process, from the first confrontation organized by gay demonstrators to the referendum demanded by the orthodox psychiatrists, seemed to violate the most basic expectations about how questions of science should be resolved.
> 
> Instead of being engaged in sober discussion of data, psychiatrists were swept up in a political controversy. The result was not a conclusion based on an approximation of the scientific truth as dictated by reason, but was instead an action demanded by the ideological temper of the times."_
> 
> Dr. Ronald Bayer, author of the book Homosexuality and American Psychiatry
> 
> Wasn't the incoming President of the APA in 1973 a Closeted Homosexual?.


This wouldn't have had any real bearing on the dicision.

Look, explain why they just up and decided to make it a mental disorder in 1952? Was it politically motivated then? If not why?

What makes homosexual a mental disorder?


----------



## mal

Inevitable said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a Mental Disorder
> 
> 
> 
> You keep repeating this, but you have nothing to back it up with. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 in 4 Homosexual Men being HIV Infected in San Francisco according to the CDC 30 years after Knowing just how NOT to get it is an example of a REALLY High Percentage of them being Dangerously Wreckless and it having a Direct Impact on Society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This doesn't prove it's a mental disorder, just that promiscuity has it's risk.
> 
> Argumentum ad naturam is logical fallacy.
> 
> Homosexuality isn't one of them.
> 
> I asked you something and you didn't even acknowledge it. See below.
> Also I did provide something that you completely ignored. I will link it again.
> 
> Homosexuality and Mental Health
> 
> What decades of study? What conclusions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny though... Even the APA to this latest Statement on Homosexuality can't say with any Certainty what causes Sexual Orientation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should they justjump to conclusions? Is that how science works?
> 
> You can't explain why you think it's a mental disorder, you can't reference any of these studiesand conclusions that you insist the APA had. Or why they werecorrect in your opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The American Psychiatric Association believes
> that the causes of sexual orientation (whether homosexual
> or heterosexual) are not known at this time and likely are
> multifactorial including biological and behavioral roots
> which may vary between different individuals and may
> even vary over time."
> 
> I really like to see the last Statement they made before Reversing their position and the first one when they did reverse their position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you look in the link provided you would see that the APA Didn't really have a reason to call it a mental disorderinthe first place.
> 
> Bottom line of you want this crap about the APA being politically influenced youhave to comeup with something better than the fallacy you have posted.
Click to expand...


I disagree with that... They did have reasoning... The APA writes and writes and writes... And they selectively hide a lot of shit.

You can't find what their rationalization was for calling it a Mental Disorder prior to 1973 because they don't want you to see it and they don't want to Debate their Data and Studies.

They Reversed Course in 1973 without Debate and without anything Resembling an Extensive Explanation of their Reversal of DECADES of other Conclusions.

The Protests at their Meetings and the Infiltration of Gays into the Industry including the Closet Case who was about to become the head of the APA was why they did it.

Should Homosexuality be a Crime?... No.

Should it be called completely Normal?... No.

Is Man/Woman equal to Man/Man or Woman/Woman?... Factually NO.



peace...


----------



## mal

Inevitable said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"The entire process, from the first confrontation organized by gay demonstrators to the referendum demanded by the orthodox psychiatrists, seemed to violate the most basic expectations about how questions of science should be resolved.
> 
> Instead of being engaged in sober discussion of data, psychiatrists were swept up in a political controversy. The result was not a conclusion based on an approximation of the scientific truth as dictated by reason, but was instead an action demanded by the ideological temper of the times."_
> 
> Dr. Ronald Bayer, author of the book Homosexuality and American Psychiatry
> 
> Wasn't the incoming President of the APA in 1973 a Closeted Homosexual?.
> 
> 
> 
> This wouldn't have had any real bearing on the dicision.
> 
> Look, explain why they just up and decided to make it a mental disorder in 1952? Was it politically motivated then? If not why?
> 
> What makes homosexual a mental disorder?
Click to expand...


It's a Defiance of one's Natural Existence and Design by Nature.

Something in the Brain ain't agreeing with what Physically and Naturally is.

Mostly that is Harmless, but to say it's Normal is Absurd.

Being "Born that way" ain't a Justification because if it is, it Justifies a LOT of shit.



peace...


----------



## mal

mal said:


> *Homosexuality: The Mental Illness That Went Away*An alternative perspective on mental disorders | PHILIP HICKEY, PH.D.
> 
> _According to the American Psychiatric Association, until 1974 homosexuality was a mental illness.  Freud had alluded to homosexuality numerous times in his writings, and had concluded that paranoia and homosexuality were inseparable.  Other psychiatrists wrote copiously on the subject, and homosexuality was treated on a wide basis.  There was little or no suggestion within the psychiatric community that homosexuality might be conceptualized as anything other than a mental illness that needed to be treated.  And, of course, homosexuality was listed as a mental illness in DSM-II.
> 
> Then in 1970 gay activists protested against the APA convention in San Francisco.  These scenes were repeated in 1971, and as people came out of the closet and felt empowered politically and socially, the APA directorate became increasingly uncomfortable with their stance.  In 1973 the APAs nomenclature task force recommended that homosexuality be declared normal.  The trustees were not prepared to go that far, but they did vote to remove homosexuality from the list of mental illnesses by a vote of 13 to 0, with 2 abstentions.  This decision was confirmed by a vote of the APA membership, and homosexuality was no longer listed in the seventh edition of DSM-II, which was issued in 1974.
> 
> Whats noteworthy about this is that the removal of homosexuality from the list of mental illnesses was not triggered by some scientific breakthrough.  There was no new fact or set of facts that stimulated this major change.  Rather, it was the simple reality that gay people started to kick up a fuss.  They gained a voice and began to make themselves heard.  And the APA reacted with truly astonishing speed.  And with good reason.  They realized intuitively that a protracted battle would have drawn increasing attention to the spurious nature of their entire taxonomy.  So they quickly cut loose the gay community and forestalled any radical scrutiny of the DSM system generally.
> 
> Also noteworthy is the fact that the vote of the membership was by no means unanimous.  Only about 55% of the members who voted favored the change.
> 
> Of course, the APA put the best spin they could on these events.  The fact is that they altered their taxonomy because of intense pressure from the gay community, but they claimed that the change was prompted by research findings.
> 
> So all the people who had this terrible illness were cured overnight  by a vote! _
> Read MOAR!:
> 
> Mental Health Diagnoses Decided by Vote, Not Discovery
> 
> And if you don't Believe this Doctor's Claims about the Protests, would you Believe Gays themselves?...
> 
> _"The May 1971 Scene:  A Bad Time for a Conference in Washington DC
> The American Psychiatric Association (APA) held its annual convention in Washington DC during the first week of May 1971, amidst the turmoil and congestion of the MayDay antiwar demonstrations and at a time when the Gay MayDay contingent in those demonstrations had drawn large numbers of gay men and lesbians to the city.  The convention was held at the Shoreham Hotel which backed up on Rock Creek Park.  The scene in the city was chaotic: protestors, estimated at more than 10,000, (the remnants of an initial contingent of nearly 50,000) had spent the mornings of Monday May 3rd and Tuesday May 4th disrupting traffic, blocking roads and bridges, and trying to bring the normal business of government to a halt in protest against the Vietnam War.  An even larger federal force, some 13,000, of soldiers (Marines and US Army), National Guardsmen, and police fought off the protestors.  More than 10,000 were arrested.  Tear gas and smoke were in the air in downtown Washington DC. The streets around the APA convention were patrolled
> 
> Following disruption by gay activists at the 1970 convention in San Francisco, the APA offered a conference panel discussion to be organized by Dr. Kameny, who invited Barbara Gittings, Jack Baker and others to participate in a discussion entitled "Lifestyles of Nonpatient Homosexuals", which ensured the panelists admittance to all of the convention's activities including the annual Convocation of Fellows."_
> 
> 1971: Zapping the APA Convention
> 
> 
> The best part about this History is that at this time Gay Organizations were Directly in Line with and Marching with NAMBLA... Fact not Fiction.
> 
> It wasn't until 1994 that the Gay Community was finally "outed" regarding their Ties to NAMBLA when the ILGA was removed from the World Conference on Population and Disease for it.
> 
> Since that year, they have been Smart enough to Avoid their old Friends...
> 
> But not always:
> 
> _*University of Minnesota Press book challenges anxiety about pedophilia *
> 
> Mark O'Keefe Newhouse News Service
> Published Mar 26, 2002
> 
> Source: StarTribune.com: News, weather, sports from Minneapolis, St. Paul and Minnesota (Link has since been Purged by the Star... Of course... But I have the entire thing here)
> 
> Sex between adults and children has been a societal taboo so strong that it's considered one of our few unquestioned moral principles. But arguments have emerged in academic journals, books and online that at least some such sex should be acceptable, especially when children consent to it...
> 
> With more research, some scholars say, it may be only a matter of time before modern society accepts adult-child sex, just as it has learned to accept premarital sex and homosexual sex.
> 
> "Children are the last bastion of the old sexual morality," wrote one of the trailblazers for this view, Harris Mirkin, an associate professor of political science at the University of Missouri-Kansas City...
> 
> Mirkin, whose academic specialty is the politics of sex, wrote in a 1999 article *published in The Journal of Homosexuality* that society perceives youths as seduced, abused victims and not "partners or initiators or willing participants" in sex with adults, "even if they are hustlers."
> 
> In an interview, Mirkin said the outrage surrounding the Roman Catholic Church's pedophilia scandal illustrates how the public views acts of intergenerational contact as "one big blur" of child abuse when it's likely "very, very mild stuff."
> 
> "We say if someone touches or molests or diddles or whatever a kid it will ruin the rest of their life. I don't believe it. I think kids are more likely to laugh at it more than anything else -- unless the whole culture says this is the most horrible thing that can happen to you."
> 
> Mirkin is not alone in questioning whether children are harmed by sexual contact with adults. The March 2002 American Psychologist devotes its entire issue to the ongoing fallout of a journal article that did just that.
> 
> The piece, in the July 1998 issue of Psychological Bulletin, was written by Bruce Rind, then an assistant professor of psychology at Temple University; Robert Bauserman, a lecturer then with the department of psychology at the University of Michigan; and Philip Tromovitch, then pursuing a doctorate at the University of Pennsylvania.
> 
> The trio reviewed 59 studies of college students who, as children, had sexual interaction with significantly older people or were coerced into sexual activity with someone of their own age. They concluded that negative effects "were neither pervasive nor typically intense, and that men reacted much less negatively than women." It recommended that a child's "willing encounter with positive reactions" be called "adult-child sex" instead of "abuse."
> 
> A soon-to-be-released book, "Harmful to Minors: The Perils of Protecting Children From Sex," is being advertised by its publisher, University of Minnesota Press, as challenging widespread anxieties about pedophilia.
> 
> In an interview, the book's author, journalist Judith Levine, praised the Rind study as evidence that "doesn't line up with the ideology that it's always harmful for kids to have sexual relationships with adults."
> 
> She said the pedophilia among Roman Catholic priests is complicated to analyze, because it's almost always secret, considered forbidden and involves an authority figure.
> 
> She added, however, that, "yes, conceivably, absolutely" a boy's sexual experience with a priest could be positive."..._
> 
> You can read MOAR at the link under the headline.
> 
> Of course I will be Attacked for Observing what is... But what I have Posted is 100% True.
> 
> And if you Doubt for a Minute that the Pedo's are the Gays of the 50's and 60's right now to the Gay Community, then you are kidding yourselves.
> 
> The ONLY Reason most of them Distances themselves from NAMBLA and the others is because they got Caught and it Harmed their own Agenda.
> 
> History is what it is... If you want to be Angry about History then so be it.
> 
> I'm just an Observer.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



And it's Difficult to Dismiss the FACT that the National Organization of Gays back at the same time the APA was Suddenly saying Gay is OK were Demanding in their Charter that Age of Consent Laws be Abolished while they Marched Actively with Pedophiles.

They learned over the next few Decades that their Pals in NAMBLA were harming their Cause and moved away from them.

History is still History and MANY in the APA's World don't believe that Adult/Child Sex is all that Harmful or Unnatural.

That is coming next.



peace...


----------



## Inevitable

mal said:


> I disagree with that... They did have reasoning... The APA writes and writes and writes... And they selectively hide a lot of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did they hide? That sounds like a bitofa conspiracy theory and they didn't really hide anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't find what their rationalization was for calling it a Mental Disorder prior to 1973 because they don't want you to see it and they don't want to Debate their Data and Studies.
> 
> 
> 
> So how do you know it exists if they have hidden it from you? And they didn't hide it from me, it's right here.
> Homosexuality and Mental Health
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They Reversed Course in 1973 without Debate and without anything Resembling an Extensive Explanation of their Reversal of DECADES of other Conclusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was 20 years of debate from the time they decided to call it a mental disorder in 1952 until the time they removed it.  What conclusions are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Protests at their Meetings and the Infiltration of Gays into the Industry including the Closet Case who was about to become the head of the APA was why they did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *It doesn't explain why they decided to call it a mental disorder in the first place.  Perhaps it was bias from the heterosexuals that were on the APA at the time. That is just as preposterous as thinking that a homosexual would taint the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should it be called completely Normal?... No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will likely never think it's normal so who cares what you call it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Man/Woman equal to Man/Man or Woman/Woman?... Factually NO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Factually they are actually gaining equality so seems you have your facts skewed.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## mal

Inevitable said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with that... They did have reasoning... The APA writes and writes and writes... And they selectively hide a lot of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did they hide? That sounds like a bitofa conspiracy theory and they didn't really hide anything.
> 
> So how do you know it exists if they have hidden it from you? And they didn't hide it from me, it's right here.
> Homosexuality and Mental Health
> 
> 
> There was 20 years of debate from the time they decided to call it a mental disorder in 1952 until the time they removed it.  What conclusions are you talking about?
> 
> *It doesn't explain why they decided to call it a mental disorder in the first place.  Perhaps it was bias from the heterosexuals that were on the APA at the time. That is just as preposterous as thinking that a homosexual would taint the outcome.
> 
> You will likely never think it's normal so who cares what you call it.
> 
> Factually they are actually gaining equality so seems you have your facts skewed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The link that's in your link don't Function.
> 
> Page Not Found
> 
> The APA isn't letting people see their shit.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Inevitable

mal said:


> And it's Difficult to Dismiss the FACT that the National Organization of Gays back at the same time the APA was Suddenly saying Gay is OK were Demanding in their Charter that Age of Consent Laws be Abolished while they Marched Actively with Pedophiles.


 Back then, yes the national organization of gays were wrong.



> They learned over the next few Decades that their Pals in NAMBLA were harming their Cause and moved away from them.


Or maybe they realized that they weren't onthe same page. But that can't possibly be true can it? 



> History is still History and MANY in the APA's World don't believe that Adult/Child Sex is all that Harmful or Unnatural.


 Yes there are some wackos in every group.



> That is coming next.


Ah the slippery slope fallacy. It isn't very rational to believe that, the laws have been getting stricter on child molesters as they have laxed on homosexuality.


----------



## Inevitable

mal said:


> The link that's in your link don't Function.
> 
> Page Not Found
> 
> The APA isn't letting people see their shit.


That isn't the link I posted "http://www.apa.org" I didn't post anything from the APA. If you can'tget the link to work copy and paste the url

Homosexuality and Mental Health


----------



## mal

Inevitable said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> The link that's in your link don't Function.
> 
> Page Not Found
> 
> The APA isn't letting people see their shit.
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't the link I posted "http://www.apa.org" I didn't post anything from the APA. If you can'tget the link to work copy and paste the url
> 
> Homosexuality and Mental Health
Click to expand...


Good Fucking Allah... YOUR Link works... The Link inside your Link to APA Source does not.

In that... I got nothing from your Link in that Regard.



peace...


----------



## Seawytch

Inevitable said:


> Ah the slippery slope fallacy. It isn't very rational to believe that, the laws have been getting stricter on child molesters as they have laxed on homosexuality.



You haven't figured out by now that Mal is far from rational?

Not only have laws been getting stricter, the age of consent has done nothing but gone UP in this country. Personally, I'd support an across the board Federal age of consent law set at 18...with Romeo and Juliet exemptions. (or Romeo and Romeo, Juliet and Juliet, of course)


----------



## mal

Seawytch said:


> Inevitable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah the slippery slope fallacy. It isn't very rational to believe that, the laws have been getting stricter on child molesters as they have laxed on homosexuality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't figured out by now that Mal is far from rational?
> 
> Not only have laws been getting stricter, the age of consent has done nothing but gone UP in this country. Personally, I'd support an across the board Federal age of consent law set at 18...with Romeo and Juliet exemptions. (or Romeo and Romeo, Juliet and Juliet, of course)
Click to expand...


I was only Quoting Members of the APA and their Sympathies and Arguments FOR Adult/Child Sex...

As for the Homosexual/Pedophile Movement's History...

It's Documented.



peace...


----------



## Inevitable

mal said:


> [
> Good Fucking Allah... YOUR Link works... The Link inside your Link to APA Source does not.
> 
> In that... I got nothing from your Link in that Regard.


Well youprobably didn't read it, likely because it would completely destroy your rather flimsy conspiracy theory.

The APA conveniently hid everything that would prove your argument. Seems you are up a creek.


----------



## Inevitable

Seawytch said:


> You haven't figured out by now that Mal is far from rational?


The whole "The Apa hid everything that would prove my argument because they were taken over by some cloak and dagger bullshit homosexual conspiracy" claim provedthat beyond all doubt. 



> Not only have laws been getting stricter, the age of consent has done nothing but gone UP in this country.


You see the slippery slope fallacy is the only thing that some people have to stand on.


----------



## Seawytch

Oddly...the states with the lowest age of consent laws are the least likely to have marriage equality...

That "Fagtopia", California is 18 while Alabama is 16. How interesting...

Even MORE interesting, in Texas the age of consent for marriage (with parental permission) is 14. Are they fucking kidding? 14?!?!?


----------



## Howey

Lol [MENTION=18755]mal[/MENTION] for dredging up failed talking points after getting Butt raped on failed talking points.

The kook, btw, who wrote this OP ed also believes that psychiatry isn't a science and that psychotherapy is a scam.


----------



## Inevitable

Seawytch said:


> Oddly...the states with the lowest age of consent laws are the least likely to have marriage equality...
> 
> That "Fagtopia", California is 18 while Alabama is 16. How interesting...
> 
> Even MORE interesting, in Texas the age of consent for marriage (with parental permission) is 14. Are they fucking kidding? 14?!?!?


Texas is an odd place. Our age of consent here is 17 bit even that isa greyarea.


----------



## Seawytch

Inevitable said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly...the states with the lowest age of consent laws are the least likely to have marriage equality...
> 
> That "Fagtopia", California is 18 while Alabama is 16. How interesting...
> 
> Even MORE interesting, in Texas the age of consent for marriage (with parental permission) is 14. Are they fucking kidding? 14?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Texas is an odd place. Our age of consent here is 17 bit even that isa greyarea.
Click to expand...


Odd? 14! I have a 14 year old son and I know what he and his friends are like. OMFG...14?!? Jesus, Rick Oops Perry...that's what you need to work on, not spending taxpayer funds on voodoo "conversion" therapy. Fuck.


----------



## Inevitable

Seawytch said:


> Inevitable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly...the states with the lowest age of consent laws are the least likely to have marriage equality...
> 
> That "Fagtopia", California is 18 while Alabama is 16. How interesting...
> 
> Even MORE interesting, in Texas the age of consent for marriage (with parental permission) is 14. Are they fucking kidding? 14?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Texas is an odd place. Our age of consent here is 17 bit even that isa greyarea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Odd? 14! I have a 14 year old son and I know what he and his friends are like. OMFG...14?!? Jesus, Rick Oops Perry...that's what you need to work on, not spending taxpayer funds on voodoo "conversion" therapy. Fuck.
Click to expand...


he is just trying to win over the religious right screwballs. They aren't even conservative.


----------



## mal

Howey said:


> Lol [MENTION=18755]mal[/MENTION] for dredging up failed talking points after getting Butt raped on failed talking points.
> 
> The kook, btw, who wrote this OP ed also believes that psychiatry isn't a science and that psychotherapy is a scam.



^Prime example of a Person with a Mental Disorder... Just look at his profile.



peace...


----------



## mal

Inevitable said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't figured out by now that Mal is far from rational?
> 
> 
> 
> The whole "The Apa hid everything that would prove my argument because they were taken over by some cloak and dagger bullshit homosexual conspiracy" claim provedthat beyond all doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only have laws been getting stricter, the age of consent has done nothing but gone UP in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see the slippery slope fallacy is the only thing that some people have to stand on.
Click to expand...


Where's the APA link to their data prior to and including the reversal in 1973?

You can't find it... Fuck you. 



peace...


----------



## mal

mal said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inevitable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah the slippery slope fallacy. It isn't very rational to believe that, the laws have been getting stricter on child molesters as they have laxed on homosexuality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't figured out by now that Mal is far from rational?
> 
> Not only have laws been getting stricter, the age of consent has done nothing but gone UP in this country. Personally, I'd support an across the board Federal age of consent law set at 18...with Romeo and Juliet exemptions. (or Romeo and Romeo, Juliet and Juliet, of course)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I was only Quoting Members of the APA and their Sympathies and Arguments FOR Adult/Child Sex...
> 
> As for the Homosexual/Pedophile Movement's History...
> 
> It's Documented.*
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


^Conveniently Ignored... Instead the Sock and Kilt #2 decide to go on about how what they think Age of Consent should be.

The Homosexual/Pedophile Rights Movement is Documented...

And to this day APA Members are still Advocating for Adult/Child Sex.

Say "Rick Perry" all you want, I don't Associate with Pedophiles or Pedophile Sympathizers. 



peace...


----------



## Inevitable

mal said:


> Where's the APA link to their data prior to and including the reversal in 1973?


What reversal? They decided to make it a mental disorder in1952. after two decades of that assumption they couldn't prove any pathology.

What's the pathology? What makes you think it skills still be considered a mental disorder? 2 decades of digging for pathology yet not finding it? 



> You can't find it... Fuck you.


Can't find what? Data saying there isno pathology? See the link to UCDavis.


----------



## Inevitable

mal said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't figured out by now that Mal is far from rational?
> 
> Not only have laws been getting stricter, the age of consent has done nothing but gone UP in this country. Personally, I'd support an across the board Federal age of consent law set at 18...with Romeo and Juliet exemptions. (or Romeo and Romeo, Juliet and Juliet, of course)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I was only Quoting Members of the APA and their Sympathies and Arguments FOR Adult/Child Sex...
> 
> As for the Homosexual/Pedophile Movement's History...
> 
> It's Documented.*
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^Conveniently Ignored... Instead the Sock and Kilt #2 decide to go on about how what they think Age of Consent should be.
> 
> The Homosexual/Pedophile Rights Movement is Documented...
> 
> And to this day APA Members are still Advocating for Adult/Child Sex.
> 
> Say "Rick Perry" all you want, I don't Associate with Pedophiles or Pedophile Sympathizers.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...

Your points aren't backed up by anything.


----------



## mal

Inevitable said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the APA link to their data prior to and including the reversal in 1973?
> 
> 
> 
> What reversal? They decided to make it a mental disorder in1952. after two decades of that assumption they couldn't prove any pathology.
> 
> What's the pathology? What makes you think it skills still be considered a mental disorder? 2 decades of digging for pathology yet not finding it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't find it... Fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't find what? Data saying there isno pathology? See the link to UCDavis.
Click to expand...


From the APA... The People who made the call.

You can't find their Data Justifying the Mental Disorder Qualification prior to and you can't find the Data Justifying Reversing it.

From the APA.

The link to the APA Data in your Link is not Functional as I have already Illustrated.

UC Davis "concluding" something based on not Data means shit to me. 



peace...


----------



## Inevitable

mal said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol [MENTION=18755]mal[/MENTION] for dredging up failed talking points after getting Butt raped on failed talking points.
> 
> The kook, btw, who wrote this OP ed also believes that psychiatry isn't a science and that psychotherapy is a scam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Prime example of a Person with a Mental Disorder... Just look at his profile.
Click to expand...

I don't see any pathology. So not sure where you come up with this mental disorder business.


----------



## mal

Inevitable said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I was only Quoting Members of the APA and their Sympathies and Arguments FOR Adult/Child Sex...
> 
> As for the Homosexual/Pedophile Movement's History...
> 
> It's Documented.*
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Conveniently Ignored... Instead the Sock and Kilt #2 decide to go on about how what they think Age of Consent should be.
> 
> The Homosexual/Pedophile Rights Movement is Documented...
> 
> And to this day APA Members are still Advocating for Adult/Child Sex.
> 
> Say "Rick Perry" all you want, I don't Associate with Pedophiles or Pedophile Sympathizers.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your points aren't backed up by anything.
Click to expand...


I believe at least some are in the OP of this Thread...

Let's go do some bumping. 



peace...


----------



## mal

mal said:


> *Homosexuality: The Mental Illness That Went Away*An alternative perspective on mental disorders | PHILIP HICKEY, PH.D.
> 
> _According to the American Psychiatric Association, until 1974 homosexuality was a mental illness.  Freud had alluded to homosexuality numerous times in his writings, and had concluded that paranoia and homosexuality were inseparable.  Other psychiatrists wrote copiously on the subject, and homosexuality was treated on a wide basis.  There was little or no suggestion within the psychiatric community that homosexuality might be conceptualized as anything other than a mental illness that needed to be treated.  And, of course, homosexuality was listed as a mental illness in DSM-II.
> 
> Then in 1970 gay activists protested against the APA convention in San Francisco.  These scenes were repeated in 1971, and as people came out of the closet and felt empowered politically and socially, the APA directorate became increasingly uncomfortable with their stance.  In 1973 the APAs nomenclature task force recommended that homosexuality be declared normal.  The trustees were not prepared to go that far, but they did vote to remove homosexuality from the list of mental illnesses by a vote of 13 to 0, with 2 abstentions.  This decision was confirmed by a vote of the APA membership, and homosexuality was no longer listed in the seventh edition of DSM-II, which was issued in 1974.
> 
> Whats noteworthy about this is that the removal of homosexuality from the list of mental illnesses was not triggered by some scientific breakthrough.  There was no new fact or set of facts that stimulated this major change.  Rather, it was the simple reality that gay people started to kick up a fuss.  They gained a voice and began to make themselves heard.  And the APA reacted with truly astonishing speed.  And with good reason.  They realized intuitively that a protracted battle would have drawn increasing attention to the spurious nature of their entire taxonomy.  So they quickly cut loose the gay community and forestalled any radical scrutiny of the DSM system generally.
> 
> Also noteworthy is the fact that the vote of the membership was by no means unanimous.  Only about 55% of the members who voted favored the change.
> 
> Of course, the APA put the best spin they could on these events.  The fact is that they altered their taxonomy because of intense pressure from the gay community, but they claimed that the change was prompted by research findings.
> 
> So all the people who had this terrible illness were cured overnight  by a vote! _
> Read MOAR!:
> 
> Mental Health Diagnoses Decided by Vote, Not Discovery
> 
> And if you don't Believe this Doctor's Claims about the Protests, would you Believe Gays themselves?...
> 
> _"The May 1971 Scene:  A Bad Time for a Conference in Washington DC
> The American Psychiatric Association (APA) held its annual convention in Washington DC during the first week of May 1971, amidst the turmoil and congestion of the MayDay antiwar demonstrations and at a time when the Gay MayDay contingent in those demonstrations had drawn large numbers of gay men and lesbians to the city.  The convention was held at the Shoreham Hotel which backed up on Rock Creek Park.  The scene in the city was chaotic: protestors, estimated at more than 10,000, (the remnants of an initial contingent of nearly 50,000) had spent the mornings of Monday May 3rd and Tuesday May 4th disrupting traffic, blocking roads and bridges, and trying to bring the normal business of government to a halt in protest against the Vietnam War.  An even larger federal force, some 13,000, of soldiers (Marines and US Army), National Guardsmen, and police fought off the protestors.  More than 10,000 were arrested.  Tear gas and smoke were in the air in downtown Washington DC. The streets around the APA convention were patrolled
> 
> Following disruption by gay activists at the 1970 convention in San Francisco, the APA offered a conference panel discussion to be organized by Dr. Kameny, who invited Barbara Gittings, Jack Baker and others to participate in a discussion entitled "Lifestyles of Nonpatient Homosexuals", which ensured the panelists admittance to all of the convention's activities including the annual Convocation of Fellows."_
> 
> 1971: Zapping the APA Convention
> 
> 
> The best part about this History is that at this time Gay Organizations were Directly in Line with and Marching with NAMBLA... Fact not Fiction.
> 
> It wasn't until 1994 that the Gay Community was finally "outed" regarding their Ties to NAMBLA when the ILGA was removed from the World Conference on Population and Disease for it.
> 
> Since that year, they have been Smart enough to Avoid their old Friends...
> 
> But not always:
> 
> _*University of Minnesota Press book challenges anxiety about pedophilia *
> 
> Mark O'Keefe Newhouse News Service
> Published Mar 26, 2002
> 
> Source: StarTribune.com: News, weather, sports from Minneapolis, St. Paul and Minnesota (Link has since been Purged by the Star... Of course... But I have the entire thing here)
> 
> Sex between adults and children has been a societal taboo so strong that it's considered one of our few unquestioned moral principles. But arguments have emerged in academic journals, books and online that at least some such sex should be acceptable, especially when children consent to it...
> 
> With more research, some scholars say, it may be only a matter of time before modern society accepts adult-child sex, just as it has learned to accept premarital sex and homosexual sex.
> 
> "Children are the last bastion of the old sexual morality," wrote one of the trailblazers for this view, Harris Mirkin, an associate professor of political science at the University of Missouri-Kansas City...
> 
> Mirkin, whose academic specialty is the politics of sex, wrote in a 1999 article *published in The Journal of Homosexuality* that society perceives youths as seduced, abused victims and not "partners or initiators or willing participants" in sex with adults, "even if they are hustlers."
> 
> In an interview, Mirkin said the outrage surrounding the Roman Catholic Church's pedophilia scandal illustrates how the public views acts of intergenerational contact as "one big blur" of child abuse when it's likely "very, very mild stuff."
> 
> "We say if someone touches or molests or diddles or whatever a kid it will ruin the rest of their life. I don't believe it. I think kids are more likely to laugh at it more than anything else -- unless the whole culture says this is the most horrible thing that can happen to you."
> 
> Mirkin is not alone in questioning whether children are harmed by sexual contact with adults. The March 2002 American Psychologist devotes its entire issue to the ongoing fallout of a journal article that did just that.
> 
> The piece, in the July 1998 issue of Psychological Bulletin, was written by Bruce Rind, then an assistant professor of psychology at Temple University; Robert Bauserman, a lecturer then with the department of psychology at the University of Michigan; and Philip Tromovitch, then pursuing a doctorate at the University of Pennsylvania.
> 
> The trio reviewed 59 studies of college students who, as children, had sexual interaction with significantly older people or were coerced into sexual activity with someone of their own age. They concluded that negative effects "were neither pervasive nor typically intense, and that men reacted much less negatively than women." It recommended that a child's "willing encounter with positive reactions" be called "adult-child sex" instead of "abuse."
> 
> A soon-to-be-released book, "Harmful to Minors: The Perils of Protecting Children From Sex," is being advertised by its publisher, University of Minnesota Press, as challenging widespread anxieties about pedophilia.
> 
> In an interview, the book's author, journalist Judith Levine, praised the Rind study as evidence that "doesn't line up with the ideology that it's always harmful for kids to have sexual relationships with adults."
> 
> She said the pedophilia among Roman Catholic priests is complicated to analyze, because it's almost always secret, considered forbidden and involves an authority figure.
> 
> She added, however, that, "yes, conceivably, absolutely" a boy's sexual experience with a priest could be positive."..._
> 
> You can read MOAR at the link under the headline.
> 
> Of course I will be Attacked for Observing what is... But what I have Posted is 100% True.
> 
> And if you Doubt for a Minute that the Pedo's are the Gays of the 50's and 60's right now to the Gay Community, then you are kidding yourselves.
> 
> The ONLY Reason most of them Distances themselves from NAMBLA and the others is because they got Caught and it Harmed their own Agenda.
> 
> History is what it is... If you want to be Angry about History then so be it.
> 
> I'm just an Observer.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



Yep... Both the Psychologists who say Adult/Child Sex isn't all bad and the Gays/Pedophiles Alliances are right there.

You are about to Lose my Interest Sock.



peace...


----------



## Inevitable

mal said:


> From the APA... The People who made the call.
> 
> You can't find their Data Justifying the Mental Disorder Qualification prior to and you can't find the Data Justifying Reversing it.


I did find their data and I linked it.



> From the APA.
> 
> The link to the APA Data in your Link is not Functional as I have already Illustrated.
> 
> UC Davis "concluding" something based on not Data means shit to me.


 It is data. That info in the article was taken directly from the APA.

There is nothing supporting your claims what so ever. You can'tname any pathology, you can't prove anything. You went so far as to fabricate a conspiracy theory to explain yourlack ofinfo.

Do you even know what a mental disorder is?


----------



## Inevitable

mal said:


> Inevitable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^Conveniently Ignored... Instead the Sock and Kilt #2 decide to go on about how what they think Age of Consent should be.
> 
> The Homosexual/Pedophile Rights Movement is Documented...
> 
> And to this day APA Members are still Advocating for Adult/Child Sex.
> 
> Say "Rick Perry" all you want, I don't Associate with Pedophiles or Pedophile Sympathizers.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> Your points aren't backed up by anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe at least some are in the OP of this Thread...
> 
> Let's go do some bumping.
Click to expand...

You believe there isa conspiracy of gaysthat took over the APA in order to... Lord knows what.

You are making up all this convoluted web of stuff that you are demanding I simply accept. 

Your beliefs depend on a conspiracy theory. Mine, well homosexualityisn't amental disorder because there is no pathology.

You have utterly failed and completely dodged the question. "where is the pathology?"


----------



## Inevitable

mal said:


> Yep... Both the Psychologists who say Adult/Child Sex isn't all bad and the Gays/Pedophiles Alliances are right there.


 So what?

This has nothing to do with the lack of pathology regarding homosexuality.


----------



## mal

Inevitable said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep... Both the Psychologists who say Adult/Child Sex isn't all bad and the Gays/Pedophiles Alliances are right there.
> 
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> This has nothing to do with the lack of pathology regarding homosexuality.
Click to expand...


Apparently not to you... I find that people who Support or Try to Rationalize Adults having Sex with Children as the National Gay Charter was Demanding when the APA called them "normal" to be Mentally Ill.



peace...


----------



## mal

Inevitable said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the APA... The People who made the call.
> 
> You can't find their Data Justifying the Mental Disorder Qualification prior to and you can't find the Data Justifying Reversing it.
> 
> 
> 
> I did find their data and I linked it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the APA.
> 
> The link to the APA Data in your Link is not Functional as I have already Illustrated.
> 
> UC Davis "concluding" something based on not Data means shit to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is data. That info in the article was taken directly from the APA.
> 
> There is nothing supporting your claims what so ever. You can'tname any pathology, you can't prove anything. You went so far as to fabricate a conspiracy theory to explain yourlack ofinfo.
> 
> Do you even know what a mental disorder is?
Click to expand...


Get me Documetation and Link FROM the APA... You can't.



peace...


----------



## Inevitable

mal said:


> Inevitable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep... Both the Psychologists who say Adult/Child Sex isn't all bad and the Gays/Pedophiles Alliances are right there.
> 
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> This has nothing to do with the lack of pathology regarding homosexuality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently not to you... I find that people who Support or Try to Rationalize Adults having Sex with Children as the National Gay Charter was Demanding when the APA called them "normal" to be Mentally Ill.
Click to expand...

Homosexuality isn't the same thing as pedophilia. What happened 40 years ago doesn't really have any bearing on this conversion. There will always bepeople that try to rationalize pedophilia, but those groups are completely desperate from the homosexuals now. 

You keep insisting homosexuals are mentally I'll buy fail to pointout any pathology.


----------



## Inevitable

mal said:


> Inevitable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the APA... The People who made the call.
> 
> You can't find their Data Justifying the Mental Disorder Qualification prior to and you can't find the Data Justifying Reversing it.
> 
> 
> 
> I did find their data and I linked it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the APA.
> 
> The link to the APA Data in your Link is not Functional as I have already Illustrated.
> 
> UC Davis "concluding" something based on not Data means shit to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is data. That info in the article was taken directly from the APA.
> 
> There is nothing supporting your claims what so ever. You can'tname any pathology, you can't prove anything. You went so far as to fabricate a conspiracy theory to explain yourlack ofinfo.
> 
> Do you even know what a mental disorder is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get me Documetation and Link FROM the APA... You can't.
Click to expand...

I posted a link with the documentation. FROM the APA. I did.


----------



## mal

Inevitable said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inevitable said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> This has nothing to do with the lack of pathology regarding homosexuality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently not to you... I find that people who Support or Try to Rationalize Adults having Sex with Children as the National Gay Charter was Demanding when the APA called them "normal" to be Mentally Ill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Homosexuality isn't the same thing as pedophilia. What happened 40 years ago doesn't really have any bearing on this conversion. There will always bepeople that try to rationalize pedophilia, but those groups are completely desperate from the homosexuals now.
> 
> You keep insisting homosexuals are mentally I'll buy fail to pointout any pathology.
Click to expand...


40 years?... Then you must've missed when the Leading Gay Rights Organization on Earth, the ILGA was outed for it's Ties to NAMBLA at the World Conference on Disease and Population in 1994.

They didn't sever ties with the Pedophiles Willingly, they did it because the entire Movement was Threatened by their Alliance with the Boy Bottom Touchers.

And the U of M Press Article about Liberal Psychologists and Tenured Professors being Sympathetic to and Avocating for Adult/Child Sex is from 2002.

The same Arguments being made there came from the Perverts who Infultrated the APA in the 60's and 70's.

It's coming... And when it does, just like Sex Ed for 9 to 11 year old kids including Deviant Sex that I Predicted 4 years ago on this site, the same people will be Rationalizing it when it happens.

Hell, there are Perverts here who have Rationalized two Sick Fucks who started grooming their 5 month old boy to be transgendered... @ 5 months.  By 18 months that had conlcuded he was a she.

And the same sick twisted fucking stains on Humanity are here on this Site Rationalizing it.

Nothing suprises me... I just won't sit silent as we Devolve. 



peace...


----------



## mal

Inevitable said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inevitable said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did find their data and I linked it.
> 
> It is data. That info in the article was taken directly from the APA.
> 
> There is nothing supporting your claims what so ever. You can'tname any pathology, you can't prove anything. You went so far as to fabricate a conspiracy theory to explain yourlack ofinfo.
> 
> Do you even know what a mental disorder is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get me Documetation and Link FROM the APA... You can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted a link with the documentation. FROM the APA. I did.
Click to expand...


Post a Link directly to the Documentation from the APA's site.  The UC Davis link to the APA is non fuctional which I have illustrated VERY clearly on this Thread.

This will be my last Serious post directed to you if you Persist with this Dishonesty.

After that, you go to Howeyland.


----------



## Inevitable

@ Mal
I will make this simple for you. In order for something to be a disease or an illness or a disorder there has to be a pathology.  Like lets say the flu. There is a pathology you may have a fever, body acha and so forth. For mental disorders it's the same. If your are bipolar you have mood swings.

So what is the pathology with homosexuality? What harm is it causing the people it afflicts?


----------



## Inevitable

mal said:


> Inevitable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get me Documetation and Link FROM the APA... You can't.
> 
> 
> 
> I posted a link with the documentation. FROM the APA. I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post a Link directly to the Documentation from the APA's site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't keep that kind of info in their site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The UC Davis link to the APA is non fuctional which I have illustrated VERY clearly on this Thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The information was on the link I provided it's the same information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be my last Serious post directed to you if you Persist with this Dishonesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What dishonesty? You are the one that claimed there was a conspiracy. You are the one that revisedto read the information I placed before you exactly as you asked.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Inevitable

mal said:


> Inevitable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently not to you... I find that people who Support or Try to Rationalize Adults having Sex with Children as the National Gay Charter was Demanding when the APA called them "normal" to be Mentally Ill.
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality isn't the same thing as pedophilia. What happened 40 years ago doesn't really have any bearing on this conversion. There will always bepeople that try to rationalize pedophilia, but those groups are completely desperate from the homosexuals now.
> 
> You keep insisting homosexuals are mentally I'll buy fail to pointout any pathology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 40 years?... Then you must've missed when the Leading Gay Rights Organization on Earth, the ILGA was outed for it's Ties to NAMBLA at the World Conference on Disease and Population in 1994.
> 
> They didn't sever ties with the Pedophiles Willingly, they did it because the entire Movement was Threatened by their Alliance with the Boy Bottom Touchers.
> 
> And the U of M Press Article about Liberal Psychologists and Tenured Professors being Sympathetic to and Avocating for Adult/Child Sex is from 2002.
> 
> The same Arguments being made there came from the Perverts who Infultrated the APA in the 60's and 70's.
> 
> It's coming... And when it does, just like Sex Ed for 9 to 11 year old kids including Deviant Sex that I Predicted 4 years ago on this site, the same people will be Rationalizing it when it happens.
> 
> Hell, there are Perverts here who have Rationalized two Sick Fucks who started grooming their 5 month old boy to be transgendered... @ 5 months.  By 18 months that had conlcuded he was a she.
> 
> And the same sick twisted fucking stains on Humanity are here on this Site Rationalizing it.
> 
> Nothing suprises me... I just won't sit silent as we Devolve.
Click to expand...

This is likely your misunderstanding of things. You have convinced yourself that not only is the APA out to get you, but advocates child molestation. No proof, no evidence, no nothing.

And you are desperately attempting to link homosexuality to pedophilia which the two are completely different.

You insist that homosexuality is a mental disorder but fail to illustrate why.


----------



## mal

Your Dismissal of Facts...

1.) The National Charter for Gay Organizations at the time the APA Reversed it's position Demanded an End to Age of Consent Laws.

2.) APA Members and Tenured Educators are currently Advocating for Adult/Child Sex... Names have been Provided on this Thread.

3.) NAMBLA and Pedophiles Actively Associated with and Marched with Gays in their Pride Parades in this Country until around the mid-90s.

4.) The ILGA was Removed the World Conference on Disease and Population in 1994 for it's Aliance with NAMBLA.

^Those things are not up for Debate... They are Documented.

What is NOT Documted is Actual APA Text from the APA's Website of what their position was Officially/Psychologically prior to the Removal of the Mental Disorder Classification or what their Justification was for doing it.

The Documents exist... You can post them or link them.

Have a good day Sock, you are now in Howeyland. 



peace...


----------



## Inevitable

mal said:


> Your Dismissal of Facts.
> 
> 1.) The National Charter for Gay Organizations at the time the APA Reversed it's position Demanded an End to Age of Consent Laws.
> 
> 2.) APA Members and Tenured Educators are currently Advocating for Adult/Child Sex... Names have been Provided on this Thread.
> 
> 3.) NAMBLA and Pedophiles Actively Associated with and Marched with Gays in their Pride Parades in this Country until around the mid-90s.
> 
> 4.) The ILGA was Removed the World Conference on Disease and Population in 1994 for it's Aliance with NAMBLA.
> 
> ^Those things are not up for Debate... They are Documented.


They aren't the slightest bit relevant either seeing as they don't illustrate any pathology or in anyway relate to the conversation.



> What is NOT Documted is Actual APA Text from the APA's Website of what their position was Officially/Psychologically prior to the Removal of the Mental Disorder Classification or what their Justification was for doing it.


Lack of pathology.



> The Documents exist... You can post them or link them.


What documents are you talking about?



> Have a good day Sock, you are now in Howeyland.


I guess you simply ignore anybody that trashes you in debate.


----------



## mal

You are Tiresome Dishonest little Twat of a Retread... I would almost take you Seriously if you would admit who you were here before this Account.

Now Fuck off. 



peace...


----------



## Inevitable

mal said:


> You are Tiresome Dishonest little Twat of a Retread... I would almost take you Seriously if you would admit who you were here before this Account.
> 
> Now Fuck off.


Nothing I said was dishonest. Perhaps you simplydon't like the truth.

If you think I am a sock report me. They have ways of knowing.


----------



## mal

Inevitable said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are Tiresome Dishonest little Twat of a Retread... I would almost take you Seriously if you would admit who you were here before this Account.
> 
> Now Fuck off.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing I said was dishonest. Perhaps you simplydon't like the truth.
> 
> If you think I am a sock report me. They have ways of knowing.
Click to expand...


They actually don't you Creepy Deviant Fuck...

When you find the Honesty in you to Aquire a Direct Link to the APA, not a link to a link that doesn't work, get back to me.

Beyond that,  I have said nothing on this Thread that isn't Fact and you have Refuted nothing.

Dismissing things is not Proving them Wrong.

Now Fuck off!



peace...


----------



## GISMYS

Woe unto them that call evil good, and good evil; that put darkness for light, and light for darkness; that put bitter for sweet, and sweet for bitter!  (Isaiah 5:20)&#8230;==So, how do we know when evil is evil and good is good?  By reading and studying God&#8217;s Word.  If the Bible calls it evil (sin), then you can rest assured it is sin and it is evil!

&#8220;alternative&#8221; lifestyles.  This term is used by people who have chosen to live their own lives out in contrast to God&#8217;s teachings.  These same people feel that they should be &#8220;protected&#8221; and &#8220;encouraged&#8221; to live as they see fit; opposing God&#8217;s teachings. Typically, they do not believe in God or his teachings.  To them, they want their own way; what is right in their own eyes&#8230;But, these same people don&#8217;t see anything wrong with taking the life of an unborn child so that the mother can return to her uninterrupted lifestyle of choice! 

Think about it&#8230;&#8221;Alternative.&#8221;  Alternative to what?  Alternative to God&#8217;s teachings!  Those who choose to live in &#8220;alternative&#8221; lifestyles want their &#8220;evil&#8221; choices to be called good and to call those of us who choose to follow God&#8217;s teaching evil!  This is what the prophet Isaiah is referring, &#8220;Woe unto them who call evil good and good evil.&#8221;


----------



## GISMYS

GOD'S LAWS== Yes, these laws are made to identify as sinners all who are immoral and impure: homosexuals, kidnappers, liars, and all others who do things that contradict the glorious Good News of our blessed God. 1 TIMOTHY 1:10-11


----------



## Inevitable

mal said:


> Inevitable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are Tiresome Dishonest little Twat of a Retread... I would almost take you Seriously if you would admit who you were here before this Account.
> 
> Now Fuck off.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing I said was dishonest. Perhaps you simplydon't like the truth.
> 
> If you think I am a sock report me. They have ways of knowing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They actually don't you Creepy Deviant Fuck...
Click to expand...

Name calling? This is how you hold a rational conversation. Agree with me or I will call you names. Kindergarten must have let out early today.



> When you find the Honesty in you to Aquire a Direct Link to the APA, not a link to a link that doesn't work, get back to me.


I linked the information, I did my part I provided accrual evidence for my position. Just because youaren't teasing it directly from theAPA's website doesn't mean it isn't there. This game you are playing where you refusethe information, and give me some cockimamie excuse it's rather childish.   



> Beyond that,  I have said nothing on this Thread that isn't Fact and you have Refuted nothing.


Not true. Fact homosexuality is not a mental illness I posted evidence you refusedit. You claimed the APA was taken over by gay people you failed to prove that. Sorry. But your post is a lie.



> Dismissing things is not Proving them Wrong.


So why did you do just that? I am sorry, I am going to dismiss your conspiracy theory because it's preposterous and youcompletely failed at proving it.  



> Now Fuck off!..


Now there is no reason to stop being a lady about it. You just failedthat's all.


----------



## Inevitable

GISMYS said:


> GOD'S LAWS== Yes, these laws are made to identify as sinners all who are immoral and impure: homosexuals, kidnappers, liars, and all others who do things that contradict the glorious Good News of our blessed God. 1 TIMOTHY 1:10-11


[/QUOTE]Sorry little thumper but you are impure also. Romans 3:23


----------



## Inevitable

GISMYS said:


> Woe unto them that call evil good, and good evil; that put darkness for light, and light for darkness; that put bitter for sweet, and sweet for bitter!  (Isaiah 5:20)==So, how do we know when evil is evil and good is good?  By reading and studying Gods Word.  If the Bible calls it evil (sin), then you can rest assured it is sin and it is evil!
> 
> alternative lifestyles.  This term is used by people who have chosen to live their own lives out in contrast to Gods teachings.  These same people feel that they should be protected and encouraged to live as they see fit; opposing Gods teachings. Typically, they do not believe in God or his teachings.  To them, they want their own way; what is right in their own eyesBut, these same people dont see anything wrong with taking the life of an unborn child so that the mother can return to her uninterrupted lifestyle of choice!
> 
> Think about itAlternative.  Alternative to what?  Alternative to Gods teachings!  Those who choose to live in alternative lifestyles want their evil choices to be called good and to call those of us who choose to follow Gods teaching evil!  This is what the prophet Isaiah is referring, Woe unto them who call evil good and good evil.


Pffft bible thumpers wouldn't be such a laughing stock ofthey weren't such hypocrites


----------



## GISMYS

GOD'S LAWS== Yes, these laws are made to identify as sinners all who are immoral and impure: homosexuals, kidnappers, liars, and all others who do things that contradict the glorious Good News of our blessed God. 1 TIMOTHY 1:10-11 
 WHAT A GROUP OF SINNERS NAMED HERE!!!


----------



## Inevitable

GISMYS said:


> GOD'S LAWS== Yes, these laws are made to identify as sinners all who are* immoral and impure* homosexuals, kidnappers, liars, and all others who do things that contradict the glorious Good News of our blessed God. 1 TIMOTHY 1:10-11
> WHAT A GROUP OF SINNERS NAMED HERE!!!



All of them
Romans 3:23


----------



## GISMYS

Inevitable said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> 
> GOD'S LAWS== Yes, these laws are made to identify as sinners all who are* immoral and impure* homosexuals, kidnappers, liars, and all others who do things that contradict the glorious Good News of our blessed God. 1 TIMOTHY 1:10-11
> WHAT A GROUP OF SINNERS NAMED HERE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of them
> Romans 3:23
Click to expand...


YES!!! THE VERY 1ST THING  WE SINNERS NEED DO IS ADMIT OUR SIN IS SIN,CONFESS AND REPENT AND GOD IS FAITHFUL AND JUST TO FORGIVE AND CLEANSE US!!! BUT IF WE TRY TO DENY OUR SIN IS SIN,THEN WE LIVE IN UNFORGIVEN SIN AND FACE JUDGMENT!! Not very smart!!!


----------



## mal

Inevitable said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inevitable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing I said was dishonest. Perhaps you simplydon't like the truth.
> 
> If you think I am a sock report me. They have ways of knowing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They actually don't you Creepy Deviant Fuck...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name calling? This is how you hold a rational conversation. Agree with me or I will call you names. Kindergarten must have let out early today.
> 
> I linked the information, I did my part I provided accrual evidence for my position. Just because youaren't teasing it directly from theAPA's website doesn't mean it isn't there. This game you are playing where you refusethe information, and give me some cockimamie excuse it's rather childish.
> 
> Not true. Fact homosexuality is not a mental illness I posted evidence you refusedit. You claimed the APA was taken over by gay people you failed to prove that. Sorry. But your post is a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dismissing things is not Proving them Wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why did you do just that? I am sorry, I am going to dismiss your conspiracy theory because it's preposterous and youcompletely failed at proving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Fuck off!..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now there is no reason to stop being a lady about it. You just failedthat's all.
Click to expand...


Lying Fucking Troll... Fuck the Fuck off. 



peace...


----------



## Inevitable

GISMYS said:


> Inevitable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> 
> GOD'S LAWS== Yes, these laws are made to identify as sinners all who are* immoral and impure* homosexuals, kidnappers, liars, and all others who do things that contradict the glorious Good News of our blessed God. 1 TIMOTHY 1:10-11
> WHAT A GROUP OF SINNERS NAMED HERE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of them
> Romans 3:23
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YES!!! THE VERY 1ST THING  WE SINNERS NEED DO IS ADMIT OUR SIN IS SIN,CONFESS AND REPENT AND GOD IS FAITHFUL AND JUST TO FORGIVE AND CLEANSE US!!! BUT IF WE TRY TO DENY OUR SIN IS SIN,THEN *WE LIVE IN UNFORGIVEN SIN* AND FACE JUDGMENT!! Not very smart!!!
Click to expand...


No we don't. Mark 3:28


----------



## GISMYS

Inevitable said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inevitable said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of them
> Romans 3:23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES!!! THE VERY 1ST THING  WE SINNERS NEED DO IS ADMIT OUR SIN IS SIN,CONFESS AND REPENT AND GOD IS FAITHFUL AND JUST TO FORGIVE AND CLEANSE US!!! BUT IF WE TRY TO DENY OUR SIN IS SIN,THEN *WE LIVE IN UNFORGIVEN SIN* AND FACE JUDGMENT!! Not very smart!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we don't. Mark 3:28
Click to expand...




&#9668; 1 John 1:9 &#9658; 

If we confess our sins, he is faithful and just and will forgive us our sins and purify us from all unrighteousness. 
confess and repent!!


----------



## Inevitable

mal said:


> Inevitable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> They actually don't you Creepy Deviant Fuck...
> 
> 
> 
> Name calling? This is how you hold a rational conversation. Agree with me or I will call you names. Kindergarten must have let out early today.
> 
> I linked the information, I did my part I provided accrual evidence for my position. Just because youaren't teasing it directly from theAPA's website doesn't mean it isn't there. This game you are playing where you refusethe information, and give me some cockimamie excuse it's rather childish.
> 
> Not true. Fact homosexuality is not a mental illness I posted evidence you refusedit. You claimed the APA was taken over by gay people you failed to prove that. Sorry. But your post is a lie.
> 
> So why did you do just that? I am sorry, I am going to dismiss your conspiracy theory because it's preposterous and youcompletely failed at proving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Fuck off!..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now there is no reason to stop being a lady about it. You just failedthat's all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lying Fucking Troll.
Click to expand...

Just because I don't believe your conspiracy theories doesn'tmean I am lying 



> Fuck the Fuck off.


No, this is beginning to become funny.

You are melting down over not being able to prove your claim.


----------



## Inevitable

GISMYS said:


> Inevitable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> 
> YES!!! THE VERY 1ST THING  WE SINNERS NEED DO IS ADMIT OUR SIN IS SIN,CONFESS AND REPENT AND GOD IS FAITHFUL AND JUST TO FORGIVE AND CLEANSE US!!! BUT IF WE TRY TO DENY OUR SIN IS SIN,THEN *WE LIVE IN UNFORGIVEN SIN* AND FACE JUDGMENT!! Not very smart!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't. Mark 3:28
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#9668; 1 John 1:9 &#9658;
> 
> If we confess our sins, he is faithful and just and will forgive us our sins and purify us from all unrighteousness.
> confess and repent!!
Click to expand...

That's everybody.


----------



## GISMYS

Inevitable said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inevitable said:
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't. Mark 3:28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#9668; 1 John 1:9 &#9658;
> 
> If we confess our sins, he is faithful and just and will forgive us our sins and purify us from all unrighteousness.
> confess and repent!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's everybody.
Click to expand...


NO!!! MANY REJECT GOD AND GOD'S LOVE AND THEY WILL NOT CONFESS AND REPENT OF SIN AND THE WAGES OF SIN IS DEATH AND HELL!! And you??


----------



## mal

Inevitable said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inevitable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name calling? This is how you hold a rational conversation. Agree with me or I will call you names. Kindergarten must have let out early today.
> 
> I linked the information, I did my part I provided accrual evidence for my position. Just because youaren't teasing it directly from theAPA's website doesn't mean it isn't there. This game you are playing where you refusethe information, and give me some cockimamie excuse it's rather childish.
> 
> Not true. Fact homosexuality is not a mental illness I posted evidence you refusedit. You claimed the APA was taken over by gay people you failed to prove that. Sorry. But your post is a lie.
> 
> So why did you do just that? I am sorry, I am going to dismiss your conspiracy theory because it's preposterous and youcompletely failed at proving it.
> 
> 
> Now there is no reason to stop being a lady about it. You just failedthat's all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying Fucking Troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because I don't believe your conspiracy theories doesn'tmean I am lying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck the Fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, this is beginning to become funny.
> 
> You are melting down over not being able to prove your claim.
Click to expand...


I'm telling you to Fuck the Fuck off because you are Deliberately Lying when you say you have provided an actual link to the APA.

You have not.  The UCD link that has an APA link in it does not function.

Go ahead and post it in response to this Post and Prove you are not a Liar.

Not the UCD link... A link to the APA directly. 

You can't.



peace...


----------



## Inevitable

mal said:


> Inevitable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lying Fucking Troll.
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I don't believe your conspiracy theories doesn'tmean I am lying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck the Fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, this is beginning to become funny.
> 
> You are melting down over not being able to prove your claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm telling you to Fuck the Fuck off because you are Deliberately Lying when you say you have provided an actual link to the APA.
Click to expand...

Now you are lying darling because I never said I linked to the APA, just their information.



> You have not.  The UCD link that has an APA link in it does not function.


Read the information on the UCD link moron it was copied directly from the APA



> Go ahead and post it in response to this Post and Prove you are not a Liar.


I think I have proven myself not to be a liar sweetie.



> Not the UCD link... A link to the APA directly.


 Sorry the UCD link willhave to suffice. It's okay it's the same information 



> You can't.


I did it's the same information.


----------



## mal

Inevitable said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inevitable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I don't believe your conspiracy theories doesn'tmean I am lying
> 
> No, this is beginning to become funny.
> 
> You are melting down over not being able to prove your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm telling you to Fuck the Fuck off because you are Deliberately Lying when you say you have provided an actual link to the APA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are lying darling because I never said I linked to the APA, just their information.
> 
> Read the information on the UCD link moron it was copied directly from the APA
> 
> I think I have proven myself not to be a liar sweetie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the UCD link... A link to the APA directly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry the UCD link willhave to suffice. It's okay it's the same information
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did it's the same information.
Click to expand...


You can't provide actual APA link... Just as I said.

Now fuck off, ****. 



peace...


----------



## Inevitable

mal said:


> Inevitable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm telling you to Fuck the Fuck off because you are Deliberately Lying when you say you have provided an actual link to the APA.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are lying darling because I never said I linked to the APA, just their information.
> 
> Read the information on the UCD link moron it was copied directly from the APA
> 
> I think I have proven myself not to be a liar sweetie.
> 
> Sorry the UCD link willhave to suffice. It's okay it's the same information
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did it's the same information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't provide actual APA link... Just as I said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but I did provide actualAPA information. Your claim that it isn't is just weak. It also doesn't support your nonsense either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now fuck off, ****.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> prove homosexuality is a mental disorder or admit you can't and I just might.
Click to expand...


----------



## mal

Inevitable said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inevitable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are lying darling because I never said I linked to the APA, just their information.
> 
> Read the information on the UCD link moron it was copied directly from the APA
> 
> I think I have proven myself not to be a liar sweetie.
> 
> Sorry the UCD link willhave to suffice. It's okay it's the same information
> 
> I did it's the same information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but I did provide actualAPA information. Your claim that it isn't is just weak. It also doesn't support your nonsense either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now fuck off, ****.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> prove homosexuality is a mental disorder or admit you can't and I just might.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Concession... Let me know when you can Illustrate, via the APA directly, what their Justification was prior to 1973 and what they found that made them reverse in after 1973.
> 
> There's a LOT of information not available and no matter how you go at the APA site, it's all been made Inaccessable.
> 
> And for good reason.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


----------



## mal

Are People with Mental Disorders not allowed to Marry?... Driver cars?... Hold jobs?...



peace...


----------



## Inevitable

GISMYS said:


> Inevitable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> 
> &#9668; 1 John 1:9 &#9658;
> 
> If we confess our sins, he is faithful and just and will forgive us our sins and purify us from all unrighteousness.
> confess and repent!!
> 
> 
> 
> That's everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO!!! MANY REJECT GOD AND GOD'S LOVE AND THEY WILL NOT CONFESS AND REPENT OF SIN AND THE WAGES OF SIN IS DEATH AND HELL!! And you??
Click to expand...

Wages of sin is death, not hell. Everybody dies. Remember Mark 3:28


----------



## GISMYS

Inevitable said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inevitable said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO!!! MANY REJECT GOD AND GOD'S LOVE AND THEY WILL NOT CONFESS AND REPENT OF SIN AND THE WAGES OF SIN IS DEATH AND HELL!! And you??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wages of sin is death, not hell. Everybody dies. Remember Mark 3:28
Click to expand...


I saw the dead, great and small, standing before God; and The Books were opened, including the Book of Life. And the dead were judged according to the things written in The Books, each according to the deeds he had done.  13 The oceans surrendered the bodies buried in them; and the earth and the underworld gave up the dead in them. Each was judged according to his deeds.  14 And Death and Hell were thrown into the Lake of Fire. This is the Second Deaththe Lake of Fire.  15 And if anyones name was not found recorded in the Book of Life, he was thrown into the Lake of Fire. Revelation 20:12-15


----------



## Inevitable

mal said:


> Thanks for the Concession... Let me know when you can Illustrate, via the APA directly, what their Justification was prior to 1973 and what they found that made them reverse in after 1973.


 How pathetic, your delusions hand caused you to fabricate some strange things. 

You illustrate to me via anything on planet earth not concocted in your own mind that justified the APA's reversal in 1952 to classify it as a mental disorder  



> There's a LOT of information not available and no matter how you go at the APA site, it's all been made Inaccessable.


 That is a lie. It's all available, I presented it to you, you ignored it because it rationalized the, not the reversal but the return to original theory  that homosexuality isn't a mental disorder.

But the crap about them taking away all the evidencethat allowed you to prove your nutty conspiracy theory, seems a little to convenient to me. Especially being that the info is available and that it disproves your conspiracy theory. That is the only reason you don't want to read it. That is kind of like the people that believe the world trade centres were deliberately demolished.


----------



## Inevitable

GISMYS said:


> Inevitable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO!!! MANY REJECT GOD AND GOD'S LOVE AND THEY WILL NOT CONFESS AND REPENT OF SIN AND THE WAGES OF SIN IS DEATH AND HELL!! And you??
> 
> 
> 
> Wages of sin is death, not hell. Everybody dies. Remember Mark 3:28
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw the dead, great and small, standing before God; and The Books were opened, including the Book of Life. And the dead were judged according to the things written in The Books, each according to the deeds he had done.  13 The oceans surrendered the bodies buried in them; and the earth and the underworld gave up the dead in them. Each was judged according to his deeds.  14 And Death and Hell were thrown into the Lake of Fire. This is the Second Deaththe Lake of Fire.  15 And if anyones name was not found recorded in the Book of Life, he was thrown into the Lake of Fire. Revelation 20:12-15
Click to expand...

Yep the bible says that.


----------



## Inevitable

mal said:


> Are People with Mental Disorders not allowed to Marry?... Driver cars?... Hold jobs?


Is there a mental disorder that hs no pathology?


----------



## PoliticalTorch

There are many bigoted minds that much prefer and wish to adhere to their dangerous, unfounded principle that the Scriptures they are using are against GLBT citizens. What they fail to realize, because they don't take the time to actually read what Biblical scholars and others are telling them is that the Bible is not condemning those folks at all. Of course they refuse to believe that because in their penchant to continue to hate and exhibit prejudice and intolerance it's much easier for them to see the hate that continues to be so prevalent in the world today that they even resort to adding to it because they feel it makes them look so much more superior to all the others. Consequently, they never actually step back from that hate to learn the truth. They love to belittle and marginalize minorities rather than see the Love that exudes from Scripture where it does not condemn Gay and Lesbian people. But hypocrites never stop to look at their own back yard first, instead preferring to continue to use empirical data to try to justify their position on this matter only it cannot withstand scrutiny. What they believe are Scriptures of condemnation are being quite misread and (conveniently) misunderstood Biblical passages that they continue to use to attack those whom even God and Jesus never attacked.

Here's an excellent piece of writing from those Christians who have actually taken the time to research the Bible and what it is actually saying without prejudice about same-gender attractions.

The Bible on same-gender sexual behavior


----------



## GISMYS

PoliticalTorch said:


> There are many bigoted minds that much prefer and wish to adhere to their dangerous, unfounded principle that the Scriptures they are using are against GLBT citizens. What they fail to realize, because they don't take the time to actually read what Biblical scholars and others are telling them is that the Bible is not condemning those folks at all. Of course they refuse to believe that because in their penchant to continue to hate and exhibit prejudice and intolerance it's much easier for them to see the hate that continues to be so prevalent in the world today that they even resort to adding to it because they feel it makes them look so much more superior to all the others. Consequently, they never actually step back from that hate to learn the truth. They love to belittle and marginalize minorities rather than see the Love that exudes from Scripture where it does not condemn Gay and Lesbian people. But hypocrites never stop to look at their own back yard first, instead preferring to continue to use empirical data to try to justify their position on this matter only it cannot withstand scrutiny. What they believe are Scriptures of condemnation are being quite misread and (conveniently) misunderstood Biblical passages that they continue to use to attack those whom even God and Jesus never attacked.
> 
> Here's an excellent piece of writing from those Christians who have actually taken the time to research the Bible and what it is actually saying without prejudice about same-gender attractions.
> 
> The Bible on same-gender sexual behavior



THERE IS NO QUESTION AS TO WHAT GOD'S WORD SAYS ABOUT THE SICK ABOMINATION OF SEXUAL PERVERSION== Dont you know that those doing such things have no share in the Kingdom of God? Dont fool yourselves. Those who live immoral lives, who are idol worshipers, adulterers or homosexualswill have no share in his Kingdom. 1 Corinthians 6:9-11


----------



## Inevitable

GISMYS said:


> THERE IS NO QUESTION AS TO WHAT GOD'S WORD SAYS ABOUT THE SICK ABOMINATION OF SEXUAL PERVERSION=


 Yep, but hefe didn't mention homosexuality, sorry little beater. 





> Dont you know that those doing such things have no share in the Kingdom of God? Dont fool yourselves. Those who live immoral lives, who are idol worshipers, adulterers or homosexualswill have no share in his Kingdom. 1 Corinthians 6:9-11


The bible wasn't written in modern English there genius


----------



## MaryL

I just saw a thread titled "has Mal lost it?" Why is it when someone questions the tsunami behind the homosexual rights putsch,  its wrong? Why? Homosexuality is a separate distinct class apart from Heterosexuality.  It's not apparent in any way that it deserves to treated as a class of people deserving of civil rights  apart from the mentally ill that deserve protection because of a mental dysfunction. There is something really counter intuitive going on here with people that accept gay rights.


----------



## mal

MaryL said:


> I just saw a thread titled "has Mal lost it?" Why is it when someone questions the tsunami behind the homosexual rights putsch,  its wrong? Why? Homosexuality is a separate distinct class apart from Heterosexuality.  It's not apparent in any way that it deserves to treated as a class of people deserving of civil rights  apart from the mentally ill that deserve protection because of a mental dysfunction. There is something really counter intuitive going on here with people that accept gay rights.



It's really this simply... Man/Woman is Inherently, Naturally, Factually and Biologically Unequal to Man/Man and Woman/Woman.

_Individuals_ Share the EXACT same Equal Civil Rights.

When Individuals make Choices to Defy their Natural Design and Equipment it is not Society's Burden to Entertain it as something it simply is not.



peace...


----------



## Inevitable

mal said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw a thread titled "has Mal lost it?" Why is it when someone questions the tsunami behind the homosexual rights putsch,  its wrong? Why? Homosexuality is a separate distinct class apart from Heterosexuality.  It's not apparent in any way that it deserves to treated as a class of people deserving of civil rights  apart from the mentally ill that deserve protection because of a mental dysfunction. There is something really counter intuitive going on here with people that accept gay rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really this simply... Man/Woman is Inherently, Naturally, Factually and Biologically Unequal to Man/Man and Woman/Woman.
> 
> _Individuals_ Share the EXACT same Equal Civil Rights.
> 
> When Individuals make Choices to Defy their Natural Design and Equipment it is not Society's Burden to Entertain it as something it simply is not.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...

Argumentum ad naturam it's logical fallacy. 

Saying something is good just because it is natural isn't logical


----------



## Inevitable

MaryL said:


> I just saw a thread titled "has Mal lost it?" Why is it when someone questions the tsunami behind the homosexual rights putsch,  its wrong? Why? Homosexuality is a separate distinct class apart from Heterosexuality.  It's not apparent in any way that it deserves to treated as a class of people deserving of civil rights  apart from the mentally ill that deserve protection because of a mental dysfunction. There is something really counter intuitive going on here with people that accept gay rights.


You can question it all you want. But if you base your questioning on false logic it isn't going to go very well.

Homosexuals aren't a separate class. They don't receive any special status such as children or handicapped. 

There is no basis for anybody to claim that it is mentally ill. So far nobody has been able to mention any pathology.


----------



## mal

Inevitable said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw a thread titled "has Mal lost it?" Why is it when someone questions the tsunami behind the homosexual rights putsch,  its wrong? Why? Homosexuality is a separate distinct class apart from Heterosexuality.  It's not apparent in any way that it deserves to treated as a class of people deserving of civil rights  apart from the mentally ill that deserve protection because of a mental dysfunction. There is something really counter intuitive going on here with people that accept gay rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really this simply... Man/Woman is Inherently, Naturally, Factually and Biologically Unequal to Man/Man and Woman/Woman.
> 
> _Individuals_ Share the EXACT same Equal Civil Rights.
> 
> When Individuals make Choices to Defy their Natural Design and Equipment it is not Society's Burden to Entertain it as something it simply is not.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Argumentum ad naturam it's logical fallacy.
> 
> Saying something is good just because it is natural isn't logical
Click to expand...


I didn't say anything was good or bad you Retread Piece of Shit. 



peace...


----------



## 80zephyr

Inevitable said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw a thread titled "has Mal lost it?" Why is it when someone questions the tsunami behind the homosexual rights putsch,  its wrong? Why? Homosexuality is a separate distinct class apart from Heterosexuality.  It's not apparent in any way that it deserves to treated as a class of people deserving of civil rights  apart from the mentally ill that deserve protection because of a mental dysfunction. There is something really counter intuitive going on here with people that accept gay rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really this simply... Man/Woman is Inherently, Naturally, Factually and Biologically Unequal to Man/Man and Woman/Woman.
> 
> _Individuals_ Share the EXACT same Equal Civil Rights.
> 
> When Individuals make Choices to Defy their Natural Design and Equipment it is not Society's Burden to Entertain it as something it simply is not.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Argumentum ad naturam it's logical fallacy.
> 
> *Saying something is good just because it is natural isn't logical*
Click to expand...


And saying something is good because it is unnatural is even less logical.

Mark


----------



## Toro

mal said:


> It's really this simply... Man/Woman is Inherently, Naturally, Factually and Biologically Unequal to Man/Man and Woman/Woman.
> 
> _Individuals_ Share the EXACT same Equal Civil Rights.
> 
> When Individuals make Choices to Defy their Natural Design and Equipment it is not Society's Burden to Entertain it as something it simply is not.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



rofl

Social organization is a choice.  Sexuality is not.  

But you keep rationalizing your bigotry, maltard.


----------



## mal

Toro said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's really this simply... Man/Woman is Inherently, Naturally, Factually and Biologically Unequal to Man/Man and Woman/Woman.
> 
> _Individuals_ Share the EXACT same Equal Civil Rights.
> 
> When Individuals make Choices to Defy their Natural Design and Equipment it is not Society's Burden to Entertain it as something it simply is not.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rofl
> 
> Social organization is a choice.  Sexuality is not.
> 
> But you keep rationalizing your bigotry, maltard.
Click to expand...


Go Fuck yourself Toro. 



peace...


----------



## koshergrl

Of course sexuality is a choice. Unless you have homosexuality forced upon you, which many homos have had.

It's a choice just like whether or not you have sex is a choice. It's all about controlling yourself.


----------



## mal

koshergrl said:


> Of course sexuality is a choice. Unless you have homosexuality forced upon you, which many homos have had.
> 
> It's a choice just like whether or not you have sex is a choice. It's all about controlling yourself.



Don't talk about Self Control... It's like Garlic to Vampires with Liberals.

They can't Control themselves... It's a Compulsion...

And in many Cases it is a Cycle of Abuse.

In others it's Bad Wiring or as the APA used to say a Mental Disorder where someone Defies their Natural Design and Equipment.



peace...


----------



## Toro

mal said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's really this simply... Man/Woman is Inherently, Naturally, Factually and Biologically Unequal to Man/Man and Woman/Woman.
> 
> _Individuals_ Share the EXACT same Equal Civil Rights.
> 
> When Individuals make Choices to Defy their Natural Design and Equipment it is not Society's Burden to Entertain it as something it simply is not.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rofl
> 
> Social organization is a choice.  Sexuality is not.
> 
> But you keep rationalizing your bigotry, maltard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go Fuck yourself Toro.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Is "go fuck yourself" not part of "natural coupling?"

rofl

Go back to the 1960s, maltard.






Wait, I meant the 1860s.


----------



## Inevitable

mal said:


> Inevitable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's really this simply... Man/Woman is Inherently, Naturally, Factually and Biologically Unequal to Man/Man and Woman/Woman.
> 
> _Individuals_ Share the EXACT same Equal Civil Rights.
> 
> When Individuals make Choices to Defy their Natural Design and Equipment it is not Society's Burden to Entertain it as something it simply is not.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> Argumentum ad naturam it's logical fallacy.
> 
> Saying something is good just because it is natural isn't logical
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say anything was good or bad you Retread Piece of Shit.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


calling names? How childish.


----------



## Toro

mal said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course sexuality is a choice. Unless you have homosexuality forced upon you, which many homos have had.
> 
> It's a choice just like whether or not you have sex is a choice. It's all about controlling yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't talk about Self Control... It's like Garlic to Vampires with Liberals.
> 
> They can't Control themselves... It's a Compulsion...
> 
> And in many Cases it is a Cycle of Abuse.
> 
> In others it's Bad Wiring or as the APA used to say a Mental Disorder where someone Defies their Natural Design and Equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


If sexuality is a choice, "chose" to masturbate to one of howey's pics to climax.

Otherwise, STFU maltard.


----------



## Toro

Inevitable said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inevitable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Argumentum ad naturam it's logical fallacy.
> 
> Saying something is good just because it is natural isn't logical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say anything was good or bad you Retread Piece of Shit.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> calling names? How childish.
Click to expand...


In fairness, it is a long USMB tradition.


----------



## Inevitable

80zephyr said:


> Inevitable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's really this simply... Man/Woman is Inherently, Naturally, Factually and Biologically Unequal to Man/Man and Woman/Woman.
> 
> _Individuals_ Share the EXACT same Equal Civil Rights.
> 
> When Individuals make Choices to Defy their Natural Design and Equipment it is not Society's Burden to Entertain it as something it simply is not.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> Argumentum ad naturam it's logical fallacy.
> 
> *Saying something is good just because it is natural isn't logical*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And saying something is good because it is unnatural is even less logical.
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...

I agree, that is actually the same fallacy but you really ought toadress this to mal since he/she made the logical fallacy.  

I never made any claim that something is good or bad at all.


----------



## Toro

FTR, in the year 2014, moronic lowlife bigots think homosexuality is a mental disorder.


----------



## Inevitable

Toro said:


> Inevitable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say anything was good or bad you Retread Piece of Shit.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calling names? How childish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In fairness, it is a long USMB tradition.
Click to expand...

It seems that anybody that holds these positions really don't do so logically, at least I have never encountered it. When you point out logic has failed they become childish and call you names. That may be the tradition here, but my argument doesn't need it, mine is logically sound.

I asked mal to point out the pathology, he/she went off on something not even related.


----------



## Inevitable

koshergrl said:


> Of course sexuality is a choice. Unless you have homosexuality forced upon you, which many homos have had.
> 
> It's a choice just like whether or not you have sex is a choice. It's all about controlling yourself.



So you don't believe that it it's a mental disorder, being that mental disordersaren't choices.


----------



## Toro

Inevitable said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inevitable said:
> 
> 
> 
> calling names? How childish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fairness, it is a long USMB tradition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems that anybody that holds these positions really don't do so logically, at least I have never encountered it. When you point out logic has failed they become childish and call you names. That may be the tradition here, but my argument doesn't need it, mine is logically sound.
> 
> I asked mal to point out the pathology, he/she went off on something not even related.
Click to expand...


Of course it's not logical.

They project homosexual acts onto themselves, then attempt to rationalize their bigotry by constructing bullshit arguments like "natural coupling" to convince themselves that they are respectable people.  In a generation, people will look at them like they look at the bigots and racists who supported Segregation.


----------



## Inevitable

mal said:


> When Individuals make Choices to Defy their Natural Design and Equipment it is not Society's Burden to Entertain it as something it simply is not


So individuals make choices? That really cuts against your mental disorder rhetoric from earlier. So which is it a mental disorder or a choice? Your position is conflicting.

How is who some people are attracted to a burden on society?


----------



## Inevitable

Toro said:


> Inevitable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fairness, it is a long USMB tradition.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that anybody that holds these positions really don't do so logically, at least I have never encountered it. When you point out logic has failed they become childish and call you names. That may be the tradition here, but my argument doesn't need it, mine is logically sound.
> 
> I asked mal to point out the pathology, he/she went off on something not even related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's not logical.
> 
> They project homosexual acts onto themselves, then attempt to rationalize their bigotry by constructing bullshit arguments like "natural coupling" to convince themselves that they are respectable people.  In a generation, people will look at them like they look at the bigots and racists who supported Segregation.
Click to expand...

it's really strange the mental gymnastics these people will perform to convince themselves their opinions are real.

Mal has said that homosexuality is a mental illness because some psychologists defend pedophilia as if that makes the slightest bit of sense then he/she says it's a choice.

It's beyond illogical it's incoherent. It's nearly madness.


----------



## Toro

Inevitable said:


> it's really strange the mental gymnastics these people will perform to convince themselves their opinions are real.
> 
> Mal has said that homosexuality is a mental illness because some psychologists defend pedophilia as if that makes the slightest bit of sense then he/she says it's a choice.
> 
> It's beyond illogical it's incoherent. It's nearly madness.



Sexuality is hardwired.  If it was a choice, one should be able to become aroused based on a cognitive decision.  Or, if one "chose" to become a homosexual, a straight man should also be able to "choose" to look at a guy and become aroused.  Or anything else for that matter.

Of course, when challenged to do so themselves, they can't, and they deflect away from their intellectual failings.

They're intellectual frauds.


----------



## HUGGY

Mal flunks reading comprehension...

Go figure !!!



Don't open doors you can't stand answering questions you big puss bag.

More later...


----------



## HUGGY

The Irish want their card back.

For serious...


----------



## HUGGY

Manning cries after a loss like a little girl...

Who knew.. ???


----------



## mal

peace...


----------



## mal

Who knew that Toro moved to Washington to be closer to his Boyfriend... 



peace...


----------



## HUGGY

mal said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mal, Mal, Mal...do you realize you're just helping gay marriage along? Rational people look at you and say "he's coo coo for coco puffs". Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Thinks I give a shit...
> 
> And make note... Seawytch can't take issue with one thing I Posted... Because none of it's Untrue.
> 
> ALL of it happened and it's good to Know the History regardless of whether or not Sea and her Contemporaries want the Public to Remain Ignorant and in line with their Agenda.
> 
> Gay Marriage the end of it?... Not by a long shot.
> 
> Teaching Homosexuality in Grade School is already happening and it will only expand as time goes on.
> 
> *When I Predicted this 15 and 20 years ago *the Seawytch's of the World said  I was using Scare Tactics and that their Agenda had not place in Elementary Education...
> 
> Sorry... I was Right.
> 
> And I will continue to be.
> 
> Mainstream Liberal Professors and Doctors have been Pushing towards Children now out in the open for over a Decade.
> 
> Writing in Gay Publications about it... As I have Illustrated.
> 
> I don't Expect the Activists here to be Honest about it.
> 
> They are very Close to a Hugh Victory in their ongoing Cause.
> 
> They Know better than to be Honest right now.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


*"When I Predicted this 15 and 20 years ago" *

Mal obssesses for two decades.  In his own words...

But don't remind him... 

He's a little touchy feely about it.


----------



## mal

HUGGY said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mal, Mal, Mal...do you realize you're just helping gay marriage along? Rational people look at you and say "he's coo coo for coco puffs". Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Thinks I give a shit...
> 
> And make note... Seawytch can't take issue with one thing I Posted... Because none of it's Untrue.
> 
> ALL of it happened and it's good to Know the History regardless of whether or not Sea and her Contemporaries want the Public to Remain Ignorant and in line with their Agenda.
> 
> Gay Marriage the end of it?... Not by a long shot.
> 
> Teaching Homosexuality in Grade School is already happening and it will only expand as time goes on.
> 
> *When I Predicted this 15 and 20 years ago *the Seawytch's of the World said  I was using Scare Tactics and that their Agenda had not place in Elementary Education...
> 
> Sorry... I was Right.
> 
> And I will continue to be.
> 
> Mainstream Liberal Professors and Doctors have been Pushing towards Children now out in the open for over a Decade.
> 
> Writing in Gay Publications about it... As I have Illustrated.
> 
> I don't Expect the Activists here to be Honest about it.
> 
> They are very Close to a Hugh Victory in their ongoing Cause.
> 
> They Know better than to be Honest right now.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"When I Predicted this 15 and 20 years ago" *
> 
> Mal obssesses for two decades.  In his own words...
> 
> But don't remind him...
> 
> He's a little touchy feely about it.
Click to expand...


My Prediction was correct... Fact. 



peace...


----------



## Toro

mal said:


> Who knew that Toro moved to Washington to be closer to his Boyfriend...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



Deflection noted.


----------



## Toro

HUGGY said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mal, Mal, Mal...do you realize you're just helping gay marriage along? Rational people look at you and say "he's coo coo for coco puffs". Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Thinks I give a shit...
> 
> And make note... Seawytch can't take issue with one thing I Posted... Because none of it's Untrue.
> 
> ALL of it happened and it's good to Know the History regardless of whether or not Sea and her Contemporaries want the Public to Remain Ignorant and in line with their Agenda.
> 
> Gay Marriage the end of it?... Not by a long shot.
> 
> Teaching Homosexuality in Grade School is already happening and it will only expand as time goes on.
> 
> *When I Predicted this 15 and 20 years ago *the Seawytch's of the World said  I was using Scare Tactics and that their Agenda had not place in Elementary Education...
> 
> Sorry... I was Right.
> 
> And I will continue to be.
> 
> Mainstream Liberal Professors and Doctors have been Pushing towards Children now out in the open for over a Decade.
> 
> Writing in Gay Publications about it... As I have Illustrated.
> 
> I don't Expect the Activists here to be Honest about it.
> 
> They are very Close to a Hugh Victory in their ongoing Cause.
> 
> They Know better than to be Honest right now.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"When I Predicted this 15 and 20 years ago" *
> 
> Mal obssesses for two decades.  In his own words...
> 
> But don't remind him...
> 
> He's a little touchy feely about it.
Click to expand...


In fairness, that's less than his Bodey obsession.


----------



## Noomi

These days everything is a mental illness. Homosexuality was only viewed as a mental illness because no one understood it.


----------



## Inevitable

Noomi said:


> These days everything is a mental illness. Homosexuality was only viewed as a mental illness because no one understood it.


It has been debated since we have understood what sexual orientation is. Since there is no pathology directly linked to it there it's no real reason to call it a mental disorder.


----------



## Noomi

Inevitable said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> These days everything is a mental illness. Homosexuality was only viewed as a mental illness because no one understood it.
> 
> 
> 
> It has been debated since we have understood what sexual orientation is. Since there is no pathology directly linked to it there it's no real reason to call it a mental disorder.
Click to expand...


Tell that to the ignorant conservatives.


----------



## Inevitable

Noomi said:


> Inevitable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> These days everything is a mental illness. Homosexuality was only viewed as a mental illness because no one understood it.
> 
> 
> 
> It has been debated since we have understood what sexual orientation is. Since there is no pathology directly linked to it there it's no real reason to call it a mental disorder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to the ignorant conservatives.
Click to expand...

That is insanity. They don't want to hear it. They fabricatesome pretty extraordinary apparatuses to continue in their opinion.


----------



## DGS49

Homosexuality is a unique phenomenon, in that it cannot be compared to other abnormal behaviors or tendencies.  It is a persistent biological anomaly that has not yet been explained, despite massive efforts in various communities to do so.

That is to say, nobody yet knows why some males are "sexually" attracted to other males.  It can't be hereditary because as a general proposition, homosexuals don't reproduce, and essentially all homosexuals are the descendants of heterosexuals.  No environmental factors have been associated with homosexuality on a causative basis, although some consistencies are noted.  Notably, there are many examples of identical twins - genetically identical and raised in the same households - one of whom is "gay," and other "straight."

Go figure.

Unfortunately for the "gay" community, gay "sex" is a perversion of normal sexual stimulus and response.  All forms of sodomy and masturbation are perversions of normal sex.

The sexual organs have specific, easily observable purposes.  The testes produce sperm and the penis delivers it to an available womb, where it meets up with an egg.  Done.  End of discussion.

Using the penis to deliver sperm up another man's ass or into his mouth are  not "having sex" under any rational understanding of the term.  Even William Jefferson Clinton knew that being the recipient of a "blow-job" was not having sex.

The fact that various forms of sodomy and masturbation are often engaged in by heterosexual couples is irrelevant to the discussion.  In either case, they are a perversion of the obvious, natural functions of the sex organs.  Not that this is dispositive of the issue, but most of the major religions of the world expressly condemn these various forms of sodomy, which leads one to conclude that the human view of homosexuality has been very consistent over all of recorded human history, with a few noteworthy exceptions.

So it is not surprising that the American psychiatric organization classified an innate desire to engage in sodomy with people of the same gender to be a "mental illness."

But, perversely, it does not appear susceptible to a "cure."  I personally think that's why a lot of those shrinks voted in 1974 to de-classify it as a mental illness.  If it's a "mental illness," then why can't you cure it?  Also, "illness" implies harm; what harm does homosexuality do, other than lead to ostracism BY OTHERS?  Indeed, most of the "harm" of homosexuality, historically, has been the damage to the psyche of homosexuals from being told that they are "evil," for something over which they have no control (their sexual tendencies).

And ultimately, that is where society is headed.  What harm is done by recognizing homosexuality as a harmless anomaly - like left-handedness?

Religious groups simply have to accept the fact that the Government need not follow their lead and condemn (or refuse to acknowledge) behavior and/or lifestyles that the religious groups consider sinful.  If they failed to stop "no-fault divorce," which is anathema to Christianity, then they can't expect to stop gay marriages either.

Get over it.


----------

